# MA Rudeness/Bad MAC experiences/Rants



## Sushi_Flower (May 26, 2005)

Awhile back i was at a Mac counter browsing and wondering about some of the eye stuff. The MAC SA are always very enthusiastic and you just know they will help you and know about most of the products really well and will definetly know about every product.
I was wondering if the Shadesticks were better than Paints at keeping creasing away and asked an SA. She hardly had any makeup on and the stuff she did have on was very poorly applied which straight away doesn't give you a good impression. When i asked her my questions she had no idea what i meant by Paint. She said ''what? you mean can you paint your eyes with our eyeshadows?''. I repeated what i meant over and over even pointing to the Paints that were down the counter and she hadn't a clue what i was talking about.
Is it just me or is this really shocking! I expect the Mac SAs to know about all their products and especially a product like Paint which is so popular. It's like going to Starbucks and the people not knowing what a Latte is!

Today i went back and i wasn't very thrilled when i ended up being served by her again. I was wanting to buy an eyeshadow brush after making my thread asking you guys which is best. I told her the 3 brushes i wanted to look at and she looked at all the brushes and turned to me and said "i don't know which is which, can you just look for yourself"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am the customer! And one which doesn't know anything about the brushes at that and should be advised by you! She found them one by one after a lot of looking and getting help by another SA and then when i asked her questions about the brushes she hadn't a clue about them. I was so glad when a cool looking SA swooped in and in about 10 seconds gave me enough information to help me decided as she was so enthusiastic and knew what she was talking about. I also ended up buying a Blot powder as she told me about it really well.
If i had been left alone with that other SA i would've become really annoyed and would have probably left with the wrong products and with no information.
How did she get the job?!?!?


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

well there is a thing in the magical work world where they dont judge you on your background or looks- maybe she is new and very nervous. everyone is new at one time. i worked at a Stila counter w.o any makeup training whatsoever, i got my License there for 25$...i worked there for 2 years and the first few weeks there i was very shy and had to remember alot of names and do inventory alot, but i got nervous with intimidating customers who told me straight out what they wanted like I WANT THIS CERTIAN CREME, OR I WANT THIS CERTIAN COLOUR AND THIS SHIMMER blah blah blah no hello or goodbye. but it takes time to adjust to the new job and learn your way around, so even though she was stupid and rude with the brushes and didn't help you the way you wanted to be helped one day she will serve another person, or even you in a appropriate and professional fashion... but if she was THAT bad complain, but dont complain about how she looked, thats just wrong, complain about her preformance was and her being rude about the brushes..


----------



## Janice (May 26, 2005)

I would have refused to let her help me and complained to the counter manager. If the counter manager wasn't there I would have asked for the sales floor manager and let them know what a frustrating experience it was for you. Also the Counter Managers NEED to know when one of their employees needs more training, etc. 

We tend to turn into victims when we go to counters, you need to know that you are empowering yourself by researching products here BEFORE you go to the counter. So don't let an MA who is rude/clueless/etc dampen your MAC experience. Politely ask the MA if there is someone else available to help you, if not tell the MA you would like the Counter Managers name and the counter phone number. It's ridiculous a counter manager would put an inexperienced MA on the floor without a seasoned MA to help. 

/end rant


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_well there is a thing in the magical work world where they dont judge you on your background or looks- maybe she is new and very nervous. everyone is new at one time. i worked at a Stila counter w.o any makeup training whatsoever, i got my License there for 25$...i worked there for 2 years and the first few weeks there i was very shy and had to remember alot of names and do inventory alot, but i got nervous with intimidating customers who told me straight out what they wanted like I WANT THIS CERTIAN CREME, OR I WANT THIS CERTIAN COLOUR AND THIS SHIMMER blah blah blah no hello or goodbye. but it takes time to adjust to the new job and learn your way around, so even though she was stupid and rude with the brushes and didn't help you the way you wanted to be helped one day she will serve another person, or even you in a appropriate and professional fashion... but if she was THAT bad complain, but dont complain about how she looked, thats just wrong, complain about her preformance was and her being rude about the brushes..




_

 
I don't want to be seen as being nasty about her, please don't take it that way, i'm sorry if it came across like that. I just don't get the impression that a SA would know much about what they were talking about if they're working on a makeup counter that has such a good reputation, with poorly applied makeup. In my case i was right in my impression of her and have had 2 bad experiences with her which are quiet spaced out timewise and so her knowledge/service hasn't improved. Ofcourse i feel for her if she is new but i can't imajine how she would've been given a job not knowing anything. And if she was then i don't think that is right at all, i would expect some level of training before being allowed to serve real customer. I was perfectly polite and patient with her but as a customer i expect a good level of service and an SA who actually can advise me on products or even find them for me. I think that's a minimum requirement at a counter.
She wasn't rude in the blatant sense but i did find it very strange and awkward when she just looked at the brushes for 2 seconds, gave up and then told me to look myself. I shouldn't even be there behind the counter anyway!

I don't want to complain as she wasn't actually rude and i felt sorry for her when she was confused but it was just frustrating not being able to get any information/help.


----------



## Janice (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I don't want to complain .... but it was just frustrating not being able to get any information/help._

 
Huh? That's *not* a _valid_ reason to complain?! Her manager needs to know that she needs more training or *at least* a seasoned MA with her at all times until she gets the hang on things.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
well there is a thing in the magical work world where they dont judge you on your background or looks- maybe she is new and very nervous. everyone is new at one time. i worked at a Stila counter w.o any makeup training whatsoever, i got my License there for 25$...i worked there for 2 years and the first few weeks there i was very shy and had to remember alot of names and do inventory alot, but i got nervous with intimidating customers who told me straight out what they wanted like I WANT THIS CERTIAN CREME, OR I WANT THIS CERTIAN COLOUR AND THIS SHIMMER blah blah blah no hello or goodbye. but it takes time to adjust to the new job and learn your way around, so even though she was stupid and rude with the brushes and didn't help you the way you wanted to be helped one day she will serve another person, or even you in a appropriate and professional fashion... but if she was THAT bad complain, but dont complain about how she looked, thats just wrong, complain about her preformance was and her being rude about the brushes..






 
I don't want to be seen as being nasty about her, please don't take it that way, i'm sorry if it came across like that. I just don't get the impression that a SA would know much about what they were talking about if they're working on a makeup counter that has such a good reputation, with poorly applied makeup. In my case i was right in my impression of her and have had 2 bad experiences with her which are quiet spaced out timewise and so her knowledge/service hasn't improved. Ofcourse i feel for her if she is new but i can't imajine how she would've been given a job not knowing anything. And if she was then i don't think that is right at all, i would expect some level of training before being allowed to serve real customer. I was perfectly polite and patient with her but as a customer i expect a good level of service and an SA who actually can advise me on products or even find them for me. I think that's a minimum requirement at a counter.
She wasn't rude in the blatant sense but i did find it very strange and awkward when she just looked at the brushes for 2 seconds, gave up and then told me to look myself. I shouldn't even be there behind the counter anyway!

I don't want to complain as she wasn't actually rude and i felt sorry for her when she was confused but it was just frustrating not being able to get any information/help._

 
i know you wernt being nasty, i just been in her shoes before, i did have a experienced MA with me for a month helping me, all i was trying to put out is everyone is new sometimes


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 26, 2005)

Janice - I know and although i was very frustrated with it all i still feel sorry for her so i would feel bad. But i guess she would probably benefit from feedback so I think i'll mention it to another SA when i go back.


----------



## Janice (May 26, 2005)

I'm not trying to pressure you into complaining. In all honesty, and this is NOT personal so please do not interpet it as such, I would rather not hear people complain if they aren't going to at least give the counter manager a "heads up" on a situation. If you do decide to mention these "episodes" I would only tell the counter manager. If you tell another MA the situation it might or might not get back to the CM and who knows if it will be accurate at the point it does.


----------



## melozburngr (May 26, 2005)

I had a similar problem the other day- I went to redeems some empties for B2M and the girl didn't even know her product lines... I asked for deceptive (from the textures) and  retrodaze (from d'bohemia) and she had no clue where to look for them, didnt even know what lines they were in.. so I waited while she looked for them, and when she told me they were out of deceptive (which sucked, cuz they had it on display, grr) I asked for Pink Apertif, and again, I had to TELL her what line it was from, she had no clue- there was another customer there, and I gave her more information about the product she was interested in than the MA did... I dunno.. but I dont think Ill be going back to that counter..


----------



## Jillith (May 26, 2005)

How frustrating.  I think Janice's advice is good.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 26, 2005)

I dont think you were being nasty either,... I do think that when you apply to work for a high profile makeup company that you should go in knowing your stuff,..I wouldnt have been bothered by her inability to "find" things,... but to completely not be able to give you recommendations or help you differentiate between what the brushes were for? And to be that way more than once. That would raise a flag for me,...the people who work there are supposed to be knowledgable enough to do that,...it doesnt sound like a matter of shy or new,...I have read the employee manual,.. (Yes I am that sad) and if she had taken the time to do so it gives a basic knowledge of everything and as a MAC employee you are expected to have some kind of makeup knowledge,... like application. Trust me I have had some Noobs at the counters here tell me"I'm sorry, I am new and not tried out everything yet but I will do my best,.." and sure enough,.. I was happy and they helped me or ran to get help if a question was beyond their experience. If her makeup was bad then that also is a red flag,... if she can't even apply it successfully on herself,.. then how is she going to help a customer who needs to know how to use it and wants a demonstration. I would say something,..I feel bad but I would complain. MAC attracts customers who are expecting a certain standard,.... the employees need to make sure they meet that,..or it makes MAC look bad and loses customers,.. then MAC goes under and we'll all be flinging ourselves off of bridges,...I would talk to the store manager,.. that way she can hook that girl up with some training and make her read her MANUAL. It even tells you how to greet the customer and handle situations where you cannot find product/know enough about the product or what to say if you do not recommend something for a customer,....


----------



## melozburngr (May 26, 2005)

the 'finding stuff' wasnt what upset me, it was the fact that she knew absolutely NOTHING about their products..   that really bugged me, because I spend A LOT of money there, and when i go in, I sometimes like suggestions, etc...


----------



## MACForME (May 26, 2005)

Wow- I had posted what happened to me at a NJ MAC Freestanding store, I think i would rther have a kind person with no clue make SOME sort of effort then the SA who YELLED at me, rushed me and refused to help me AT ALL.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 26, 2005)

I wish I could just bring you all here to my freestanding,.... If anyone from Indy ever has a bad experience,... I think I would march up there and get whomever fired immediately,.. but we have such good MA's that I don't see that happening,.. I really feel lucky,...


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 27, 2005)

Ok you guys have convinced me to have a word with the manager, it'll be for her own good if not for the customers. Do i ask for the manager of the Mac counter or the whole shop? Sometimes it's really busy and sometimes there's just 2 SA on so i don't know if there would be a manager present most times.


----------



## user2 (May 27, 2005)

*Where to complain about a bad MA?*

Hi!
I was treated a little bit rough at a MAC counter in a very famous department store over here (its like Barneys or Saks) and now I dont know where to complain! Should I take it to the Consumer Communications?


----------



## hellokitty (May 27, 2005)

I had that happen once, and that is just what I did. They take it very seriously. Sorry that happened to you


----------



## user2 (May 27, 2005)

Its OK I can deal with those *itches and dont buy from them...hopefully they can deal with a reminder from their boss...*g*


----------



## msthrope (May 27, 2005)

in the past when i have had problems, i used the "email an artist" option on the website - they direct it where it needs to go.  you could also write a letter to the counter manager.


----------



## MACForME (May 27, 2005)

I had a MA yell at me after she ignored me for awhile. Another friend had complained to me that the MA was "rough" with makeup application. I just wrot to MAC via their website.


----------



## RRRose (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 
_I had a MA yell at me after she ignored me for awhile. Another friend had complained to me that the MA was "rough" with makeup application. I just wrot to MAC via their website._

 
WHAT?!  She yelled at you?  OMG I would've asked to speak with the supervisor or whatever they have there that's higher than her as soon as possible.  I can't believe they let people like that in MAC.  I had one lady "lecture" me about forgetting my Studio Fix number.  _That_ had me heated.


----------



## MACForME (May 27, 2005)

Yep-She yelled at me, the short version of the story is, i went to my local MAC Store, not counter, with list in hand. On list was a request for chicaboom l/s from my friend who knew i was going. I get there, this woman is fussing, fidgeting, talking to others, looking at me, continuing to ignore me, Finally, i guess when she realized i was there long enough, asked what i wanted, I read the list, when i came to the l/s, she YELLED AT ME "*NO! We do NOT have THAT! YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN thats a LIMITED EDITION ITEM!!!!" *Whoa.. my face must have been BEET RED! yep, she yelled at me JUST LIKE THAT!  I asked if there was anything LIKE that l/s shes like "no, but you can look if you want"--- IF I WANT??? She kept asking me "is that it? is THAT it?" talk about the bums rush. She refused to help me find other items, with answers like "no, dont have it" or "out of it".. NICE FRICKIN ATTITUDE! Well, i sent an email to MAC. I dont know what they are gonna say, probably a generic "sorry". I haven't heard anything yet, its been a few days too.


----------



## user2 (May 27, 2005)

Honestly...I would kill her and buy nothing from her!! Bad *itch!!!


----------



## jaminkel (May 27, 2005)

IMHO a nice, short letter to customer service is the very least that is in order. I think I would have asked her nicely, not to yell at me.


----------



## Liz (May 27, 2005)

I'm surprised at how many people have been getting bad service from MAC. Nobody has been mean to me yet, sometimes I see girls that act like they're hot shit, but I've never had to deal with them, I go find someone else.


----------



## MACForME (May 27, 2005)

I should have, but i was so shocked that it even happened, i was like, WHOA NELLY! Let me get what i need and GET OUT OF HERE!


----------



## Liz (May 27, 2005)

You should call in and ask for a manager first to see if they are there. If not, they can check the schedule to see when she/he will be there.


----------



## moonrevel (May 27, 2005)

WOW.  That is terrible.  Having worked in retail, I of course understand that you can have a bad day with customers, but I don't care how bad of a day you are having, you should NEVER treat a customer like that.


----------



## vampygirl (May 27, 2005)

I have written to CS on MAC's site.  The counter at the dept. store near work has the snottiest girls working there and one day I took a friend of mine to check out lipglass and the girl there was completely rude. She did not want to buy anything because we were treated bad.

So I went to MAC's site and wrote where it was, the date and the girls who were there.

I got a reply back from MAC stating they were sorry and thanks for telilng them and they sent me a free eye shadow.


----------



## MACForME (May 27, 2005)

I couldn't get the womans name... she didn't ring me up either, so it wasn't on the receipt, but i put the time and store number down.


----------



## banana (May 27, 2005)

Last weekend at the pro store a SA was rude to me because I asked about eye safe pigments and wouldn't let me see the list that shows which ones were not eyesafe.  I asked her questions about other products and she was really rude and bitchy about everything.


----------



## Terresa (May 27, 2005)

I know that you said that your two experiences with this girl were quite spaced out, but if they were less than 3 months apart, I would be very gentle in complaining to management about her.  Chances are, she hasn't been to a basic school yet, and if that's the case, it's expecting a lot that she would be completely informed on the line, especially if she doesn't work a lot of hours.

It's true that she probably shouldn't be unassisted on the floor, but sometimes things happen...people call in sick, have to go on a break, whatever, and the reality of retail is that you *have* to put untrained people on the floor to provide adequate coverage sometimes.  It's also true that she should do a better job covering the fact that she doesn't know what she's doing, and that's the main reason *I* would complain about her.  Even if she doesn't have full product knowledge, she should be spending all her spare time trying to learn it *before* her basic school, but MAC is a large line and that  could take a lot of time for someone that didn't have much knowledge about it before they were hired.  Also, we don't always know the full situation--perhaps they don't have much info at the counter, perhaps she works one day a week, perhaps she's even just filling in for a limited time.  As long as she isn't out and out rude, I think the complaint should really be about them not having fully trained staff to help both her and you...not about what she doesn't know yet. 

Now, if she's wearing MAC jewelry, all bets are off...that means she's been to basic school and has been determined to have a grasp of the line.  Then there is no excuse for her not knowing her line!


----------



## Janice (May 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Terresa* 
_Now, if she's wearing MAC jewelry, all bets are off...that means she's been to basic school and has been determined to have a grasp of the line._

 
I know that's *policy*, but there are counter managers who give out MAC jewelry before their MA's have been to basic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unrelated and directed toward the general topic - IMO if she had two negative experiences at one counter the counter manager _needs_ to know how their employees are coming off.


----------



## MACForME (May 27, 2005)

Banana- WRITE THEM! Tell them! On their website there is a customer service link, that brings you right into a email form... Let them know what you had to deal with.  Word of mouth is plenty strong. I dont know if anything will happen with me, but ya know what, at least i told them.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 28, 2005)

MAC takes their customer service VERY seriously.  I would mention something to the counter manager.  If that doesn't work, definately send a message to the website.  The job can get very stressful, but that's no reason to raise your voice at a customer for not remembering his/her foundation #.  

Sometimes artists (esp. if they are new) have a hard time multi-tasking, or may have a short attention span, so they may not be ignoring people to be a bitch.  To flat out get angry at a customer for wanting makeup is unacceptable.  If she was that upset, she should have asked her manager if she could step away from the counter so she could get herself together.


----------



## MACreation (Feb 5, 2006)

*awful MA and a small rant*

One MA at my counter (which has alwYS ANNOYED ME) was the one o approach me today. I already knew what i needed so i told her first and she put my stuff aside. I was explaining to her that i was torn whether i should get the kabuki or not as she showed me it..and she was telling me it might be perm since so many loved it, so i said, i'm still contemplating...and i asked for the 2 beauty powders and she came back with them, and i asked for a lipglass in the new collection too...and then she came back and i told her...ok, that's all for today and one last thing i asked for was the lip conditioner in the tub, the CLEAR one specifically. Well..i paid by debit...which i should pay attention to..., got home, and found the kabuki in my bag (WTF??) I didn't ask for it, and a TLC SPF i don't like that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DAMNIT...i was just upset at spending so much and not realizing cuz, I got a coupon for a free panty at vicky's and a "Free cami" with purch of a bottom...so i spent $ on bottoms, and picked a top (worth $18.50) but they all agreed it was "the one for free" and realized again...after i left the store..that i paid $10 for the cami....and one of the associates there was trying to sell me size M pantie...umm..i was wearing tight jeans, I'm sure she could tell i was a S since i told her so. By then i wanted to get out of there. Anyways......just an annoying trip to the mall I hope i can avoid next time.


----------



## Piaqua (Feb 5, 2006)

I hate bad sales associates! You'll enjoy the kabuki if you decide to keep it, but what an annoying way to aquire it. I had a haul today, and had to wait 30 minutes to shop (tax free week here so the malls are packed) for it, as opposed to no wait if I'd bought it when I went to the mall on thursday. Why wait 30 minutes? My fave MA was there today and totally worth the wait, as opposed to the girl there thursday night. I waited at the counter looking at blush for a few minutes, she comes up to me and was all snotty and actually asked me "Are you actually shopping, or should I help the woman over there?" The nerve! Just because I'm 18 doesn't mean I'm not going to spend money there. I said (yeah, I was rude right back), "Well, I was planning to shop, but I think I'll wait until an artist who I like is working, Could you tell me when Rikki(my faaaave ma, she's soooo nice) is working next?" So I went back today and everyone at the counter was nicer. I don't know what that girl's problem was. I had never encounted a rude MAC girl until then, and had always wondered what all the hoopla about them being snotty on here was about. Now I know... That was soooo negative, sorry!


----------



## MACreation (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, she must be like the youngest and newest girl there so I tried to avoid her but my guy MA was blowing his nose and i didnt wanna bother him again..haha..oh well some MA are just rude!


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 5, 2006)

Okay, I was just a little confused about that whole rant...and what does "vicky's have to do with it? Second of all, maybe you think you look like a small, but you look like a medium or from what you were wearing, you didn't look that little? If you stated a small to her, why didn't you look at the tag to make sure you were getting that size? Also, didn't you look at the receipt before you got home? Sounds to me like you are playing prima donna when some of this could have been solved by you just double checking your purchases.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_double checking your purchases._

 
i always do this before i leave the mall or outside of the store afterwards.


----------



## user2 (Feb 5, 2006)

My MAs always list the stuff that I get when I'm at the checkout so I can double-check if I have the right stuff that I asked for!


----------



## user2 (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_I said (yeah, I was rude right back), "Well, I was planning to shop, but I think I'll wait until an artist who I like is working, Could you tell me when Rikki(my faaaave ma, she's soooo nice) is working next?"_

 
LOL!!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 5, 2006)

the MAs at my counter almost always show me everything as they're putting it in the bag and read the order back to me afterwards. when my mom got me some mac a while ago (my first mac ever, w00) she asked the MA for belle azure, liesuretime and juxt and the chick gave her the wrong colours and she had to take it back to get the ones she wanted...i doubt that MA still works there though, she was straight up bitch.


----------



## MACreation (Feb 5, 2006)

I got a small at Vicky's but the girl was persisting a medium, i was wearing size 25 so i'm sure i didn't look like a medium, she was trying to make her job easier to not find me a small in stock. As far as the MA she was in a hurry, and I have NEVER had a problem getting the wrong things there, since i have always pointed to and named exactly what i wanted. It wasn't me being a "prima dona" or a bitch, i was just ranting, like we all do, for no reason at all, only because i wanted to make it about me, an had a bad experience in the process.


----------



## bozica (Feb 5, 2006)

One time I was in a MAC store and I bought 4 of the pro palette eye shadows, I never mentioned that I wanted the empty quad to go with it, but when I left the store, I realized she had given me one and charged me for it. Wasn't a big deal though because it was only a few dollars and I could put it to use anyway, but it was still a little weird.


----------



## rubixio (Feb 5, 2006)

Didnt she tell you the total before you gave her your card? If not...that's bad service, but I'd think you'd want to know before giving your card over for purchase.


The women at Victoria's Secret are always bitches to me. Not sure if they just suck or if it's because I dont look high maintenance.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Feb 5, 2006)

might as well keep the brush!! the money is already spent!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 at least thats how i would look at it. besides im sure u will love it. sorry you had a bad trip to the mall.


----------



## jenjunsan (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_As far as the MA she was in a hurry, and I have NEVER had a problem getting the wrong things there, since i have always pointed to and named exactly what i wanted. It wasn't me being a "prima dona" or a bitch... only because i wanted to make it about me, an had a bad experience in the process._

 
Okay...you said it yourself...she was in a hurry.  We all make mistakes.  She wasn't RUDE she was just rushed.  Second of all you said and I quote "only because i wanted to make it about me".  Well honey, if that ain't being a prima donna I don't know what is.  You called you own self out on that one! :deal:


----------



## Chelly (Mar 15, 2006)

*when MA's dont know shit*

why is it that when i go to a mac store that i ask if they have a product and they either say something like "mac makes a black cream color base????" or "its discontinued" WHEN IT'S CLEARLY NOT... why? anyone else have this problem?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 15, 2006)

All the time!!  And it's not just MAC.  It happens everywhere.  How in the hell can you work for a company and not know shit about the product??????  It drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes most of my counter SAs don't really know much, and i find it embarassing and frustrating that i know so much more than them - by that i mean simple product knowledge like the names and how products work and what's coming out next week!...which is their job!

The most amazing cluelessness i've ever come across is asking about Paints while pointing to the Paints clearly and the SA looking confused and going ''Sorry? You want to know if you can paint your eyes with e/s?". She had no idea what Paints were! The same one who didn't know any of the brushes and told me to go behind the counter and look in the stock to find them myself!

Also when MSFs were out, i asked for a 187 to apply it with, the 187 was promoted to go with the MSFs, and yet the SA didn't know what one was!


----------



## brandi (Mar 15, 2006)

this happpens to me too! i hate it! they dont deserve to work there! sometimes it could just be an off day....


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe you're asking about products they don't sell at counters or freestanding stores, (for example, the black CCB is a Pro product, I believe). Most MAC employees are not addicts to the degree we are and can't be expected to know the full range MAC have ever sold, in minute detail, especially if it's a product not sold at their location.

Given the rate that MAC bring out new stuff, most of which is LE, you'd have to be super-human or seriously addicted to keep up with it all!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Maybe you're asking about products they don't sell at counters or freestanding stores, (for example, the black CCB is a Pro product, I believe). Most MAC employees are not addicts to the degree we are and can't be expected to know the full range MAC have ever sold, in minute detail, especially if it's a product not sold at their location.

Given the rate that MAC bring out new stuff, most of which is LE, you'd have to be super-human or seriously addicted to keep up with it all!_

 
i was JUST about to say this TKK. not all MA's are mac addicts like we are. they may not have the time to peruse specktra, LJ, mua et al and be up on every product and new release that comes out like we do. they go to update just before a collection comes out (iirc).  Sometimes you may get a new MA who honestly doesn't know what a paint is, or an MA who just has never used a paint, so  imho, cut them some slack for goodness sake. To us it's a passion, an addiction, to _some_ of the MA's it's a regular job just like how u and I go to our jobs every day. (and no, i'm not directing this to anyone in particular)


----------



## brandi (Mar 15, 2006)

i agree with everything there is a lot of new stuff but when they dont know that some pimgents are not eye safe... i got a prob. there...this is at a store...


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 15, 2006)

Agree with Juneplum and Turbokittykat... however, I feel that an MA should at least take the time to know the products that are sold where she works (ie, if she works at a counter, it's cool if perhaps she doesnt know a lot about Pro products, but hopefully she'll know what paints are). I've found that occasionally an MA at my counter won't know what I mean, but it's usually because she's new, or its a rarely used product for them (people in Syracuse seem to have strange tastes in what they'll buy from MAC, sometimes I'll ask for something, and the MAs are like "Oh my god, I'm SO glad someone finally asked about this! I love it, but no one ever wants it!" LOL). 

I try to be patient if someone doesn't know what they're talking about. I do my best to explain it thoroughly. Hey, I'd rather have an informed MA, even if I have to inform her myself, than one left clueless because I was too annoyed she didn't know a product to explain it to her at all.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 15, 2006)

I understand all the points made and i would never expect an SA to know things as much as us addicts do but i have recieved consistently bad service at my counter, and mine is a regular counter and i have only ever asked about the normal permenant products and only simple things which i'm afraid i see as their job, like knowing that MAC sell Paints especially when i clearly point them out.

And yes it is just a regular job to most of them but the job IS to know basic knowledge about the permenant products, that's what they're there for otherwise they could just hire anyone who can use a cash machine.
By basic knowledge i mean the names and that they even exist. I don't expect them to know the name of every single e/s in the permenant range and never ask them anything stupidly detailed or something that i know people like us only know about but believe me my counter leaves you feeling frustrated time and time again with some of the SAs due to the lack of any interest in their job or lack of any knowledge. 

Their job is to give me the brush i want, nevermind that the SA can't show me how to use it, but please find it for me from the shelf atleast after i've given you the exact brush name and number by even making an effort to read the numbers on the side of the brushes on the shelf even if you can't recognise them from the way they look so i can buy it! It's a little disappointing when she doesn't know what is what but then can't be bothered to even do something to find it from where the staff are only allowed and tells me to do it!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_Agree with Juneplum and Turbokittykat... however, I feel that an MA should at least take the time to know the products that are sold where she works (ie, if she works at a counter, it's cool if perhaps she doesnt know a lot about Pro products, but hopefully she'll know what paints are). I've found that occasionally an MA at my counter won't know what I mean, but it's usually because she's new, or its a rarely used product for them (people in Syracuse seem to have strange tastes in what they'll buy from MAC, sometimes I'll ask for something, and the MAs are like "Oh my god, I'm SO glad someone finally asked about this! I love it, but no one ever wants it!" LOL). 

I try to be patient if someone doesn't know what they're talking about. I do my best to explain it thoroughly. Hey, I'd rather have an informed MA, even if I have to inform her myself, than one left clueless because I was too annoyed she didn't know a product to explain it to her at all._

 
very well put piaqua!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 
_but when they dont know that some pimgents are not eye safe... i got a prob. there..._

 
true. that is something i completely understand.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I understand all the points made and i would never expect an SA to know things as much as us addicts do but i have recieved consistently bad service at my counter, and mine is a regular counter and i have only ever asked about the normal permenant products and only simple things which i'm afraid i see as their job, like knowing that MAC sell Paints especially when i clearly point them out.

And yes it is just a regular job to most of them but the job IS to know basic knowledge about the permenant products, that's what they're there for otherwise they could just hire anyone who can use a cash machine.
By basic knowledge i mean the names and that they even exist. I don't expect them to know the name of every single e/s in the permenant range and never ask them anything stupidly detailed or something that i know people like us only know about but believe me my counter leaves you feeling frustrated time and time again with some of the SAs due to the lack of any interest in their job or lack of any knowledge. 

Their job is to give me the brush i want, nevermind that the SA can't show me how to use it, but please find it for me from the shelf atleast after i've given you the exact brush name and number by even making an effort to read the numbers on the side of the brushes on the shelf even if you can't recognise them from the way they look so i can buy it! It's a little disappointing when she doesn't know what is what but then can't be bothered to even do something to find it from where the staff are only allowed and tells me to do it!_

 
I totally agree with you.  I don't go into a counter asking about Pro products or products that are only sold at freestanding stores and expect them to know about them.  If they do - great.  We're not even talking about some discontinued product.  I am asking you questions about a product that is on the counter in front of you and you can't tell me about it!!?!?!?!?!  I am asking you about a brush on your brush belt and you don't know how to use it!?!?!  Sorry, that's bullshit.  I have had MAs actually go look up a product in the book cuz they didn't know what it was.  That is a little surprising to me but at least they took the time and effort to do that and inform not only me but themselves as well.  Even when I didn't belong to Specktra, which hasn't been a long time - Oct. 2005, I shouldn't be able to go in and tell you more info about a product that you are supposed to be selling to me.  _And the icing on the cake_ is that so many of them walk around like they above it all and they are so important cuz they work for MAC, like you are inconveniencing them by asking them a question and expecting them to do their jobs and yet they don't know shit.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 15, 2006)

Personally I find it really annoying when I get an MA (or any sales assistant) who doesn't know her stuff.

Fair enough if it's not sold at that particular counter but I do expect them to know what products they sell, what they do, how much they are and when new collections are being released.

I know to a lot of them it's just a job but that doesn't mean you should have to recieve bad customer service and poor knowledge of the products, if they can't be bothered to do their job propely then they shouldn't be in that job at all.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Personally I find it really annoying when I get an MA (or any sales assistant) who doesn't know her stuff.

Fair enough if it's not sold at that particular counter but I do expect them to know what products they sell, what they do, how much they are and when new collections are being released.

I know to a lot of them it's just a job but that doesn't mean you should have to recieve bad customer service and poor knowledge of the products, if they can't be bothered to do their job propely then they shouldn't be in that job at all._

 
Thank you!!  If you are at your job and people are coming up and asking you questions about your job, products, programs, duties or whatever the case and you don't know the answers is it alright cuz it's just a job for you and not a passion or a true interest???  No.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 15, 2006)

This thread is cracking me up.
 I know what you mean, they cannot know everything BUT, when you are dealing with it everyday for 8 hours, how does it not sink in.
(I agree if they do not sell it at your counter/store you cannot be expec ted to know it all)
 But when I was working(9 years as a nail tech) I had a rainman like ability to name an opi polish on site and they have over 100! but i used it constantly. and they came out with new lines all the time.
but that is me


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 15, 2006)

Not meaning to offend anyone, but this thread is really tiresome....If you know what paints are I'm sure you can get one, test it and purchase it!


----------



## User20 (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Personally I find it really annoying when I get an MA (or any sales assistant) who doesn't know her stuff.

Fair enough if it's not sold at that particular counter but I do expect them to know what products they sell, what they do, how much they are and when new collections are being released.

I know to a lot of them it's just a job but that doesn't mean you should have to recieve bad customer service and poor knowledge of the products, if they can't be bothered to do their job propely then they shouldn't be in that job at all._

 
Amen! I'm sick of getting bad service (hence the reason I only shop at one of our MAC counters which is half way across town) and having the MA's know nada or be overly pushy. It's understandable that they can't know everything (or at least not immediately), but they should take time to get to know the product better as they are there. I'm sick of asking for something, then going back months later and having them still not know what it is.


----------



## farra712 (Mar 15, 2006)

I hate when I want something and they try to talk me out of it!  What's the problem???  I want to buy it, you are there to sell it, and we may have different opinions of what looks good on me, but it is your job to take my money and give me my product!!!!  Yes I may be dressed like a a bum or a preppy school girl or a slut or whatever, but I still want that Flash Mode Lipgloss (or whatever), so give it to me!!   ALso, they have put the wrong foundation color on me everytime.  I am soooo powdery white and they want me to be darker! I want me to be darker, too, but not just my face!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *farra712* 
_I hate when I want something and they try to talk me out of it!  What's the problem???  I want to buy it, you are there to sell it, and we may have different opinions of what looks good on me, but it is your job to take my money and give me my product!!!!  Yes I may be dressed like a a bum or a preppy school girl or a slut or whatever, but I still want that Flash Mode Lipgloss (or whatever), so give it to me!!   ALso, they have put the wrong foundation color on me everytime.  I am soooo powdery white and they want me to be darker! I want me to be darker, too, but not just my face!_

 
LOL!!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_Not meaning to offend anyone, but this thread is really tiresome....If you know what paints are I'm sure you can get one, test it and purchase it!_

 
Yes, but if someone has a question for the MA, I'd like to think they'd be able to help the customer.  If they don't even know what a is, then it does make it somewhat complicated to "purchase it" seeing as how the staff gets the products for you.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_Not meaning to offend anyone, but this thread is really tiresome....If you know what paints are I'm sure you can get one, test it and purchase it!_

 
What is the point of the SAs then....  Just to take my money at the till and put the product in a bag for me? And not even to know what it is they just handled? Or that it exists? Or be able to help me in my questions about it? Would i even want to buy it without any basic Qs answerd about it? No i wouldn't as i hadn't used Paints before that time and the SA is the one with the tools on her belt and the one who should 'test' it for me with the right tools/techniques and show me how it is applied and looks. 
And if she doesn't even know what it is then how will she even find it for me to buy anyway? Like the time the SA couldn't find the brushes i wanted even though all she has to do is read the writing of the brushes, maybe that's alot of hard work, but should she really have told me to do it because she can't be bothered? Who is the person getting paid and who is the person paying?!

Like i said you've got to take my opinions of this into context, stuff like this is constantly happening at my counter and is nothing to do with someone being new or having one bad day or it being new products/DC products being talked about, that and coupled with the fact that i've had very rude service means i'm not left with a good impression of the SAs i've dealt with. 
There are a couple who are really nice and helpfull though and without who i probably would hardly ever go to my counter.


----------



## Chelly (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_Not meaning to offend anyone, but this thread is really tiresome....If you know what paints are I'm sure you can get one, test it and purchase it!_

 

well if your bored sweetheart then go read somethin else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i was at the south beach location which according to the site sells pro products. i was under the impression that it was a straight up PRO STORE but maybe its not.. but dont tell me that electric coral pigment is discontinued when its not.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 15, 2006)

I feel very lucky after reading this thread. We only have 2 counters  in Tucson ( both at Dillards stores) and I feel that I get excellent service from both counters. I don't purchase every time I go and everyone is always willing to show me whatever I'm interested in. I try not to go on weekends when they are the busiest. My only complaint is that we don't have a freestanding store where I can purchase pan form shadows. I forgot to mention that the MA's are very knowledgeable also.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 15, 2006)

My MA's are pretty knowledgable.   I've only come across one that I wanted to slap upside the head, but she doesn't work there anymore. (Yes, dollymix blush does exist and I'm pointing at it RIGHT NOW) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Other than that, the only problem I really had was one girl who was helping out at the freestanding store when she usually works at Pearlridge, so she wasn't familiar with where everything was kept.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 15, 2006)

To be honest, I'm so sick of reading stuff like this. Yea, yea, don't read it then. Pass it up - whatever.  There's bad customer service in every industry. That doesn't excuse it, but it exsists. Not knowing a brush number or how to use it . . . maybe she was new. Maybe she truly was a dumb ass and didn't think to look at the numbers on the side to find it. I don't know, but I don't think half of you understand how intense our job can be. Customer service is the number one priority. And at my store at least, that can mean jumping between 5 different customers who all have questions about how to use _______ and will ___ color look good me? while someone else wants an eye demo and another has an appointment. On top of which, we have to replenish our stock area, write out our out of stock lists, clean the counter, clean our brushes between each customer, clean the products themselves, answer the phone, do facecharts (which are required) AND manage to keep our cool. I'm not complaining, I love my job. But even for me, as an addict before I was an employee it took me about a year to get completely comfortable with most products - knowing the ingredients, why they're in there, what they do, recognizing the names of products and being able to pull them out of the unit. AND I study my PKM in my free time. Most MAC employees do not. There's no downtime to study the PKM at work. We go to basic once - it's 5 days long and pretty informative, but with the multitude of products MAC makes, it can be pretty confusing. Plus, they're always adding new ones. Yes, we go to update 4 times a year, but update, to be honest doesn't tell us much more besides the inspiration behind major collections, what the names of the colors are and what they look like. If there's a new product, the trainers will go over how to use it once. Some people go to update a month before anything launches. They may forget once it's launched. They're human. And different things are popular in different regions. Just because you love paints, doesn't mean everyone does. Most people who shop at my store never ask for paints. They've never even heard of them until I use it on them. 

Our job is to do makeup and sell makeup. Yes, I agree you should know about what you're selling, but now that I've been with MAC for over a year (which isn't even that long) I've seen a super high turnover rate. I'm not sure if it's just my region or what. But basically that means lots of fresh, new employees. Who all love makeup - or they wouldn't be working there, but they can't be expected to know everything right away. If they don't know, so what? You don't know everything. If they don't offer to find out for you - that's another story. In that case, I'd request to speak to a manager and tell them how you feel.  Above all else, just keep in mind we're all human, we all make mistakes and we all have different personalities which means we interact with each other in different ways. There's never an excuse for attitude, but remember most of us are there to help you. And think about how you approach the situation. If they say they don't know, or don't understand what you're talking about, do you get an attitude? Do you walk in like a know it all? I'm not saying you do, but I've had customers do that and believe me the last thing I want to do is help them - even though I do. When you point a finger, three more are pointing back at you. Think how you may have contributed to a bad experience you had. . . reactions, etc.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks sonrisa!! you said it well.


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 
_i agree with everything there is a lot of new stuff but when they dont know that some pimgents are not eye safe... i got a prob. there...this is at a store..._

 
I can see how that is a problem but I'm gonna be honest with you, MAC doesnt go into great detail with us on what is/is not eye safe. Most MAs are not gonna go thru the PKM or online and see what is exactly eye safe etc etc

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Piaqua* 
_  Agree with Juneplum and Turbokittykat... however, I feel that an MA should at least take the time to know the products that are sold where she works (ie, if she works at a counter, it's cool if perhaps she doesnt know a lot about Pro products, but hopefully she'll know what paints are). I've found that occasionally an MA at my counter won't know what I mean, but it's usually because she's new, or its a rarely used product for them (people in Syracuse seem to have strange tastes in what they'll buy from MAC, sometimes I'll ask for something, and the MAs are like "Oh my god, I'm SO glad someone finally asked about this! I love it, but no one ever wants it!" LOL).

I try to be patient if someone doesn't know what they're talking about. I do my best to explain it thoroughly. Hey, I'd rather have an informed MA, even if I have to inform her myself, than one left clueless because I was too annoyed she didn't know a product to explain it to her at all._

 
Agreed.


FROM A MAC ARTIST STAND POINT:
1. (For the most part I think I am part of a VERY knowledgable counter aside from our freelancers and one part timer.) There are constantly CONSTANTLY new collections being released and people jump down my throat when I don't remember that Curiotease came out with Naturally Eccentric. Um hello, sorry I have to keep up with every other frickin thing MAC releases. 

2. ABOUT THE LAUNCH OF NEW COLLECTIONS: we are NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT suppose to disclose information to customers. Your MA is not being mean by not telling you, if your MA does tell you then that is awesome u got a great MA. By contract, we are not suppose to say ANYTHING...period.

3. DISCONTINUED PRODUCTS: MAC doesnt call us on the phone and say "Oh hey. Fleshpot lipstick is being discontinued" and we just say "alright cool thanks." We don't get Memos all the time, some counters dont even have the discontinued Product list on counter. My counter didn't get one until recently again, we all thought Aquadisiac was on its wayout cause we literally hadn't seen it in months.

Sometimes the problems about discontinued items isnt necessarily the MAs fault but when MAC doesn't provide MAs with information we can't do anything. 


-------

Alright sorry my rant is done.


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_I can see how that is a problem but I'm gonna be honest with you, MAC doesnt go into great detail with us on what is/is not eye safe. Most MAs are not gonna go thru the PKM or online and see what is exactly eye safe etc etc

FROM A MAC ARTIST STAND POINT:
1. (For the most part I think I am part of a VERY knowledgable counter aside from our freelancers and one part timer.) There are constantly CONSTANTLY new collections being released and people jump down my throat when I don't remember that Curiotease came out with Naturally Eccentric. Um hello, sorry I have to keep up with every other frickin thing MAC releases. 

2. ABOUT THE LAUNCH OF NEW COLLECTIONS: we are NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT suppose to disclose information to customers. Your MA is not being mean by not telling you, if your MA does tell you then that is awesome u got a great MA. By contract, we are not suppose to say ANYTHING...period.

3. DISCONTINUED PRODUCTS: MAC doesnt call us on the phone and say "Oh hey. Fleshpot lipstick is being discontinued" and we just say "alright cool thanks." We don't get Memos all the time, some counters dont even have the discontinued Product list on counter. My counter didn't get one until recently again, we all thought Aquadisiac was on its wayout cause we literally hadn't seen it in months.

Sometimes the problems about discontinued items isnt necessarily the MAs fault but when MAC doesn't provide MAs with information we can't do anything. 


-------

Alright sorry my rant is done._

 

I wouls like to say a big DITTO to everything said above and in SonRisa's post. Everything they said is spot-on correct.

I would also like to add that lots of times customer's will come in and INSIST that there is some color/product/whatever named something I have NEVER heard of...and then they get all pissy when I don't know what they are talking about. Come to find out, the CUSTOMER had the wrong info to begin with. 
Some of the info passed around IS incorrect...yes it really is.  
Sometimes the shades listed in the magazine ARE incorrectly printed. It happens.
I have been with MAC for almost 7 years, and believe it or not, I have a damn good memory of disontinued/limited/pro stuff. And I do everything I can to make sure mystaff is as informed as I am. There isn't much that gets by me. But occasionally, very occasionally, it does....... shit happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MMF~


----------



## ladydanger (Mar 16, 2006)

keep in mind that some of the girls/boys may be freelancers. though they too are required to learn about products mac carries and new items, they are not always around to learn everything. just something to remember before you pass judgement on the folks.


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 16, 2006)

"There's bad customer service in every industry".  Amen!  "When MA's don't know shit..." is a little harsh, don't you think?  It amazes me when I read through threads like this one.  Honestly, if you think you can do a better job than whoever works at your local counter, or if you know more than them...then just apply!


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 16, 2006)

there's a difference, in my customer eyes, between an MA that isn't knowledgeable and an MA that is simply unhelpful and bitchy.

i've been wearing and buying MAC products for almost 6 years now, and only recently have i gotten into hardcore collecting and wearing entirely MAC products. i think i spend way too much time on these boards and the LJ boards, and i have picked up quite a bit of knowledge, and can always learn something new. i've encountered MAs that were very unhelpful, not because they were unknowledgable, but simply because they were rude and disinterested. that, in my mind, is bad customer service, and when i can, i will e-mail MAC about unsatisfacotry customer service. however, a MAJORITY of the MAs at both the counters and freestanding store have been very helpful, and  if they happen to not know something, they have always gone out of their way to either ask another, more knowledgeable MA, or listen to my suggestions, which i really appreciate. i think its cool that MAs take customer advice and feedback, because it makes the cutsomers feel like we actually mean something, and that they actually care. i've gotten into long discussions with MAs during slow business about my methods of depotting, or color combinations. overall, i've had very pleasing experiences, and while i know its frustrating to get someone who isn't quite up to par, i think the talented and helpful MAs far outnumber the ones who aren't. most of the time, the counters are EXTREMELY busy, and the consumers usually aren't as knowledgeable as the very informed specktra readers. just because i know when rebel rock blue and deckchair pigments came out, doesn't mean that the other 99.9999% of the average customers do. and having worked retail and customer service jobs, i know how it can get, during busy hours. like i think risa said, if you have an MA who is truly rude, and blatantly doesn't WANT to do his or her job, they should be reported. if its someone who just isn't informed about products, you need to cut them some slack.  when i worked in a clothing store, certain clothes contained such and such a dye, or a certain type of wool, and there was no way i could remember what was what. it just wasn't general knowledge. i would try to find out, but it could take awhile, and the answer wasn't always  available to me. at counters, just about all the products are eyesafe, and its very hard to remember specifically which shades are or aren't. not trying to jump down anyone's throat, just throwing in my two cents..


----------



## calbear (Mar 16, 2006)

To the MAC Ma's who responded - THANK YOU!! If some of these people pointing fingers only knew the drama most MA's go through.  

For every story of some rude or bitchy MA someone has come across, some MA has a story of 5 or 6 customers that were just plain crazy.  We had a MA who was helping a customer and she askes if the woman could hold on a second cause there was something in her eye and the customers response was "I don't care about your eye, I'm in a hurry and you need to finish helping me"  lovely ;-)

People just don't realize how hard it is to help a customer that has walked in the door with the 'I know more about MAC than you do AND I could do this job better than you' attitude.


----------



## nakobear (Mar 16, 2006)

I feel for all of the MAs...the store that I go to often is a Pro store and I have noticed that they are really nice and knowledgable and I noticed if I'm willing to wait for them a bit when they're busy they seem really grateful that someone was actually patient. At another counter that I go to the MAs are always swamped and I feel bad for them. As much as there's bad customer service, I seen even more bad customer attitude and rudeness from customers who think they're always right or are really demanding. Props to all of the patient MAs out there. I don't think I could handle some of those bitchy customers....


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 16, 2006)

Son Risa, i truly understand the points you have made and i value that you know more about the situation than me and that you know what you are talking about and i do feel for the MAs who are trying their best but are really rushed under their feet. 
But i am talking about my counter specifically, i have stopped asking Qs as hardly any of them know any of the basic information and almost every visit i am left with unanswered basic Qs and no desire to be helpfull, i never go in acting like i know everything, i am a very shy quiet person and have already had my confidence knocked by an MA at the counter who left me in tears and these are not new MAs and my counter is never busy when i go, it is always very quiet and i can be the only person there and the MAs are usually not busy doing anything except waiting around to serve.
I also have no desire to complain as i have already made a complaint about a seperate issue (the rude MA) and i don't want to do it again. I am now happy to just accept that i just go in, look myself/test myself and ask for them to ring up stuff at the cash machine except for the 1/2 MAs which are helpfull.
I hope people understand my opinion and don't think i'm being harsh.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2006)

we do undertsand hun, i get the same x


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 16, 2006)

I think there's a big difference between an MA who wan't to be there and learn and help the costomer to the best of their ability and one that is just there because they need a job but are not really bothered how they perform at work.

I've recieved some truly awfull customer service from the MAC counter at Selfridges and I'm not in the slightest rude to them so I don't expect them to be rude to me because they don't know they make that particular item.

Fair enough if an MA makes a mistake with a color or whatever but I don't expect it to be on a very regular basis, I personally will make all efforts to try and avoid the MA's who are like that because I don't feel they really want to help me.

I also dont expect them to know about discontinued colors but if they do then great.

We are not all that lucky to have great MA's to help us out and I don't think for one second this topic is aimed to the wonderfull MAC MA's who are on this board.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Son Risa, i truly understand the points you have made and i value that you know more about the situation than me and that you know what you are talking about and i do feel for the MAs who are trying their best but are really rushed under their feet. 
But i am talking about my counter specifically, i have stopped asking Qs as hardly any of them know any of the basic information and almost every visit i am left with unanswered basic Qs and no desire to be helpfull, i never go in acting like i know everything, i am a very shy quiet person and have already had my confidence knocked by an MA at the counter who left me in tears and these are not new MAs and my counter is never busy when i go, it is always very quiet and i can be the only person there and the MAs are usually not busy doing anything except waiting around to serve.
I also have no desire to complain as i have already made a complaint about a seperate issue (the rude MA) and i don't want to do it again. I am now happy to just accept that i just go in, look myself/test myself and ask for them to ring up stuff at the cash machine except for the 1/2 MAs which are helpfull.
I hope people understand my opinion and don't think i'm being harsh._

 

oh that's right! I remember now. YOU had that horror story where that asshole made you cry right? Wow. Seriously, if your counter/store is ALWAYS like that, write into maccosmetics.com and encourage anyone else you know who shops at that store and receives shitty treatment to do the same. The president of MAC actually reads all major complaints, and compliments on the website. Which is why I get pissed when I see girls make a huge deal out of nothing and run off to tell the website. Because although sometimes (in your case and I'm sure there's others) it is warranted, I feel like half the time people complain on here or LJ, it's unwarranted and they just want their free _____. And writing into the website DOES get people either in trouble or praised. We see the comments too. I've never received a complaint, but I've seen my compliments. They're always printed anonymously though - just FYI.  And about running to complain to get free stuff - I'm not refering to you. Your experience was absolutely disgusting and I'm sorry you had such treatment at MAC.


----------



## feebee (Mar 16, 2006)

I'll admit i've had the odd occasion where i've gone to MAC and been given a blank look when ive asked for a particular product.
But the way i look at it is this... i work in public health, our particular field is infectious diseases, namely gastroenteric. This isnt to say i know (or should be expected to know) everything there is to know about gastroenteric diseases. Sometimes someone will have a query that i cant answer, so i'll have to deferr to a colleague for help or advice... its the same for MAs... as some of you pointed out there are so many products, constant new collections, new/freelance staff etc, they cant be expected to know everything inside out.
Once they are polite and courteous thats all that matters IMO


----------



## user4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_I feel very lucky after reading this thread. We only have 2 counters  in Tucson ( both at Dillards stores) and I feel that I get excellent service from both counters. I don't purchase every time I go and everyone is always willing to show me whatever I'm interested in. I try not to go on weekends when they are the busiest. My only complaint is that we don't have a freestanding store where I can purchase pan form shadows. I forgot to mention that the MA's are very knowledgeable also._

 
i know exactly how u feel... im reading all this and i'm like WOW. i go to a freestanding stor 99% of the time cuz well the counter at MACYs sucks and the people are rude, but they people are ALL rude in MACYs so i cant say its a MAC thing, MACYs just doesnt have a great hiring policy, at least not the one in Manhattan. But anyways, the freestanding stores I go to are awsome and the guys n girls are sooo great. I mean sometimes they're a little pushy to make a sale but I get that's their job... but that's pretty much my only complaint. they are so great... they know their stuff... and they even know me!!!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have to agree with SonRisa and ProfessionalTart's posts...as a freelancer (and former counter MA), I see new MAs and freelancers aked questions all the time...questions to which they may not know the answers to.  Remember, a lot of counters (at least in my region) use freelancers to fill in counter hours, and those freelancers may not have had any training to speak of...so give them a break.

As for bad service at a counter, there are two ways to take care of that:  write to MAC and let them know (they do read the complaints...and compliments!) and (2) find another counter.  Take your valuable business, time and money somewhere where you will be valued...those counters/MAs do exist.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_oh that's right! I remember now. YOU had that horror story where that asshole made you cry right? Wow. Seriously, if your counter/store is ALWAYS like that, write into maccosmetics.com and encourage anyone else you know who shops at that store and receives shitty treatment to do the same. The president of MAC actually reads all major complaints, and compliments on the website. Which is why I get pissed when I see girls make a huge deal out of nothing and run off to tell the website. Because although sometimes (in your case and I'm sure there's others) it is warranted, I feel like half the time people complain on here or LJ, it's unwarranted and they just want their free _____. And writing into the website DOES get people either in trouble or praised. We see the comments too. I've never received a complaint, but I've seen my compliments. They're always printed anonymously though - just FYI.  And about running to complain to get free stuff - I'm not refering to you. Your experience was absolutely disgusting and I'm sorry you had such treatment at MAC._

 
I'm glad you understand, that's what i was trying to make everyone understand, that it is my counter specifically i am referring to and it is not a few small mistakes or not knowing detailed info about something, it is consistently bad service and SAs not being able to answer Qs or having no interest to answer Qs.
And i truly do not want to complain anymore, the complaint i was pushed to make by an SA herself (one of the nice/good ones) at the same counter about that guy was hard enough for me and was dragged out and i had to recieve long phone calls by MAC which i was uncomfortable about and i felt like i was making a fuss and also i feel it made me even more uncomfortable about going back to my counter as obviosuly the manager knew about it and the guy involved and possibly few other SAs or maybe all of them and i just feel self concious about it now when i go in. Also i was given a free brush by MAC headquarters and a free makeover by the manager at my counter and both these things were very nice of them but i felt uncomfortable about it, rather than get anything free i wanted the MA to be sorted out and through all the emails, phonecalls and personal talks i was never once told that anything was being done about him or that he had even been told to improve his customer service or even told about the complaint. An apology from him to me would have been more gratefully recieved than getting a free brush or a free makeover done while he was working just next to me and me left wondering if the actual issue had been solved or if i was just given free stuff to make me happy/forget the situation.

Today i went to my counter to just buy a Botanical e/s, i planned to just go in and out with it, but the SA there was hanging around me so i acted accordingly and tried to make conversation about the product, she swatched other colours next to the Botanical for me to show the colour combinations which was helpfull but i wasn't planning on buying anything else. And then 2 other SAs who were doing eachothers makeup in the corner kind of said something to the SA serving me which i didn't hear and they looked at me knowingly with eachother and did a kind of 'in-joke' laugh with eachother and then carrying on from that little exchange the SA serving me comes out with ''you're always on the MAC aren't you'' and she said it in such a mocking way and as if i was wierd and sad with no life and silly for buying alot of MAC. I felt like the SAs must talk about me or something and i felt so annoyed that the first time i go back to my counter in a long time (a long time because apart from the products i don't like going to my counter for these very reasons) i get made to feel this way..So i'm afraid my negative view on my counter is yet again confirmed in even a short visit after a very long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway my views are obviously not directed at any other MAs, i can't comment on them, just the ones i've dealt with, but sounds like everyone here who's an MA is great at their job and it's a shame that i don't get to be served by them.


----------



## litlaur (Mar 16, 2006)

Lack of knowledge usually doesn't bother me, just attitude. Thankfully, I don't get that at the store I go to now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All this kind of reminds me of restaurant servers. I've never been a server, but my boyfriend and most of my friends have. Generally they're supposed to remember all the items on the menu, and some restaurants require you to remember menu descriptions, ingredients and how it's prepared. Are they actually going to remember everything exactly? Probably not. The service industry can be very hard, but it also can be very low-paying. True - some people aren't cut out for it (like rude MAs). If you can't deal with people, this is not the job for you. But the ones who are good at it and work hard often get treated like shit.

By the way, this isn't directed at anyone, I'm just ranting.


----------



## gigiproductions (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i know exactly how u feel... im reading all this and i'm like WOW. i go to a freestanding stor 99% of the time cuz well the counter at MACYs sucks and the people are rude, but they people are ALL rude in MACYs so i cant say its a MAC thing, MACYs just doesnt have a great hiring policy, at least not the one in Manhattan. But anyways, the freestanding stores I go to are awsome and the guys n girls are sooo great. I mean sometimes they're a little pushy to make a sale but I get that's their job... but that's pretty much my only complaint. they are so great... they know their stuff... and they even know me!!!_

 
yep i hate the macys and bloomingdales counters in NYC! they are soooo effin rude, stank and snotty

oh shit im am going to write a long letter bashing the bloomies counter on 59th!
i cant stand those bitches!
LOL!

i always send in praise for the Soho and Pro store and my fav artists..its my way to help them after they have helped me.


----------



## panties (Mar 16, 2006)

god i had my share of bitchy freelancers....as much as i wanted to complain about them to mac's customer service, my MA didn't want me to because it would have affected her store...actually 2 of the bitchy freelancers quit a while later *thank god* so what i did instead is i bought and i still buy my MA some lovely pastries from time to time to remind her that she's wonderful. i'm sure all the good MA's would like to be reminded that they are awesome. =D


----------



## user4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_yep i hate the macys and bloomingdales counters in NYC! they are soooo effin rude, stank and snotty

oh shit im am going to write a long letter bashing the bloomies counter on 59th!
i cant stand those bitches!
LOL!

i always send in praise for the Soho and Pro store and my fav artists..its my way to help them after they have helped me._

 
i always go to flatiron.... i love them. they are so freaking sweet. i've only ever had one complaint about someone there and i think he was just having a bad day or something cuz the next time i came in he was so sweet to me... i think he's gone now though. i've only been to the one in soho twice, the people there see, super nice too... the ones at the pro store are great too actually... i've never been to the one at bloomies, thats for telling me this, cuz now i'll def not go!!!


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks SonRisa! I was feeling kinda small LOL! Over half of our MA's are new including me. Thank God for specktra! A note also some newbies don't even go to basic right away. A few of our MA's just went to basic and they started last spring!


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 16, 2006)

We just got Culturebloom here, and they had only 3 of the 4 lipglasses there, Budding the one I wanted to get was missing and I ask an MA that there was supposed to be 4 lipglasses with Culturebloom and the one was missing, she was sooooooo suprised she had a such idiot look on her face and she told me "Really???? I didn't know that! Hmmmmm sorry but it seems we don't have it"!!!!!!!!!! OMG what a clueless answer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wattage (Mar 16, 2006)

*haha*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_We just got Culturebloom here, and they had only 3 of the 4 lipglasses there, Budding the one I wanted to get was missing and I ask an MA that there was supposed to be 4 lipglasses with Culturebloom and the one was missing, she was sooooooo suprised she had a such idiot look on her face and she told me "Really???? I didn't know that! Hmmmmm sorry but it seems we don't have it"!!!!!!!!!! OMG what a clueless answer!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
That's so funny that you say that. When I went to check out CB @ my MAC counter, I asked for an Iris Print and the SA was like "OK!!" (she was really very nice, btw), she came back to me with Beautiful Iris and I was like "Oh sorry, I wanted Iris Print". She was like "Ummm, I don't think we have that shade, you mean Beautiful Iris, right?" And so I say "No, it's the new royal blue/purple shade in the CB collection - it's right there (pointing to it on the shelf)." Although she was very nice I was a little amazed that she didn't even know a product in a new line.

I have to say that I agree that it is truly the biatch sales people that piss me off most - anywhere, anytime. While most of the time I receive good or exceptional service, it really only takes one nasty SA @ MAC to put me off. And when I say SA I mean the Sales Assistants usually are rude. I find very seldom the actual make-up artists (one's with formal training) are rude or unhelpful. They are almost always polite, helpful and knowledgeable. I feel sorry for them - they really do run around like chickens with their heads cut off. Strangely enough, the rudest MAC SA I have ever come across was a guy. Go figure!

This is the way I figure it - I am at MAC so much that I am bound to have greater odds of having a bad experience every now and then. I brush it off, go home, do the product research myself, play with my new make up and be glad that I don't have a job in which I am completely miserable some or all of the time.


----------



## Chelly (Mar 16, 2006)

didnt mean to stir up drama my loves but i was just annoyed n decided to vent - i'm sure you've all had your days <3


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I'm glad you understand, that's what i was trying to make everyone understand, that it is my counter specifically i am referring to and it is not a few small mistakes or not knowing detailed info about something, it is consistently bad service and SAs not being able to answer Qs or having no interest to answer Qs.
And i truly do not want to complain anymore, the complaint i was pushed to make by an SA herself (one of the nice/good ones) at the same counter about that guy was hard enough for me and was dragged out and i had to recieve long phone calls by MAC which i was uncomfortable about and i felt like i was making a fuss and also i feel it made me even more uncomfortable about going back to my counter as obviosuly the manager knew about it and the guy involved and possibly few other SAs or maybe all of them and i just feel self concious about it now when i go in. Also i was given a free brush by MAC headquarters and a free makeover by the manager at my counter and both these things were very nice of them but i felt uncomfortable about it, rather than get anything free i wanted the MA to be sorted out and through all the emails, phonecalls and personal talks i was never once told that anything was being done about him or that he had even been told to improve his customer service or even told about the complaint. An apology from him to me would have been more gratefully recieved than getting a free brush or a free makeover done while he was working just next to me and me left wondering if the actual issue had been solved or if i was just given free stuff to make me happy/forget the situation.

Today i went to my counter to just buy a Botanical e/s, i planned to just go in and out with it, but the SA there was hanging around me so i acted accordingly and tried to make conversation about the product, she swatched other colours next to the Botanical for me to show the colour combinations which was helpfull but i wasn't planning on buying anything else. *And then 2 other SAs who were doing eachothers makeup in the corner kind of said something to the SA serving me which i didn't hear and they looked at me knowingly with eachother and did a kind of 'in-joke' laugh with eachother * and then carrying on from that little exchange the SA serving me comes out with ''you're always on the MAC aren't you'' and she said it in such a mocking way and as if i was wierd and sad with no life and silly for buying alot of MAC. *I felt like the SAs must talk about me* or something and i felt so annoyed that the first time i go back to my counter in a long time (a long time because apart from the products i don't like going to my counter for these very reasons) i get made to feel this way..So i'm afraid my negative view on my counter is yet again confirmed in even a short visit after a very long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway my views are obviously not directed at any other MAs, i can't comment on them, just the ones i've dealt with, but sounds like everyone here who's an MA is great at their job and it's a shame that i don't get to be served by them._

 
I thought that the MAC employees are NOT supposed to apply,re-apply or touch of their make up at the counter/store?Also sushi, it really seems to me like your are really not being treated the right way at the counter.If I was you I would'nt wanna shop there too!I'd feel too uncomfortable around that kind of people. 





Also yes, all of the MAC MA's on here are the shit!They all know there stuff like the back of there hand.It's also nice that we can always ask for help or recommendations from them.Thanks guys.


----------



## misswilliam (Mar 17, 2006)

certain MUA are just not a good fit for certain customers. but i agree that they should know the current stock. one time my friend asked me to buy her 'pushup plum' and i went in to buy it to be given a quizzical look and she said 'i have never heard of that colour we dont stock it'
as i was walking out i happened to browse the lingere stand and i saw it! its really not good for business if the SA doesent know her stock!

and this is what happened to me the other day

'hi, can you show me where the eye kohls are kept?' 
her: 'the what?'
'the eye kohls'
her: 'i dont know what you mean'
the eye pencils
her: 'OH! ok here they are' (dumps them in front of me and walks off)

so i select a few colours and then finally she comes back as i was starting to look at the eyeshadows. 
i asked her 'which of these blues do you think would suit me better, this blue pencil or this blue eyshadow?'
to which she replied 'either really. i like this blue personally' (and she proceeds to pick out this irridescent discoball of a colour'

rrrrrrrright. thanks for the help!


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 17, 2006)

i have to also back up what sushi is saying here as i used to frequent the store she is talking about.  Its a up market designer shopping mall type thing and occupies the only mac we have in our 20 mile vicinity. Yes the MAs are rude and know little about the products. and yes they do look at you as if you couldnt possbily buy or afford their mac. 

Ive had MA's ignore me and serve customers who walked in after, patronise me about what a pigment is and in general give attitude.  Having said this, i have always called mac when ive recieved very good customer service. I mail order now and its great, the operator MAs are wonderful, very non judgmental and accomodating. 

Sushi, if you need the number let me know hon. its £3 deliver for orders below £20 and £5 for orders above. and you can always return stuff- and they send samples too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




we're human, we need praise and acknowledgement

(apologies for poor spellings, am dyslexic and cannot always spot my own typing errors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2006)

Personally speaking I had great customer service when I was in America (San Francisco) but the customer service here in England is awful! 

I'm a regular at my local counter (Debenhams, Meadowhall) and spend a lot of money there, all the MA's know me by sight and all but one of them (the manager) are consistently rude to me - ignoring me even when there's 6 of them hanging out behind the counter not doing anything and no other customers. I look pretty young and it's as if they don't take me seriously! Which is ridiculous because they know I buy pretty much every collection.

The best counter I've been to is the House of Fraser one in Bluewater. The girls there are lovely, always really friendly and helpful. The counter in Harvey Nicks in London is good too. I've emailed MAC and praised those 2 counters. I'd feel mean for complaining about the Meadowhall one, I just don't go there unless I have to.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_*I thought that the MAC employees are NOT supposed to apply,re-apply or touch of their make up at the counter/store?*Also sushi, it really seems to me like your are really not being treated the right way at the counter.If I was you I would'nt wanna shop there too!I'd feel too uncomfortable around that kind of people. 






Also yes, all of the MAC MA's on here are the shit!They all know there stuff like the back of there hand.It's also nice that we can always ask for help or recommendations from them.Thanks guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Generally, yes. Youre never supposed to touch yourself up on the floor. However, if it's slow (meaning NO customers) often times a more seasoned MA will sit down a newbie to show them tips on how to do their own makeup that they can use on customers as well.


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 18, 2006)

*Follow up to my bad MAC experience!!!*

I posted about a bad experience about 5 months ago at a MAC. I know some people may remember because the thread kept getting bumped up. Anyways, basically I was trying to test some colors and a MA told me I couldnt in a really rude way. Well...I was never going to go back but today I was desperate. I went today and the same gal was there that was rude to me was there. Another girl helped me and she was actually really nice! She commented on my e/s...Swimming and Meadowland ( for some St. Patty's day action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and said it looked great on me and that I applied to it really well !! Well, when I went to the counter to check out, the rude MA says "We were just trying to figure out what e/s are you wearing, its so bright!!!" I told her and she says "Wow, I can never get it to look like that on me!" So alas, I found a MA there who was really nice from the get - go and the previously rude MA was impressed by my makeup! I walked out with my chin a little higher in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not to mention with some new goodies. Just had to share that!


----------



## MacLover (Mar 18, 2006)

That's Great!  Doesn't it feel good to have an MA compliment you on your makeup?

Who knows, maybe she was having a bad day the first time you dealt with her.  I know I have come across some people who were very rude the first time I dealt with them, and when I went back they were so nice.  Lord knows we all have our days!


----------



## deathcabber (Mar 18, 2006)

Yeah...I think she may have been having a bad day and taken it out on me. Ah well, I guess it happens to us all once in a while. Im just glad it turned out ok


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_"There's bad customer service in every industry".  Amen!  "When MA's don't know shit..." is a little harsh, don't you think?  It amazes me when I read through threads like this one.  Honestly, if you think you can do a better job than whoever works at your local counter, or if you know more than them...then just apply!_

 

this  is the most accurate piece of literature i have read on this website. sometimes they cant know everything. if you know it thats wonderful! dont get pissed because they cant get to update class - sometimes its delayed like right now im waiting for Class update for Chanel which was reschulded 2wice . sometimes its canceled for whatever reason -theres two kinds of people who work at makeup counters - people who inspire to be a makeup artist and help others beautify themselves and others who want satistics and a whole bunch of $$$ - i worked for MAC for 5 months - i just quit to become the Chanel Manager in Lord & Taylor next door, half the girls i worked with wanted to presue a job in makeup others were there for the $ or they didnt care where they worked and hopped around ALOT. so next time instead of huffing your way into the makeup counters and demanding the certian new colour, or trying to quiz people on what they know and they dont know - treat them the way you want to be treated - yes i admit some girls are idiots - thats in EVERY job - but some of us want to help you - not be quizzed if we can remember when heatherette or browze came out!! if a customer tells me something i dont know i gladly appreciate it... but its rare but i do appreciate it - working in cosmetics is hard. some people say the makeup sells itself *which i HALF believe it does but then theres the ugly side to retail called WORK* but there is alot behind the ringing up of a eyeshadow or a pencil - i do it for pleasure but there is the businuess side to it - moving to management its totally different - i have to do accounting sheets, inventory, stock, total revenue satistics and trying to keep track of what we sold today and whats todays goal - endless hours calling to premote new items and making event appointments, a deadline each hour, if you dont make your deadline youre in the hot seat-  getting people in that chair and helping people in general - so next time you get a MA or SA hurrying you along dont take it as us being snotty its us trying to keep up with our work and schulde, and if you do get a retarted SA or MA poliely smile and ignore it. its not worth your time to bitch to others. if it really irks you then take it up with the makeup line's manager or store manager.


----------



## calbear (Mar 18, 2006)

For everyone upset that some MA doesn't know about a product in a new line, please understand that we get very little time at Update with the actual products, or there are four different lines we are hearing about, and it's ususally held quite some time before the actual launch.  

So if a line is sent to our store missing some pieces, it's hard to remember exactly what pieces were supposed to be there.  We actually ran out of 'Culturebloom' lipstick one day after the launch and Botanical and Spring Up a day later.  So some MA's never actually saw those products in the line depending on their schedules.  We generally just replace it with something (sometimes any old thing so the spot won't be empty in the display).  AND it happens all the time that we are sent a line missing products.  We never, ever got one of the Chromeglass colors - still waiting on it though ;-)


----------



## princessami (Mar 18, 2006)

That's awesome! They sure can get snippity sometimes. And a compliment is a great way to brighten up your day.


----------



## Liz (Mar 18, 2006)

oh the drama we go through at MAC. if you guys only knew... lol. 

i understand some of the posts about bad customer service and if muas just don't help you or they're rude, then you should definitely make a complaint. my counter/trainers always try our best to give good customer service and be nice. 

but sometimes we have our off days, have brain farts, etc. some days we have so many customers that come in and are so indescisive about what they want. it can drive you batty. they say they want something but don't know. then they want us to pick something out for them which we think would look nice on them and they're just like "uh. no." we try to get info and people just don't answer us at all. so it's like how can we help you if you don't know yourself...? 

with d/c'd products, sometimes we don't know it's discontinued. we just found out Sobe lippie is d/c'd cause i was going through our new lipstick schematic. 

like a mua said about LE stuff, sometimes we don't get it in so we don't know what it is  if we aren't around it. or it gets sold out so fast that some people who don't work everyday haven't seen it. and when people ask about LE lippies that are still out and we forget, think about the other stuff/new launches that are now out that we're focusing on. sometimes customers get the name totally wrong or say "it's a new color" and it's from last year. lol. i had one lady come in and said she was looking for an e/s ut she didn't see it. she's been buying it for years. she then decribed the color and it sounded like sketch. showed it to her and she said no. went through all of the burgundy shades and she said no to all of it. asked my manager and she said it sounded like sketch too. so she was like no, i'll just come back when i check the name. she comes back... what do you know... it's sketch! lol. 

when we give you a blank stare when you ask about something, we might not have heard you right and/or we're trying to think of what product you're talking about. at least that's how it is with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




being a mua is a very stressful job. like risa said, we have so many things to do while we're at work (especially for people that are part-time) just to do for the counter along jugging customers who are indesicive, in a hurry, wanting demos, color matches, trying to find a color e/s or lipstick. you have to feel out customers like crazy and there's so much transfering of energy that it's tiring. all during lunch time or closing or when you're the only one on the floor. 

and PLEASE save your boxes. especially if you shop at macy's. we have a very lenient return policy: 180 days (half a year) with the box or recipt or maybe even the credit card that you purchased it on. we have so many customers that try to return things without any of those things and give us an attitude about not being able to exchange.  then they start going into the "well we shop here all of the time". it's not about that. we as muas are not able to do returns or exchanges without one of those 3, the macy's computers won't let us. so we have to get a macy's manager to override it. and they talk to the manager making it seem like it was our fault that we can't to the return. and don't get me started on people trying to return used USED makeup...


sorry for ranting just trying to give some light on our side. 

but with some tricky customers, there are more customers that are very nice and understanding and you have a great connection with. the tricky ones make me appreciate the good ones even more. and i do try my best to make those difficult ones  more pleasant by being nice and doing what i can do for them.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Generally, yes. Youre never supposed to touch yourself up on the floor. However, if it's slow (meaning NO customers) often times a more seasoned MA will sit down a newbie to show them tips on how to do their own makeup that they can use on customers as well._

 
Hmm, well i'm not complaining about this at all as it didn't affect me (apart from the fact that they did that little scenario of saying something and laughing while looking at me with eachother) and it was just an observation and it WAS dead there apart from me but the SAs doing eachothers makeup have been working there for ages (atleast over a year and half) and they wern't touching eachother up but doing a full makeover and i see this happening ALL the time at my counter. In fact when i went to talk to the manager once about the complaint (she called me to come over) she told me i'll have to wait awhile as she ws getting her makeup done by another SA which i was really surprised about as it was SO busy that time, there was barely any room to walk and the SAs who were serving were so rushed on their feet yet the manager and the SA doing her makeup were not working when they should be and were making me wait (especially when i want to talk about a complaint about the counter!.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and even if they were technically on a break or something they were doing it on a customer stool right in the middle of the product tables and so were in the way of all the customers trying to browse on the counter which is tiny anyway.
Anyway like i said i didn't even know this was an issue but yeh it happens all the time at my counter along with the rest of the stuff, and i have no other counter i can go to, but oh well atleast i have Specktra, if the SAs can't help with advice etc then fine but i just wish they could atleast put effort into finding the thing i want from the shelf (after i've given them the name) so i can actually buy it and walk away with it! If they can't even do that then that's unexcusable.


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 19, 2006)

This reminds me of the time I went into a pro store and asked them to recommend a pretty pigment that was eye safe. They looked at me as if I'd just birthed an alien out of my forehead. "Eyesafe? What's that?" and they looked at me as if I'M the ignorant one. I hated that. It was 2 MAs at a MAC PRO STORE that responded that way. And they made me feel stupid saying, "We've never heard anything about pigments being eye or lip safe" and proceeded to laugh saying, "I wonder if the one I have on now is eyesafe"... but making me feel as if I didn't know what I was talking about. As a MAC Pro Store artist, you should ATLEAST know that.


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_This reminds me of the time I went into a pro store and asked them to recommend a pretty pigment that was eye safe. They looked at me as if I'd just birthed an alien out of my forehead. "Eyesafe? What's that?" and they looked at me as if I'M the ignorant one. I hated that. It was 2 MAs at a MAC PRO STORE that responded that way. And they made me feel stupid saying, "We've never heard anything about pigments being eye or lip safe" and proceeded to laugh saying, "I wonder if the one I have on now is eyesafe"... but making me feel as if I didn't know what I was talking about. As a MAC Pro Store artist, you should ATLEAST know that._

 
omg that is really annoying.


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 19, 2006)

that's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm waiting for an MA to compliment me.. the best validation!

i think people forget that even people working jobs we wish we had, they're still WORKING! and sometimes being a customer service person SUCKS, cause people can be really awful. so yeah :}


----------



## farra712 (Mar 19, 2006)

We have a really crazy lady at the counter nearest me.  One day she will say hi and want to help you and kinda play with colors and the next she will literally say, "Did you need something?"  She is absolutely insane.  But on the days she is nice, she is super nice and is always complimenting me.  Sometimes I just avoid the counter all together if she is there.  It's just too much of a risk!!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 19, 2006)

hee hee that is so cool!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_This reminds me of the time I went into a pro store and asked them to recommend a pretty pigment that was eye safe. They looked at me as if I'd just birthed an alien out of my forehead. "Eyesafe? What's that?" and they looked at me as if I'M the ignorant one. I hated that. It was 2 MAs at a MAC PRO STORE that responded that way. And they made me feel stupid saying, "We've never heard anything about pigments being eye or lip safe" and proceeded to laugh saying, "I wonder if the one I have on now is eyesafe"... but making me feel as if I didn't know what I was talking about. As a MAC Pro Store artist, you should ATLEAST know that._

 

AGAIN, remember, they could have been freelancers or new. AND in all actuality, half the time when things are deemed not eyesafe, MAC does NOT tell us. Even with glimmershimmers or MSF or whatever. There's a little symbol in our update books, but that's it. And most people don't go back over their update books. If the trainers don't tell us, we don't know.


----------



## docmaria (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_And they made me feel stupid saying, "We've never heard anything about pigments being eye or lip safe" and proceeded to laugh saying, "I wonder if the one I have on now is eyesafe"... but making me feel as if I didn't know what I was talking about._

 
There was really no call for them to laugh and joke about it.  However, it doesn't only happen at MAC - it happens EVERYWHERE!!!!  

It seems to be a natural thing to assume that because you work for a company, you must inherently know everything about it and belittle anyone who questions that.


----------



## brandi (Mar 19, 2006)

okay... i know that freelancers and MA's are not going to know everything... my good friend from high school just got hired a couple of months ago as a freelancer and i know more than her.. because of specktra!!hehehe but i love her shes the best!!!! i just dont like it when they look at me like i'm stupid... the MA i asked about the pigments not being eyesafe was def. a perm. worker... and i asked her very nicely about which pigments werent eye safe and which were because sometimes my eyes are stupid and sensitive! and she was like they're all eye safe... and i tried to explain to her how there's a certain paper in the box that has a precaution on it about certain colors... and i told her i forgot what was listed and she kept insisting that there was no such thing... and turned away... didnt bother to look in a box to look at the paper or anything... just gave me this weird look and was like whatever.... sorry i shouldve been more specific earlier... but that time i was mad! but when i asked the other MA she was like oh i dont really know let me ask... and she came back with this answer....some people are just sensitive to the pigmented color in it so it's like a precaution for people to use it on their own risk... i really liked her response better... 

and thanks to sonrisa i now know that it isnt an MA's fault to why they dont know about certain pigments not being eye safe it's the company that is not letting them know more info...

but i have to agree with people there is bad service every where at a certain point of time...

MAC employees have enough probs with people saying oh i dont like this do it over... this is out of my norm... and you change it... i've got to say i would be really annoyed! my friend tells me all about her makeovers... and crazy days!

oh and sonrisa!!! i like how you're really blunt...and i love seeing your fotd's... tell it how it is!!!!! hehehe i'm like that all the time!


----------



## lara (Mar 19, 2006)

You mean MAC employees _aren't_ encylopedic make-up robots and are, in fact, fallible humans?

*Outrageous!*


----------



## Chelly (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_"There's bad customer service in every industry".  Amen!  "When MA's don't know shit..." is a little harsh, don't you think?  It amazes me when I read through threads like this one.  Honestly, if you think you can do a better job than whoever works at your local counter, or if you know more than them...then just apply!_

 

yea i do think i could do a better job than the asshole who was "helping" me and i did apply but guess what- between school and an internship i just dont have enough hours in my days to have a job as well - and again im going to assume you are literate but decided not to READ my post - i was on vaca in MIAMI at a store that carries PRO PRODUCTS.. not at the usual counter or store that i go to


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_You mean MAC employees aren't encylopedic make-up robots and are, in fact, fallible humans?

*Outrageous!*




_

 
no way! i never would have knowN!!


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 20, 2006)

I understand that it may not be a priority to know everything, but I can say this. I work in retail. If I were working in the computer department, customers would expect me to know my product. If I were working for Sony, people would expect me to know Sony... and so on. When selling a product, as a MAC MA, freelance or not, if you are working in that store at the time, you should know how to properly sell a product. Selling a customer a non eyesafe pigment as a new color for them to use on their eyes should be a red flag. I understand we are all human and fallible, yes, but regardless, you should know your product and not expect to be told everything. You can do your own research as well. It's just amazing sometimes that I know more than the MAs at the PRO stores and counters.


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Life In Return* 
_I understand that it may not be a priority to know everything, but I can say this. I work in retail. If I were working in the computer department, customers would expect me to know my product. If I were working for Sony, people would expect me to know Sony... and so on. When selling a product, as a MAC MA, freelance or not, if you are working in that store at the time, you should know how to properly sell a product. Selling a customer a non eyesafe pigment as a new color for them to use on their eyes should be a red flag. I understand we are all human and fallible, yes, but regardless, you should know your product and not expect to be told everything. You can do your own research as well. It's just amazing sometimes that I know more than the MAs at the PRO stores and counters._

 

I agree. However, honestly blame MAC not the individual. The don't train freelancers. You get hired and basically shoved out on the floor.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 20, 2006)

It's pretty rough freelancing for MAC.  I had my official first day on Black Friday & didn't even get a tour of where products were kept.  It really tested my love of makeup at that point.
But really, there's no excuse for MA's-even freelancers-having a bad attitude.  If you don't know what you're talking about, you have got to at least be pleasant...and from there it is your responsibility to get an answer-not only for the customer, but for yourself as well.

Maybe it's just the fact that I'm neurotic & an insane work-aholic (and desperate to impress my store & counter managers enough to get them to offer me a permanent position once I graduate) but the first thing I do when I come in after even a few days off, I run through the new collections, seeing what we have & are sold out of, checking the goals for the day & do other random catch-up things so I'm up to speed with the permanent MAs.  My customers have no clue that I'm just a freelancer.

True, it took about a month until I got to this point (so there is something to be said as far as being new) but I really think it's up to the freelancer to catch themselves up...it just makes life so much easier & makes you look better in front of the managers & the customers.



And they do have freelance update-but it's usually in the middle of the week, starting at like 10am....since most freelancers have other jobs/school we don't go.

Maybe I'm a snot...I definitely understand the workload, but I don't get when certain people (not just MAs, it's in nearly all retail) have terrible attitudes & make it seem like the customers are inconviencing them by asking questions....product knowledge will come, but it's hard to shape a bad attitude.


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 20, 2006)

possibly the worst thing was when i asked if they carried pigments and she asked me "what are pigments"
and yes i understand maybe they were new or just unsure and didn't want to make an answer without knowing but come on...


I have 2 MA's i love going to because they have very similar complexions and know what works and what just won't work and they always make sure i know all the uses of something i'm about to buy such as the simple "this e/s can double as a highlighter and highlighter for your cheek" then there are the others that will suggest a color to me after i told them which colors i'm not looking at getting 

theres always ups and downs anywhere you go, yes its good to know your product but i'm not expecting them to know every bit of information, if you odn't know the name of a e/s color am i gonna get mad? haha no thats the least of my concerns hell i'll help find it lol


----------



## aziajs (Mar 20, 2006)

The MAs do hold part of the responsibility but the other part of it is MAC.  While MAC is so concerned about info getting leaked or pics getting out on the web or whatever the case (which to a point is understandable), they need to be concerned about the front line as well.  More attention should be paid to what is going on out on that floor.  There are plenty of MAs and freelancers who are not properly trained in customer service or on product info and those are things they need to know.  

If a pigment is not recommended for use in the eye area a MA should know that ESPECIALLY since that info is contained on the insert in the box.  If I buy a pigment to use as eyeshadow, ask if it's eyesafe and either a MA doesn't know or tells me that it is when I get it home and read on the insert that it's not I am bringing it back.  Now there is a returned item but that could have been prevented.  If I go into a counter or a store I shouldn't be standing there for 5 or 10 minutes looking for someone to help me without someone at least saying, "someone will be right with you" or "I'm with someone right now.  I'll be with you after I'm done." 

For me the bottom line is that a customer's experience is going to be based heavily on the person who is assisting them - their knowledge, their attitude, their ability to listen, their willingness to be of assistance.  When you encounter someone who doesn't know the product, has a poor attitude, or who doesn't want to be bothered it reflects very poorly on that person and very poorly on MAC.


----------



## calbear (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 
_\And they do have freelance update-but it's usually in the middle of the week, starting at like 10am....since most freelancers have other jobs/school we don't go._

 

That freelance training sounds great, too bad it doesn't happen in every region.  I freelanced for quite some time and never once got any training.


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_The MAs do hold part of the responsibility but the other part of it is MAC......There are plenty of MAs and freelancers who are not properly trained in customer service or on product info and those are things they need to know.  

 If I buy a pigment to use as eyeshadow, ask if it's eyesafe and either a MA doesn't know or tells me that it is when I get it home and read on the insert that it's not I am bringing it back.  Now there is a returned item but that could have been prevented.  If I go into a counter or a store I shouldn't be standing there for 5 or 10 minutes looking for someone to help me without someone at least saying, "someone will be right with you" or "I'm with someone right now.  I'll be with you after I'm done."_

 
I agree with what aziajs has said above...but I would like to elaborate on a couple of points. 

First, MAC makes most every training document available to artists after going to training (and sometimes before we go). However, oftentimes it is up to the management team / product specialist to ensure that the info has been collected and made available to the entire staff.

Second, when the info is made available, each artist is required to know that information. At my counter, the memos (such as pigment usage guidelines, even though we only get pigment a few times a year) are stored ina specific notebook, so they can be easily referenced when necessary. I expect my staff to know what the memos are about and where to find them, but not to memorize the information word for word. That would just be too much for anyone to do during a regular work day.

Third, there should always be a product knowledge manual avaialble at the counter for artists. 

SO...in a perfect world, you should be able to go into any MAC location and ask a question about anything. Usually the MA should be generally familiar with what you are asking, but even if he/she has no idea about what you may be talking about, there are several resources that he/she should offer to check into in order to answer your question. 

Also, I have even resorted to calling my trainer with a question that I could not answer, and then called my customer back when I recevied the proper info from my trainer. 

The only catch to all this is that each MA has to BE RESPONSIBLE for knowing these things. I cannot tell you how many times I have had a staff member ask me a question about something they were just told at a training, or maybe a release date for a collection...my response to them...."Why dont you  go and investigate the question you just asked me, then let me know if you find the answer or not." Because, believe me, the information IS there for them. I make sure it is. But sometimes they get lazy, or just don't have enough of an investment in thier job (I call it opccupational buy-in) to give a crap about knowing the things they need to know in order to do their job. They want to be spoon-fed.

Those artists never wind up sticking around very long. And unfortunately, they can leave a customer with a very bad impression of MAC. 

Being a MAC MA is a HUGE responsibility...Sonrisa gave a very accurate description of life as an MA in her post (being a manager is even MORE intense)...some artists simply do not understand that its not always glamorous and that there is actually WORK and TRAINING involved. 

MAC Artists are the most well-trained well-imformed artists out there. Our training and development teams are THE BEST. But ultimately, it is up to each artist to ensure that they put the training and tools they are given to the most effective use everyday, with EVERY customer. 

I pride myself on being one of the artists that do that...c'mon...test me....I dare ya.  LOL






MMF~


----------



## gte082r (Mar 21, 2006)

I have worked for MAC, and the training is terrible since there is such high employee turnover.  most sales folks have no idea if something is discontinued.  and there is a black cream color base...


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gte082r* 
_I have worked for MAC, and the training is terrible since there is such high employee turnover.  most sales folks have no idea if something is discontinued.  and there is a black cream color base... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe it was terrible in your region. I won't say it's terrible in my region, I adore my trainers, unfortunately I don't see them much. It took me 16 months to get application certified simply because they are spread so thin, they haven't had time to come into my store. I even offered to drive to another location on my day off to do it, but they said no. Anyhow, I strongly disagree with that comment because although the training may be lacking in certain regions, MAC as a whole provided excellent training. As Marshmallow said, it's also up to the product specialists and management within a store to keep the artists updated in terms of providing the information. It's also sometimes corporate MAC. We hadn't received an updated d/c list for almost 8 months at one point. However, at every counter, there should be a section in a binder or whatever where the d/c list is kept and artists should know about it so they can access it. You're right, there *is* a black cream colo base, but it's a PRO item. Even though we have a PRO store in my city, I bet if you asked every employee at my store (we have 18), maybe 4 of us would be able to agree that there is a black ccb and know exactly what we're talking about, not just guessing "hmm, yea I guess there might be at a mac store." Most artists really aren't concerned with what's sold at other locations.


----------



## rocknroll nurse (Mar 22, 2006)

i was finding this a reoccurring problem at the local mac store, so now i just stop by the counters instead or shop online to purchase things some of the counters don't have. in all honesty i can't stand going to the store here, and i know ma's that work at counters that can't stand going there themselves. the employees are young, there because they knew someone that worked there, and don't know shit about makeup in general. working at mac because it's "cool" is one thing, but i personally think you should have some history in makeup or at least talent, but i see none of that in this store. so with that said i can really understand where a lot of your are coming from. i'm a professional in the beauty industry and it pisses me off that i'm suppose to put up a bunch of kids that should know just as much, if not more, about the make up than me, but just don't got it. 

 /end rant


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feebee* 
_Once they are polite and courteous thats all that matters IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I so agree! Even if they don't know everything. 

Most consumers don't expect everyone to know everything about the products being sold, but we sure do like it when if they don't know and take the time to ask someone else or put us in touch with those who would know, then they're doing a great job.

However, if you ask a question and they (as in anyone in say, the retail industry) respond so as to make you feel that you don't have the right to approach them, well, let's face it. The experience is going to stick with you.

But a big thanks to all of those MAs who do try to help and be polite - it's appreciated, honest!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 22, 2006)

MA's are not gods. Most are not addicts like we are. I don't work for mac - but I work in  a store that sells (literally) over 50 lines. Try learning everything about all of those  there's stuff I don;t know for sure


----------



## Plink! (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_I feel very lucky after reading this thread. We only have 2 counters  in Tucson ( both at Dillards stores) and I feel that I get excellent service from both counters. I don't purchase every time I go and everyone is always willing to show me whatever I'm interested in. I try not to go on weekends when they are the busiest. My only complaint is that we don't have a freestanding store where I can purchase pan form shadows. I forgot to mention that the MA's are very knowledgeable also._

 

Good news (if you don't already know!) freestanding MAC store to arrive at La Encantada Tucson before end of 2006! eeek!


----------



## Plink! (Mar 23, 2006)

It's sad to hear some of you have had crappy experiences. 

Be pro-active. Speak to a manager. Let your complaint be heard, not just on a thread. Not knowing the MAC-library of products is one thing, horribly poor customer service is another. 

Simple.


----------



## gte082r (Mar 25, 2006)

SonRisa--

We are in the same region -- SF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have worked at the MAC Pro store and the MAC store at Fillmore.

http://www.nkmakeup.com/portfolio/portfolio.php
http://www.makeupmakeover.com


----------



## gitargirl (Mar 26, 2006)

*SO ANNOYED with bad MAC m/a's*

I've been on a big haul over the last month (thanks, taxman) and went in to pick up some culturebloom stuff last week, and again today.  I saw a girl with similar coloring to mine (if pictures uploads, please reference pale-assed irishness).  I loved her makeup and asked her for some suggestions on pairing options.  

She put cranberry (scary flaming red) and some matte pale white color, with a heavy douse of smolder eye kohl.....and Tranceplant lustreglass, the deep brown color, with TONS of melba blush.  I looked like a bad hedwig impersonator. This is not the first time I've had my decent good looks slaughtered and paraded around the store as "gooooorgeous."  More like gored.  And bored.  Out of my gourd.

Anyone notice that half these girls can't put makeup on anyone but themselves??


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 26, 2006)

awww- sorry to hear that you have had bad luck!

Cranberry is SO not a scary flaming red!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm about as pale as pale gets.. I pretty much glow in the dark! I LOVE Cranberry- its all in how you use it!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 26, 2006)

Cranberry can definately be hot! it just takes practice. If you really like it, I'd suggest pairing it with Bronze, Slip Pink, Coppering, All That Glitters, Humid, or anything really. (Of course not all those together!) Sorry for the bad expierience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only problem I've ever had is a MA picking out an awful foundation that didnt match at ALL. Better luck next time i guess!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitargirl* 
_I've been on a big haul over the last month (thanks, taxman) and went in to pick up some culturebloom stuff last week, and again today.  I saw a girl with similar coloring to mine (if pictures uploads, please reference pale-assed irishness).  I loved her makeup and asked her for some suggestions on pairing options.  

Anyone notice that half these girls can't put makeup on anyone but themselves??_

 
I merged your thread with an existing thread on exactly the same...concern.


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 26, 2006)

i absolutely love cranberry in the crease, paired with a wash of a neutral beige shadow ( i usually use stila kitten, but i think shroom or naked lunch would work well for this too, or maybe even a slightly darker color like woodwinked or all that glitters)- it's great! and i'm super-pale, so i just blend well- it's one of my favorite e/s combos


----------



## aziajs (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitargirl* 
_I've been on a big haul over the last month (thanks, taxman) and went in to pick up some culturebloom stuff last week, and again today.  I saw a girl with similar coloring to mine (if pictures uploads, please reference pale-assed irishness).  I loved her makeup and asked her for some suggestions on pairing options.  

She put cranberry (scary flaming red) and some matte pale white color, with a heavy douse of smolder eye kohl.....and Tranceplant lustreglass, the deep brown color, with TONS of melba blush.  I looked like a bad hedwig impersonator. This is not the first time I've had my decent good looks slaughtered and paraded around the store as "gooooorgeous."  More like gored.  And bored.  Out of my gourd.

Anyone notice that half these girls can't put makeup on anyone but themselves??_

 
I have noticed that with MAs in general.  It's not MAC.  I have had similar experiences with other lines as well.  Their makeup will be flawless but when they do you, not so flawless.  I think it's harder to put makeup on other people.  I have done my mom's makeup and a friend's and I wasn't happy with it.  They didn't mind so much but I wanted to make them up as I would myself but it didn't work out.


----------



## fishchick72 (Mar 27, 2006)

this kept happening to me last night at the MAC store, but at least the MA apologized & told me she was new to MAC & didn't know all the colors & products yet, & she did go ask MAs who did know & I did get the answers I wanted.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 29, 2006)

I've stopped going to my counter now..I'm actually scared and too self concious to go anymore and i've got no other MAC i can go to (and i don't do online shopping and i need to test stuff on myself before i buy anyway) so i've decided i'm going to just build up lists of what i would like and hopefully just go in rarely and do big hauls in one go rather than go in regularly to buy when i feel i want something. 
Honestly i could deal with the lack of basic knowledge and unwillingness to help, but when i'm getting looks and comments continuously and made to feel uncomfortable i draw the line. If that's how i get treated i wonder how all the rest of you would get treated there, as i buy very very little MAC and visit MAC very little compared to most Specktra members.


----------



## shopgirl151 (Mar 30, 2006)

You know, I feel pretty damn lucky. I have had one bad experience at the MAC counter here, and it's only because the MA is just simply a bitch and hates working with the public.

But, I refuse to deal with her, and have told her that before, so it's not such a problem. She doesn't want to deal with me any more than I want to deal with her. (She is well aware that I am the girl who wrote to the store manager in regards to the shitty customer service this girl provides, and her usual insistence that people "leave her alone".)

The worst experience I probably had with an uninformed MA was at the Laura Mercier counter. The girl there, who admitted she had worked for the line for over a year, got loud and belligerent and basically called me an idiot for asking for the Black Violet eye kohl. She first told me I had the wrong line, and how much she hates it when people waste her time. When I told her I knew LM made such a product, she told me I was soooooooo uninformed, and she was going to prove it to me. She raised her voice and was flapping her hands all around in a bad imitation of a bird, I guess to somehow add credence to her "point".

She went over to a register, pulled up Nordstrom's website, found the LM section, and yup, plain as day, Black Violet eye kohl was available for purchase. 

She then tried to tell me that in the 15 months she'd worked there, no one had ever come in and asked for that product, even though there was a tester in the jar, maybe about an inch and a half long or so, and nicely sharpened. Plus she had to go in the back and look for the new shipment, because there weren't any at the counter.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitargirl* 
_I've been on a big haul over the last month (thanks, taxman) and went in to pick up some culturebloom stuff last week, and again today.  I saw a girl with similar coloring to mine (if pictures uploads, please reference pale-assed irishness).  I loved her makeup and asked her for some suggestions on pairing options.  

She put cranberry (scary flaming red) and some matte pale white color, with a heavy douse of smolder eye kohl.....and Tranceplant lustreglass, the deep brown color, with TONS of melba blush.  I looked like a bad hedwig impersonator. This is not the first time I've had my decent good looks slaughtered and paraded around the store as "gooooorgeous."  More like gored.  And bored.  Out of my gourd.

Anyone notice that half these girls can't put makeup on anyone but themselves??_

 

You know what's funny...I personally think that I do better makeup on other people than on myself...I can bang out a perfect smoky eye in 10 minutes flat (liner, mascara, lashes and the whole nine yards), yet it takes me an hour to do it on myself...


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_MA's are not gods. Most are not addicts like we are. I don't work for mac - but I work in  a store that sells (literally) over 50 lines. Try learning everything about all of those  there's stuff I don;t know for sure_

 
Totally agree...especially if you work at a Nordstrom.  You can cross-sell between all the lines, and knowing about all of them helps your sales like you have no idea...plus, you become much more knowledgable about cosmetics and the beauty industry in general...


----------



## Lalli (Aug 23, 2006)

*MA Rudeness*

Me and my sister went shopping today and as usual I had to pop into MAC. so my sister says she wants a foundation the MA puts the face and body foundation on her she likes the shade so along with my thing i buy it. as soon as we leave we're busy shopping and my sis notices a tingly feeling and her face kinda went blotchy so we went back and I said to her looks like shes allergic to it can we return/exchange it please.

The MA who served us was on a break and this othe one was there, she turned around and says to me "i cant allow you to return it, you only went half an hour ago and its a liquid foundation and if i take it i cant resell it, why do you wana return it you tried it and liked it" in a really rude and obnoxious tone! i was like err ive never had problems before, i went over to the selfridges concession and the manager there said theres no reason why she couldnt have taken it back, 

so i rang customer services and complained the lady told me she shouldnt have said that, you can return things and she cannot re-sell them again that is against their policy. so shes going to send me a replacement foundation of my choice instead. i was fuming. the MA was damn right rude and spoke to me as if i was a piece of crap, i thought to myself darling iron your clothes and put on a decent face before telling me wot to do! she totally ruined my experience! She served me last time after ignoring me and serving two ladies who came in after me! arghhhhh i feel so angry

sorry i had to rant! I cant stand snotty workers in any store it really rattles my cage, and its not like i bought one thing that shes moaning i spent £150 today and im always there once or twice a month! arghh sorry!

anyone have similar experiences


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 23, 2006)

i would have just been like, "that's really none of your business, but as i just said, she is allergic to it, so why don't you just go ahead and return it. if that's a problem, i'm sure your manager can give me a second opinion"
she sounded like a bitch who didn't want the return to hurt the sale...


----------



## ceelovejay (Aug 23, 2006)

I would've confronted her right then and there.  I'm real short when it comes to being treated like that.

First I'd let her know that I was offended and that she was being rude and then asked for a manager. Then if the manager wasn't there, I would've gotten the name of the manager and what time he or she would be there in the day and let the MA know that I was going to send in a complaint about her.  lol

I don't like to hear things like this happening. You have to make them aware that you won't tolerate that type of treatment and usually they'll straighten up.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 23, 2006)

At the MAC counter they are usually nice to me but the one closest to me there's 2 workers that ignore me and are kind of rude. I try and avoid them but it's not like I go there and touch everything and ask them to do 6739467 things and not buy anything I ALWAYS buy stuff so I know how you feel. I wouldn't go back there I'd just go to another location to buy MAC.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2006)

I have been known to get things done at almost every makeup counter I've ever frequented. It takes a long time for me to get angry but when I do you can almost guarentee that the person will be put in their place. 

What I would've done (and actually something similar to this happened to me once), I began telling her MACs policy and how amazing it was to me that I, a customer would know more about the policy she works for than she does, and then I continued to go on about how I knew MAC is one of the most sanitary makeup lines and to resell would be in clear violation of their policy. Then I demanded to talk to talk to the MGR. She claimed she was and I said, " Good now you wont mind to let me use your phone to call customer service now will you?"It's amazing how quickly I got my money after that.


----------



## Pure Vanity (Aug 23, 2006)

Argh how annoying sorry you had to go through that hun.
My nearest mac stand is in selfridges and i'm always left waiting for ages to be served. There was this woman and two MA's were faffing about over her and she didn't even buy anything it's annoying when you have money to spend and you get treated like an idiot.
 Thank god for the uk site


----------



## Lalli (Aug 23, 2006)

^^exactly! when i go in i more or less know what i want and have my money and list of items ready! i dnt even faff about i just wana get my stuff and go. i was too tired to cause a scene hence i just said ok u knw what let see what happens when i make a complaint. some of these ma's ive been served by think customers are stupid and dont know wot they're talking about its like they're air heads and shouldnt be there, why cant they just smile and act like they wana be there if they dont move on and let nicer people do your job,

i phoned up another store in the wolverhampton and the girl was so nice and even rang around to find a shimpagne for me and found it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats what i call customer services!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 23, 2006)

UGH! that is so unbelievable! I mean what does she expect your sister to do? To keep using that foundation and irritate her skin? That's just ridiculous. File a complaint immediately because that kind of "customer service" is intolerable**! Grrr


----------



## Lalli (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_UGH! that is so unbelievable! I mean what does she expect your sister to do? To keep using that foundation and irritate her skin? That's just ridiculous. File a complaint immediately because that kind of "customer service" is untolerable! Grrr_

 
I have already done so! I was hoping to get my make up done for my leavers do from there now im having second thoughts if they act like that when you buy stuff can you imagine wot they're like when you have ya mu done


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 23, 2006)

Was this at the freestanding store on cannon street or harvey nics?
Do you know the name of the girl who served you?

I'm just curious cause I've had some bad experiences too.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 23, 2006)

It is M·A·C written company policy to accept returns at all of its locations, without question, whether they are counters or freestanding stores.  This seriously breaches company policy.

Furthermore, there is a specific company procedure which deals with allergic reactions that the MA has failed to follow in this case.

I suggest that you put a complaint in writing to head office customer services and copy it to the manager at the outlet you had problems with.  Sushi_Flower has had similar problems in the past and they were resolved.  Take a look at the thread Was in tears at Mac today due to Mac SA..


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 30, 2006)

*very nasty mac counter MA*

i went to my local macy's mac counter and some girl there (must be new cause i never saw her before) was so rude!! i really want to complain but dont know who to comlpain to (macy's manager or mac manager there or just the mac customer service #?) anyway i went friday after work to look at and buy the new lip varnish and they only had 3 on the display (of course not the ones i wanted), so i asked her if she has the rest and she with her back most of the way turned to me says NO!! then i ask nicely if she knew when the rest were comming in or the next shipment. then she turns fully around with this look on her face like im annoying her says I DONT KNOW and gives me the evil eye and walks away. not even being nice or asking if i needed help with anything else. that was so rude and if i did that at my job, my boss would fire me. where do they get these people from and how do they get hired with bad attitudes like that??


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 30, 2006)

sorry this happend to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. this person sounds like a bitch. Why notcomplain to the direct manager?. I'm very shure they don't pick the lil bitches at mac. Some people kind of tend to act like that for no reason. I'm very shure that she was such a sweet doll when she aplied for the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe you can complain with customer service though.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 30, 2006)

I would tell the manager cause thats not right. To spite the fact that your definatly pay her salary thats so disrespectful you dont deserve that. If you can dont patronize that counter again. Tell the macys manager beacuse they have a good system in place to handle customer service problems.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 30, 2006)

I had a similar experience at a Macy's and since I wasn't from the area I was visiting I went straight to the mac website and wrote an email to the customer service and was sent a reply within 48hrs.  Then I heard from the VP (or something like that) with a very apologetic and thorough response.  I also got a little gift.  
Sorry about your experience.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 30, 2006)

complaint at the counter, go to the manager or the mac counter. If that doesn't work, go online, and complaint there.


----------



## mspiggy (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.
We get lots of such MAs here in Singapore. Either they totally ignore you, keep telling you wrong infos or they serve you like you owe them a living.


----------



## toxik (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspiggy* 

 
_Sorry to hear that.
We get lots of such MAs here in Singapore. Either they totally ignore you, keep telling you wrong infos or they serve you like you owe them a living._

 
oh my! who! i wonder! im from singapore too, haha.


----------



## mspiggy (Sep 30, 2006)

toxik: I experience alot of those "ignoring MAs" at tangs. I didn't take notice of their names. Sometimes I can just stand there for 20mins and no one bother to come up to me (Note: Alot of free MAs and no customers).


----------



## toxik (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspiggy* 

 
_toxik: I experience alot of those "ignoring MAs" at tangs. I didn't take notice of their names. Sometimes I can just stand there for 20mins and no one bother to come up to me (Note: Alot of free MAs and no customers)._

 
oh that is why i never go tangs! the MAs are MAC have been pretty rude recently. i havent been really happy going to mac now adays. how saddening.


----------



## mspiggy (Sep 30, 2006)

I never seem to be able to get help from most of the MAC MAs.
So I'll just go in, ask for the item, pay and get out of the place.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, if three people from Singapore have all had the same bad experiences at Tangs it sounds to me as if you need to complain to M·A·C directly about it - all of you.  That way you can be sure that they will take notice and act.

If you don't complain, why should anything ever get better?


----------



## shazcious (Sep 30, 2006)

I experience alot of those "ignoring MAs" at tangs. I didn't take notice of their names. Sometimes I can just stand there for 20mins and no one bother to come up to me (Note: Alot of free MAs and no customers).

*I AGREE!* Sometimes they give me bitchy stares and look at me in a "are you sure you have money to buy m.a.c?". pfft. I love DFS @ Royal scotts MAs.SUPER FRIENDLY!!


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 30, 2006)

i think a lot of times people THINK we are ignoring them, but i know at my counter we are NOT. we are required to say hello and acknowledge everyone no matter what we are doing, but sometimes thats like an automatic alert to people and they think they can just start going on and on about what they need etc etc and sometimes we ARE infact helping someone else so we have to kindly tell them some one else will be with them shortly to help them. AND THEY STILL GET MAD when we do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





are you SURE she wasnt helping anyone else or doing a demo?? i mean either way she shouldnt have been so short. she sould have let you know another MA would be with you to help you shortly... but most of the time people walk away like that because they are grabbing testers and things they need for another customer. 

i mean we STILL get customers who complain about the wait and who can help them even when CLEARLY we are all with someone. theres not much we can do... i know some counters/stores are lame and have lame workers who are rude. its just unfortunate because i cant imagine any of our workers being like that


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 30, 2006)

are you SURE she wasnt helping anyone else or doing a demo?? i mean either way she shouldnt have been so short. she sould have let you know another MA would be with you to help you shortly... LA_KNEE


no, acutally it was empty. the other MA was with someone doing a demo or makeover, and the nasty MA was just standing by the counter tidying up a little. i went over to the counter with the display of the new lip varnishes and noticed only 3 in there and thats when i come by her and asked about if they had the other colors. and thats when she turned most of her back towards me and said NO real snotty like


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2006)

You should complain to all three: MAC counter manager, Macy's Manager and MAC online.


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 30, 2006)

ya its probably best to complain to the counter manager. the macy's managers have little to do with the counter really...


----------



## tricky (Sep 30, 2006)

i am so sorry that happened to you that really sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like MAC Whore said, you should complain to all parties involved.


----------



## little teaser (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_i think a lot of times people THINK we are ignoring them, but i know at my counter we are NOT. we are required to say hello and acknowledge everyone no matter what we are doing, but sometimes thats like an automatic alert to people and they think they can just start going on and on about what they need etc etc and sometimes we ARE infact helping someone else so we have to kindly tell them some one else will be with them shortly to help them. AND THEY STILL GET MAD when we do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are you SURE she wasnt helping anyone else or doing a demo?? i mean either way she shouldnt have been so short. she sould have let you know another MA would be with you to help you shortly... but most of the time people walk away like that because they are grabbing testers and things they need for another customer. 

i mean we STILL get customers who complain about the wait and who can help them even when CLEARLY we are all with someone. theres not much we can do... i know some counters/stores are lame and have lame workers who are rude. its just unfortunate because i cant imagine any of our workers being like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
PLEASE!!!!! dont try to justify a rude bitch i have walk in to mac plenty and the ma was busy and polietly say i will be with you in a minute please look around or tell me some one will be with me soon there is plenty you can do if ur busy you can acknowledge some one with a smile and nicely tell them you will help when your done with ur customer we arent DUMB some people are so easy to read anyone can spot a bitch as im sure customers can also be just as rude or impatient it works both ways im sure if this girl felt like the lady was rude she probley was why are you asking if the ma was doing a demo thats not the point the point is she was RUDE.........   A19BUTTERFLY you should complain to mac


----------



## thedivaa (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspiggy* 

 
_I never seem to be able to get help from most of the MAC MAs.
So I'll just go in, ask for the item, pay and get out of the place._

 
Do you know, tangs MAC has the highest no. of sales in Singapore, and that's why the MAs are so arrogant. IMO we shoull boycott that store! Afterall, Singapore is so small and most of the MAC counters are in town ie. walking distance from each other. I hardly have bad experiences at MAC, mostly because I don't bother about tangs.


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_PLEASE!!!!! dont try to justify a rude bitch i have walk in to mac plenty and the ma was busy and polietly say i will be with you in a minute please look around or tell me some one will be with me soon there is plenty you can do if ur busy you can acknowledge some one with a smile and nicely tell them you will help when your done with ur customer we arent DUMB some people are so easy to read anyone can spot a bitch as im sure customers can also be just as rude or impatient it works both ways im sure if this girl felt like the lady was rude she probley was why are you asking if the ma was doing a demo thats not the point the point is she was RUDE.........   A19BUTTERFLY you should complain to mac_

 

HEY until you know whats it like to work for MAC dont judge me on how i respond. i clearly told her that it doesnt excuse her rudeness or her attitude if infact she gave it. all i am saying is customers tend to jump to conclusions quickly before they know the situation. YES the MA should have let her know someone would help her shortly or she should have helped her herself since she wasnt busy apparently, but like i said customers tend to quickly jump to the conclusion that no one WANTS to help them. like i said since i work at such an awesome counter i myself cant relate to that kind of work environment. but when im busy with another customer ive had customers try to get help from me too and i try my best to be nice and tell them someone else will be with them shortly. they still get mad. and some STILL complain or want to talk to a manager... its hard to satisfy all customers cuz everyone is different and behaves different in retail environment. mac is a crazy counter. the busiest by far at my location and it can get pretty hectic when people are asking you questions everywhere you are... i feel bad but i cant be everywhere. people have to be patient

like i said, she should definately file a complaint to the manager since she did infact answer my question in regards to whether or not she might have been helping someone else. 

i wish people were this adamant when they think an MA is awesome and they insisted on going to management to PRAISE. but everyone is so quick to complain instead. in ANY business actually. im at least proud to say a few people have asked for my manager to praise my assistance and attitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it feels so good when you are acknowledged.

k im babbling now but ya... moving along...


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 30, 2006)

if this was a macy's counter, let them know online:

www.macys.com/tellus

I'm an ex-Macy's employee and we're supposed to press this website with each sale (yeah, right) and it should be written on the bottom of each receipt. They do listen (I gave it to a girl in chatter and they listened).


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_if this was a macy's counter, let them know online:

www.macys.com/tellus

I'm an ex-Macy's employee and we're supposed to press this website with each sale (yeah, right) and it should be written on the bottom of each receipt. They do listen (I gave it to a girl in chatter and they listened)._

 
ya but what ends up happening is the macys manager just turns it over to our counter manager anyway since macys has little to do with MAC. i think its best to go straight to our mac counter manager(s) cuz then they deal with it directly with the MA and they tell our regional managers. i think it can be a write up?


----------



## onnachan (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_HEY until you know whats it like to work for MAC dont judge me on how i respond. i clearly told her that it doesnt excuse her rudeness or her attitude if infact she gave it. all i am saying is customers tend to jump to conclusions quickly before they know the situation. YES the MA should have let her know someone would help her shortly or she should have helped her herself since she wasnt busy apparently, but like i said customers tend to quickly jump to the conclusion that no one WANTS to help them. like i said since i work at such an awesome counter i myself cant relate to that kind of work environment. but when im busy with another customer ive had customers try to get help from me too and i try my best to be nice and tell them someone else will be with them shortly. they still get mad. and some STILL complain or want to talk to a manager... its hard to satisfy all customers cuz everyone is different and behaves different in retail environment. mac is a crazy counter. the busiest by far at my location and it can get pretty hectic when people are asking you questions everywhere you are... i feel bad but i cant be everywhere. people have to be patient

like i said, she should definately file a complaint to the manager since she did infact answer my question in regards to whether or not she might have been helping someone else. 

i wish people were this adamant when they think an MA is awesome and they insisted on going to management to PRAISE. but everyone is so quick to complain instead. in ANY business actually. im at least proud to say a few people have asked for my manager to praise my assistance and attitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it feels so good when you are acknowledged.

k im babbling now but ya... moving along..._

 
yes, yes, some MA's can be total snots, but it's like that anywhere you go. some people are nice and some people aren't. and i agree to complain if you've received bad service. i wouldn't want someone like that as a coworker or even a MAC representative.... but
la knee - I totally agree with you!! being a MAC MA can be brutal at times! i started a thread called "bad customers!" in the industry discussion forum - you should totally check it out!!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 1, 2006)

Here is what I would do. 
I would 1) Complain to the counter mgr 2) Complain to MAC themselves then 3) Complain to MACY's. 

LahKnee brings up some excellent points but the problem was the attitude. If she was busy then it is one thing, when I worked at home depot there were times when I was short with people (but then again I also had a huge line from my register to the back of the store. WHY people dont go to other lines is beyond me!) But it was evident and when people complained my mgr would just tell them look, you arent the only person she is helping. Get over it. 

But if there was no one else there then there is no excuse.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Char1986 (Oct 1, 2006)

Urghh, I know how you feel!!  The MAs at the Macy's counter near me are always too busy putting on their OWN makeup to greet me!  Last time I went, there were 3 MAs working.  One guy was was busy doing makeup on a customer, and the other two girls were attached to the mirrors caking on makeup.  And I mean REALLY caking on.  I browsed around the counter for a solid 15 minutes before one of them finally decided to saunter over and ask me what I needed help with.

The MAC store is farther away from me but the MAs are somewhat better.  There's one guy who's pretty cool, and today it looked like they had 2 or 3 new people there, and I was listening to one of them with a customer and she seemed REALLY nice and helpful.  Yay for cool MAs!


----------



## TheMinx (Oct 1, 2006)

a914butterfly - You should definitely complain, her behaviour was totally unacceptable. 

I'm from Singapore and I detest Mac at Tangs with a passion. Rude, bitchy, ignorant SAs - ugh! Unfortunately I've been forced to be a customer of theirs for almost 10 years because it was the only Mac counter we had back then. Thank god there are other counters now. I go to the Isetan Scotts counter now where the SA are a bit better (mind you, it was only after they realized how much I bought that they started being nice to me)


----------



## thedivaa (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheMinx* 

 
_a914butterfly - You should definitely complain, her behaviour was totally unacceptable. 

I'm from Singapore and I detest Mac at Tangs with a passion. Rude, bitchy, ignorant SAs - ugh! Unfortunately I've been forced to be a customer of theirs for almost 10 years because it was the only Mac counter we had back then. Thank god there are other counters now. I go to the Isetan Scotts counter now where the SA are a bit better (mind you, it was only after they realized how much I bought that they started being nice to me)_

 
It's true that many of the Singapore MAs are pretty rude, but I feel that the same goes for the customers. The nicest MAs usually have a hard time dealing with unreasonable customers, who oftentimes cannot afford/ do not want to pay but still want a full face makeover.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 1, 2006)

I still think you should complain to all three.   

Some managers are just ineffective.  The manager may not do anything if you just talk to him/her.  As a former MAC MA, I speak from experience.  I've seen complaints get disregarded by my manager.  That is why you should talk to the Macy's and MAC HQ.     

If a complaint is lodged with Macy's, sure they may just forward it to the manager, but it is just another prompt for action.  Some people (managers) unfortunately need that.  

MAC HQ will send the complaint to the RMO (the counter manager's boss) for resolution. 

New subject: 
On a general customer service note, not directed at the above Macy's encounter.....

As far as MAs and customers;  As an MA, it is very easy to say, "Hi there, I am with so-and-so and I or someone else will be with you shortly".  That lets the client know that they are acknowleged, but also that there is also a wait.  Sure the counters get crazy and it is hard to keep track of who is next.  It is as easy as asking, "who is next?"  That way it involves all the customers waiting and they can work it out amongst themselves.   Just communicating nicely and concisely to the customer eliminates a lot of confusion.  

On the other side of the coin, there are clients who just don't want to wait.  I let them know what the wait is and that is all you can do.  Be friendly, but matter-of-fact about it and if they don't like it....well, you can't please everyone.  

I also noticed that a some clients seem to want to be victims.  I would ask who was next, they didn't say anything, and I moved on to help someone else.  Then, when I got to them, they had an attitude because I skipped over them.  Again, I just tried to speak logically with them and if they had an issue with me, I would ask if working with another MA would make them happier and grab someone else.  

Some clients are just straight-up awful.  No other way to put it.  So the MA has a bad experience, and dumps their attitude about the previous client on their next client.  Its unfortunate, but it happens.  No MA deserves to be treated poorly, but neither does the client.  After a few encounters with nasty clients, I learned not to take it personally.  If it was bad enough, I would step off the sales floor, take a breather, ditch the crappy feelings and get back to work.  My mantra during those types of encounters..."It's just makeup".

All customer service issues have a resolution.  That is why I think there is no excuse for an MA to be rude.  It is just a matter of speaking to the client in a friendly, informative manner and multi-tasking when possible. I always knew that if I did that most clients would be happy.  Sure some won't, but at least I gave it an honest effort.    

I get really irritated when I see MAs being rude to clients for no reason.  In my MA experience, the MAs who were really arrogant and rude to clients were just little, petty people to begin with who had no business being in a customer service related business. Rude MAs should be reprimanded or fired if it is a pattern.


----------



## llucidity (Oct 1, 2006)

Butting in, the experience at Tangs is really disappointing. I only go there because of my fave MA. Now that she's leaving, I don't even feel like buying anything. Very rare!  Honestly, I don't know who we should air our grievances to cuz from what I observed, the counter manager seemed like the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I really do like the more experienced MAs at other counters. So I guess it could be due to that almost all the new hires are sent to station at Tangs.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_HEY until you know whats it like to work for MAC dont judge me on how i respond. i clearly told her that it doesnt excuse her rudeness or her attitude if infact she gave it. all i am saying is customers tend to jump to conclusions quickly before they know the situation. YES the MA should have let her know someone would help her shortly or she should have helped her herself since she wasnt busy apparently, but like i said customers tend to quickly jump to the conclusion that no one WANTS to help them. like i said since i work at such an awesome counter i myself cant relate to that kind of work environment. but when im busy with another customer ive had customers try to get help from me too and i try my best to be nice and tell them someone else will be with them shortly. they still get mad. and some STILL complain or want to talk to a manager... its hard to satisfy all customers cuz everyone is different and behaves different in retail environment. mac is a crazy counter. the busiest by far at my location and it can get pretty hectic when people are asking you questions everywhere you are... i feel bad but i cant be everywhere. people have to be patient

like i said, she should definately file a complaint to the manager since she did infact answer my question in regards to whether or not she might have been helping someone else. 

i wish people were this adamant when they think an MA is awesome and they insisted on going to management to PRAISE. but everyone is so quick to complain instead. in ANY business actually. im at least proud to say a few people have asked for my manager to praise my assistance and attitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it feels so good when you are acknowledged.

k im babbling now but ya... moving along..._

 
im not judgeing you why are you on the defensive all i said is if she felt like the lady was rude she probely was you dont think it's rude to ansewer some one with your back turn tiddy up is more important and im not saying anyones job is easy dealing with the public im a cosmetologist so i know how clients can be my job is just as brutal if not more than working for mac and i personely have not had problems at both mac counters i shop at the people are nice and helpful even when there busy i dont need them to hold my hand when im chooseing my products only time i need there help if i need foundation and need to be color match other than that i like being left alone while i shop when im done i tell them everything i want pay and leave and i have two ma i love one at each store and yes i have called mac to tell them how great they are but if one was every rude i wouldnt have a problem complaing either!! and when i say dont justify her rudeness if she wasnt being attack by the customer and in this case were talking about not any other i dont think the customer was theres no excuse busy or not this exsperience with this thread has nothing to do with your brutal job..lol


----------



## onnachan (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I get really irritated when I see MAs being rude to clients for no reason._

 
Thanks for such good insight /explaination into some of the different hard-to-deal-with customer types out there. 
What you wrote was very true. Theyre are so many different types of people and customers and sometimes the cutomer service 1 needs wont work for another customer. and some cutomers will never be happy or nice, no matter how hard one works to please them. but 
maybe at the end of the day everyone needs to relax a bit and remember "it's just makeup".


----------



## toxik (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheMinx* 

 
_a914butterfly - You should definitely complain, her behaviour was totally unacceptable. 

I'm from Singapore and I detest Mac at Tangs with a passion. Rude, bitchy, ignorant SAs - ugh! Unfortunately I've been forced to be a customer of theirs for almost 10 years because it was the only Mac counter we had back then. Thank god there are other counters now. I go to the Isetan Scotts counter now where the SA are a bit better (mind you, it was only after they realized how much I bought that they started being nice to me)_

 
i no longer find the interest to visit mac counters with all the MAs like these around. anyway, a914butterfly : *hug hug*


----------



## lah_knee (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_im not judgeing you why are you on the defensive all i said is if she felt like the lady was rude she probely was you dont think it's rude to ansewer some one with your back turn tiddy up is more important and im not saying anyones job is easy dealing with the public im a cosmetologist so i know how clients can be my job is just as brutal if not more than working for mac and i personely have not had problems at both mac counters i shop at the people are nice and helpful even when there busy i dont need them to hold my hand when im chooseing my products only time i need there help if i need foundation and need to be color match other than that i like being left alone while i shop when im done i tell them everything i want pay and leave and i have two ma i love one at each store and yes i have called mac to tell them how great they are but if one was every rude i wouldnt have a problem complaing either!! and when i say dont justify her rudeness if she wasnt being attack by the customer and in this case were talking about not any other i dont think the customer was theres no excuse busy or not this exsperience with this thread has nothing to do with your brutal job..lol_

 

k but first of all she didnt specify that the ma was tidying up instead of helping her.... she only specified that AFTER i asked her if the ma might have been helping another customer or doing a demo. which indeed justifies my question being asked; it does not justify the behavior of the MA which i clearly stated. im going to get defensive you TELL me not to do something in a public thread. "dont justify the workers behavior"  something i wasnt doing to begin with. 

and i merely pointed out what we go through so that customers realize its not always what they think. i agree with MAC whore that some customers like to victimize themselves! and just because YOU like to shop that way doesnt mean everyone is that understanding. i like to shop that way too. im not needy at all. but SO many customers are and thats okay. we just cant help that all at one time when theres a whole buttload of people surrounding the counter and you dont even know how long some people have been waiting!!!

which brings me to another subject! some customers want help when others were clearly waiting longer... if i even ask if they have been helped, this will tick off the other customers who have been waiting but i wasnt there to see who was there first. ive actually had customers get into with EACH OTHER. and ive had another accuse me of skipping over her. when its busy at ANY type of business, its hard to keep up. we are only human. anyway at our counter we are required to greet EVERYONE no matter what we are doing. and we do a pretty damn good job doing it


----------



## little teaser (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_k but first of all she didnt specify that the ma was tidying up instead of helping her.... she only specified that AFTER i asked her if the ma might have been helping another customer or doing a demo. which indeed justifies my question being asked; it does not justify the behavior of the MA which i clearly stated. im going to get defensive you TELL me not to do something in a public thread. "dont justify the workers behavior" something i wasnt doing to begin with. 

and i merely pointed out what we go through so that customers realize its not always what they think. i agree with MAC whore that some customers like to victimize themselves! and just because YOU like to shop that way doesnt mean everyone is that understanding. i like to shop that way too. im not needy at all. but SO many customers are and thats okay. we just cant help that all at one time when theres a whole buttload of people surrounding the counter and you dont even know how long some people have been waiting!!!

which brings me to another subject! some customers want help when others were clearly waiting longer... if i even ask if they have been helped, this will tick off the other customers who have been waiting but i wasnt there to see who was there first. ive actually had customers get into with EACH OTHER. and ive had another accuse me of skipping over her. when its busy at ANY type of business, its hard to keep up. we are only human. anyway at our counter we are required to greet EVERYONE no matter what we are doing. and we do a pretty damn good job doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 i get your point but the things you are saying belong in that thread about bad customers this one is about her running into a rude ma and im trying to show her some love and the only reason i may not need as much help as the others as i know the prouducts newbies dont and need xtra attention so please dont take it soooo personel ok no one is saying your a bad ma i think your takeing this so personel is like you stated above some one accused you of things and maybe your customer was an impatient rude lady but not everyones like that like not all ma arent so please dont take it personel ok


----------



## user79 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

I had a thought on the train home from work today, if I should send a complaint letter to MAC. I feel weird about this so want to get your opinions...

OK, I live in Switzerland, and the only counter available close to me is a counter in Bern that's inside a department store. There are only a few MAC locations in Switzerland (no free standing stores), this is the only one in Bern, the other ones are all in different cities further away.

Basically, this MAC counter is the WORST one I have _everseen. I have been to many MAC stores and counters in Montreal, Vancouver, London, and Paris. They all vary in the quality of service, but honestly, this one is deplorable.

To give you an idea...the counter is almost never restocked. There are only 2 of those eyeshadow display holders, and both of them are nearly amost half empty. On any given time that I go there, it's with the intent to buy something, but they almost never have the products I want, and this is the perm. collection I'm talking about. There is only 1 blush display and it is also usually about half or a third empty. The lipstick displays as well, are often empty, and the colours are disorganized and not arranged by colour palette. Basically, they just don't get stocked, for months! I have been on a "waiting list" to be notified when Expensive Pink e/s is getting restocked, and it's been well over a month. I mean, this is the permanent collection, which they don't even get all of.

Another thing, their displays look soooo bad. Many of their eyeshadows are dirty and crusty and need to be sanitized, many of the lipsticks are squashed and half melting. The blushcremes are full of gunk. Basically, the products look unappetizing and unhygenic. They will clean the lipstick off for you if you want to try it, but even the displays look gross. Coupled with the fact that their displays are half empty, this counter is just really turning me off MAC!

I know what a good MAC counter or a store should look like. It's probably not entirely the fault of the girls working the counters, like the restocking issue is probably poorly handled by their head offices, but seriously....it's just really pathetic! How can you sell makeup when your shelves are half empty, you don't even have all of the perm. collection available, and all the stuff you do have looks nasty?

Now, do I have any right as a customer to write a letter of complaint? I mean, this isn't directly affecting me, but I want to buy their products but I can't, because they are not getting restocked, and tbh, their counter looks so sloppy it just turns me off! It didn't always used to be this way at that counter, so I'm thinking someone is just not doing his or her job! And if I was a manager in a head office somewhere, I would want to know about this. Would it be overbaring and completely out of place? It's almost a matter of pride, that a company I love is presenting itself in such a bad light!

Often the staff is just standing around chatting. They do help if I ask for it, but I usually feel kind of uncomfortable there, like I'm a nuisance or something. The customer service is ok, it could be a lot better. One of the girls is really snobbish towards me, and I have no clue why.

Anyway, should I write a complaint letter or should I just butt out and MMOB?

Oh, another thing that bothered me once, was that I wanted to try out Flammable Paint, and they did have it in stock but they didn't have a tester sample of it out. So I asked the girl if I could test one, and she refused! I did end up buying Flammable but I didn't even get to try it out before buying...now, I'm not sure how many customers are actually aware of this Paint, and since they don't have a sample of it out front, how are people supposed to know about it? I had to specifically ask for it, and the girl had to look up what colour it was and search for it behind the counter. I don't think that's going to sell the product very well!_


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

I definitely think that you have a right to complain. I am sure if you contacted head office with your concerns they will look into it.


----------



## aquarius11 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

I see no reason why you shouldn't bring it up.  MAC takes customer service very seriously.  If you feel this way about this certain store, there is a good chance there are others out there that feel the same, and perhaps it will take only one person to file a complaint and maybe change the way management operates at that store.


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

I totally agree, I think that you should write a letter to the customer service. MAC is a high-quality brand and if they want to increase much more, they need to be aware of what's going on in their stores/counters. Customers make shops live (and sales-assistants & managers!) so you definitely have the right to complain about how the corner is run. I've been a sales-assist myself and believe me, all the customers' grievances were taken into account, as well as the compliments. You just have to expose the facts and how much it has disappointed you, "being a MAC lover since x time", to see what you saw. I think they will totally understand your approach.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

_*Yes...It's your right to say something...Nothing would ever get improved anywhere with anything if people didn't speak up...

You aren't being rude, or demanding; you just want to go to a store/counter that is decently stocked with the products you're looking to buy; and hygienic..That is your RIGHT as a consumer!

Things being as you say, at this point it sounds as though the only way anything will improve there is if you *do* write a letter to MAC..'Cause this IS affecting you directly...you want to be able to purchase things, and you cannot...because there isn't anything THERE TO PURCHASE!!

If you DO decide to write in to MAC, let us know what they say
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

ewww thats disgusting.. please! say something! although i might never go to switzerland, everyone deserves restocked and CLEAN mac!


----------



## Triskele (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

I think that MAC HQ would be interested in knowing about the way their stores function in general, so that they can correct problems and reward good behavior. So, since this is a (BIG) problem, I'd let them know- for the store to be like that means that mac loses business in the long run, from customers who may not be as dedicated to the line as we are.

Heck, if I'd walked by my store 6 months ago and it looked like that, I would have NEVER gone in.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

I agree with everyone above.  You should send a letter to MAC!  That is just not standard of normal MAC counters.  I think that even people who don't visit MAC too often would think the same thing. Yucky!


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

That sounds disgusting.
Write a complaint letter, comparing that counter to the ones that are in good conditions. Lazy staff like that annoys me, and the head office takes these things very seriously. For the amount of money a MAC MA gets paid, that counter should be squeaky clean.


----------



## BlahWah (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_ It didn't always used to be this way at that counter, so I'm thinking someone is just not doing his or her job! And if I was a manager in a head office somewhere, I would want to know about this. Would it be overbaring and completely out of place? It's almost a matter of pride, that a company I love is presenting itself in such a bad light!_

 
I think you've got the right mindset to right this letter.  It's not to simply complain, but to be an advocate for MAC.  And considering your description of the state the counter's in, it would be heartless (for lack of a better word) NOT to let MAC know about it!  They deserve to be displayed better, especially with such low representation in this area already!


----------



## eco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

I think you definitely have every right to complain.  I think the most valid point would be the restocking issue.  There is really no excuse.  If the store has products flying off the shelves on a regular basis, they should take inventory and decide which products to order more of!  and the grossness factor.... we all know it's not hard at all to sanitize, to wipe off the creme blushes, etc.  Even if they are slamming busy each day during the store's hours, these are things that should be maintained at the end of every shift.  

I am only close to a small mac counter inside a department store, and I feel like the staff makes the most of it.  They are always cleaning when I walk up and there are no customers.  Every so often an eyeshadow looks like too many fingers have been touching it, but the lipsticks, ccb's, cremeblushes, etc are always fresh looking.  

My counter is similar to yours in that it has 2 eyeshadow displays, .... however they have a tray of about 15 eyeshadows they don't have room for on the racks--these are usually LE colors that haven't sold out yet.  

There are two displays that hold all the blush, cremeblush, ccb's, and I think bronzers.  The lipsticks are definitely unorganized though. there are little markers with the names of finishes on them- lustre, frost, matte, etc, but the lipsticks are not organized by the markers when you pick them up and look at them.  they are *kind of* arranged by color palette.  

I have been to MAC stores in Montreal and NYC- freestanding, pro, and department store locations.  All of these stores have blown my local one out of the water, but I am so grateful that there is a location 15 minutes away from me.  I keep a mental list of what I want the most for when I hit up a PRO store or freestanding store.

Write them a clear concise letter!  I agree with the other posts that they will appreciate your concern.  Tell them in the letter that you have pride in mac as a makeup company, and it embarrasses you to see your favorite company represented this way!


----------



## user79 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

Thanks for the feedback, girls! So, I guess I send the letter to the Estee Lauder Cosmetics headquarter? I don't think sending it to the department store or the counter would do much good, tbh...They might totally disregard it!


----------



## Esperanza (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_
Often the staff is just standing around chatting. They do help if I ask for it, but I usually feel kind of uncomfortable there, like I'm a nuisance or something. The customer service is ok, it could be a lot better. One of the girls is really snobbish towards me, and I have no clue why.
_

 

I'm not very surprised by what you say about the staff: here in France, in some of MAC shops, they make customers feel very unwelcome like you are bothering them in the middle of their day (even if they are doing nothing...). It is totally anti-commercial and I'm not sure about the training of the staff, if they have been told about customer service... I remember when I applied once at MAC, during the interview they asked me a lot of questions about the brand and makeup in general but practically nothing about customers. It has surprised me a lot... I don't know what happen next when you're hired but believe me, if you don't even say hello or smile at every customer in the Body Shop (where I used to work), the manager will remind you of that!!


----------



## Skeeta (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

Say something!  Companies ALWAYS want to know why they are doing things wrong.  If they take your advice, they will boost sales, which is good for THEM!

Most companies are CRAVING feedback!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Thanks for the feedback, girls! So, I guess I send the letter to the Estee Lauder Cosmetics headquarter? I don't think sending it to the department store or the counter would do much good, tbh...They might totally disregard it!_

 
I also think you should write. If you're going to e-mail I would use this address:

[email protected]

I've been given this address for things the online chat folks were unable to answer.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

ABSOLUTELY send them a letter!!!  They really need to know about this.  I used to be a MAC artist and I can tell you, if our counter were ever in this condition, we would have lost our jobs.  It is their responsibility to make sure that the counter looks sanitary and organized.  Maybe the have no idea and it's the fault of the employees there.  Call their main office in Canada.  It is your right as a paying customer to expect good customer service and a clean/sanitary environment while you are there.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgal* 

 
_ABSOLUTELY send them a letter!!!  They really need to know about this.  I used to be a MAC artist and I can tell you, if our counter were ever in this condition, we would have lost our jobs.  It is their responsibility to make sure that the counter looks sanitary and organized.  Maybe the have no idea and it's the fault of the employees there.  Call their main office in Canada.  It is your right as a paying customer to expect good customer service and a clean/sanitary environment while you are there._

 
I agree.

My counter seems to always be out of everything, (even though we always do our stock concerns on time), but you know what, it's damn clean!  I think all we do is clean some days.

This store is not representing MAC very well & as you all know, MAC is all about image...I'd say write MAC directly-if possible write to the MRO of that store as well as the email given above...writing to the department store or EL probably won't get the immediate results needed.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

Can you take pictures of that store to show them? I would email/mail the company.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Should I send a letter of complaint to MAC?*

My counter isn't that bad, but it's pretty bad. Limited items available, dirty displays, and super bitchy salespeople. This is really gross but I never got cold sores until a MAC salesperson who was doing my makeup used a lipstick she said was clean, and the next day I had a cold sore for the first time ever. Now I seem to get them every few months, I can't wear lipstick when I have it, and I have to go clean all lipsticks, liners, etc. It's so gross. After reading everyone's comments here I'm going to go ahead and write MAC about this. :/


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 13, 2008)

*My MAC counter is screwed up*

so i've been a customer to the same counter for almost 4 years now. i've had lots of great experiences at this counter, the old manager there used to love me and did a lot of sweet things for me like trying to keep me interested in working there, she appreciated my interest and talent in the makeup field.. but last year sometime, she left MAC after working there for almost 11 years. the new manager is awful. she isn't experienced with any of the previous products or collections, she doesn't know anything about pricing without looking it up on the computer, she's awful with explaining products to customers (i've watched this girl).. anyway. i had a really bad experience tonight i really want to bring up.

i was doing some christmas shopping and figured i'd stop by to pick up some stuff.. everyone in there is pretty familiar with me and no-one seems to like me very much because i have a tendency to chat up other customers, or people getting a makeup demo done, just casually. half the time these people start talking to me, about what products i'm wearing, or something like that. i guess i cut in to the MA trying to pitch products or whatever. anyway, i'm talking to this girl shopping in there about eye shadows, she's trying to decide between a few different colors and i guess you'd say i was helping her decide based on what other colors she already had and what finishes she liked, etc. this stuck up guy who works there is standing nearby cleaning a brush, eyeing me, rolling his eyes, being very obviously rude, and steps over beside me. looks directly past me to her, and says in the worst tone ever, "can i help _YOU_ with something?"

i felt so dissed. i went to the other side of the store and started looking at blushes, and he's seated this girl at the makeup chair and i guess is demo-ing eye shadows on her. she motions to me to go over there, so, i do. and she asked me what i was saying about eye shadow finishes, and he cuts me off after i try to explain. she's looking very confused about why he has an attitude, i'm very offended, so i just leave. i tried to go back later to actually get someone to pull the products i wanted to buy, and i did purchase some stuff, but everyone acted all stand-offish to me while i was in there. it's been like this the past 5 or 6 times i've been to this counter. i'm getting really turned off. if i go in wearing no makeup and "normal" clothes looking like a "normal" boy, it always seems like they think i'm going to shoplift, or i'll obviously need someone to help me with something.

i mean, really, what do you think i can do about this? what do you all think?? am i not supposed to talk to other customers? am i doing something wrong?


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

oh what a little douchenozzle he is! sorry to hear about this. give him some ex-lax and tell him to chill the f*ck out.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I had a similiar experience in Nordstrom in the Savvy dept. I took it to Human Resources. You never bother with the workers, it will get you nowhere. They are fools, it isn't like you are going to start ringing up sales. I am always friendly like you are also and get the same looks, I do it even more just to irritate them further. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The purse strings are tightenin and people are feeling it. It is close to the holidays also. 

I would seriously just make a mention to the HR and tell them what happened, on the clock or not. I used to work at Nordstroms for about six months until I was harassed by the new manager that took over, even the Pacesetter told her to back off of me and leave me the hell alone. She didn't and I ended up finally breaking down in tears having a panic attack in the changing room. I quit the next day, handing my client book to the Pacesetter and putting her card in the slot.

People sense that negativity even if they aren't preview to the background information. I have left many counters because the vibe wasn't right. But I am lucky and can pick and choose, because I have a lot of options.


----------



## macosophy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

i don't understand, if you work there how come the guy doesn't know you? i'm just a little confused.
the guy probably felt that you don't even work there, why are you chatting up HIS potential cutomers? 
it's obviously his issue. i've had pretty bad experiences with MAs quite a few time before and i thought "is there something wrong with me really?" then i decided to just settle on them acting as stuck up bitches or having a bad day or something. i just try to be a bigger person and leave it at that. i don't let it get to me anymore.
i work in retail, and personally i hate dealing with customers. i'm just not the nicest person. so i usually stay away doing other things. so i can understand what it's like but if you have that attitude why the heck do you do it? i can't understand that.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macosophy* 

 
_i don't understand, if you work there how come the guy doesn't know you? i'm just a little confused.
the guy probably felt that you don't even work there, why are you chatting up HIS potential cutomers? 
it's obviously his issue. i've had pretty bad experiences with MAs quite a few time before and i thought "is there something wrong with me really?" then i decided to just settle on them acting as stuck up bitches or having a bad day or something. i just try to be a bigger person and leave it at that. i don't let it get to me anymore.
i work in retail, and personally i hate dealing with customers. i'm just not the nicest person. so i usually stay away doing other things. so i can understand what it's like but if you have that attitude why the heck do you do it? i can't understand that._

 
Are you saying that as a customer you no longer have the right to talk amongst other shoppers, I do it all the time. I get the crazy looks but I am animated and all about the MAC! You can't steal a customer away unless you are on the clock. If he works at a store it isn't about commission... correct me if I am wrong. And I think it speaks highly for MAC that an employee wants to be there spending anytime with clientele.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I read the last post and just got all sorts of confused... he doesn't work there.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

^ I thought he worked there too till I read the post again. 

Anyway, to the OP, I think that you may have come off to the MA as "the friend." I know you're just another shopper but sometimes, some MA's get intimidated & catty w/ customers who act like they know more than them, especially when they are chatting the other customer. I'm not saying you acted like that. You probably were just being friendly & helpful to another shopper. I do it too all the time, every time I'm out shopping and not just at MAC. Some people take it kindly & appreciatively, others don't. I say, try not to let this incident bother you. At the end of the day, I always think that if the MA is having a bad day, yours doesn't have to be. Sometimes it's hard to be positive but I think it's harder to keep that sour-face lol. On one hand, if on every visit you have to this store you get treated like that, perhaps, send a message to HQ. Praise & complaints about MA's are taken seriously!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

Even if the MA did feel like you were interrupting or whatever, I think that there are better, and more professional ways of handling that. No one really has a right to talk down to you like that, unless you have outrightly disrespected them. 
They probably see your knowledge and interest as a threat or an inconvenience, but there are so many MA's who see that as a positive side to their profession.
Next time you go, if a comment or anything makes you feel uncomfortable, i'd just straight out be like "sorry, is something bothering you?" and see what they have to say. You are after all, a customer...and maybe the customer isn't always right, but they are the priority and that is a major fail on his part to make you feel turned off by something/somewhere you like.


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

a lot of my friends are telling me to go to customer service at belk about it. i also mentioned it to a MA at another counter i go to, in another city. she told me i should just ignore anyone who gives me attitude and do my shopping, buy my products, and if i end up talking to another customer then fine but all that really should matter to the MA is that i'm not ruining anything and i'm actually buying things instead of just lingering around.

thanks to everyone who replied to this and i'm sorry about the confusion, haha, i do not work for MAC.


----------



## InRetospeck (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I think he sounds very unprofessional.  Maybe he was coming from a place of desperation??  Holiday sales are really bad and maybe he is feeling the pressure to make numbers... and he just wanted to "go in and get the job done with the customer."  I know when I am tring to teach someone about a product, I will ask someone I know has the same taste in makeup as me.  If you ask someone who does things differently you could end up confusing the customer... then everyone looses.  Maybe he heard what you were saying to the customer and did not agree with you?  Maybe he was a rude bastered... I would not turn him in at this point... but if he does it again, I might.  MAC does not need rude, unfriendly MA's.  I am glad that I am not working there this holiday season... they are under some major pressure!!!  

If I were you, I would just kill him with kindness!  The BEST revenge is to live well


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

don't let anybody make u feel like that!!! tell them to f**ck off!!! and keep doin what makes u feel good!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I think it's really nice of you to be helpful to other customers at the counter. He just has a chip on his shoulder because it sounds to me, that instead of cleaning his brushes, he should've came over there and helped the customer in the first place. He's obviously just jealous!


----------



## Meryl (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

Customers and MAs talking excitedly about the products should be increasing sales.  If everyone was very blasé and totaly nonchalant about the products, I would be less tempted to buy!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I don't get his attitude, if the other customer liked what you were saying surely she would be more likely to buy the eyeshadows, therefore it would be his sale or commision, its not like you can steal his sales, you don't work there!

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I think its time to find a new counter/store.

They sound like pricks. You didnt do anything wrong.


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

once i visited and this girl ended up buying over $150 of products, some MSFs and fluidline and other things i showed her and explained and told her i really really loved. i see her in MAC all the time and apparently since then she has fallen in love with the mineral products. i love helping people, especially since all these new employees act so stuck up and the manager is absolutely no help. i feel like i'm helping at least a little bit. i don't know why everyone is acting so mean about this stuff. i'm pretty much thinking instead of talking to customer service and annoying people further i should just start ordering more offline and going to the other counter that's only a little farther away.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I would email MAC, and tell them the situation, including the store location etc. Who cares if they found out it was u who told, lol, they shouldnt have been so rude! Plus u never have to experience that again. Then u can go to a different counter and be happier.

Id still write to CS because thats just wrong. I write to CS every chance I get. DONT treat me like shit if I dont deserve it!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I don't think Belk CS will be able to do much.  MAC leases from Belk, so Belk doesn't really have much jurisdiction so to speak.   

I don't understand why he got so snobby, what you are doing is called a second party close...lol! I have had people do that at my counter and I made it fun.  I would only be annoyed if the enthusiast made me the bad guy (Which you did not seem to do). Sometimes people are hesitant to trust SAs/MAs but if another customer mentions that they love a certain product, it makes them feel more comfortable purchasing that item.  Maybe they feel like the customer you are helping won't trust them, or if the customer stops talking to them, and goes to you, they probably feel dumb.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

Angelbunny and I are the exact same way everytime we go the CCO...customers come in for 1 thing and after they  finish chatting with us they have left with a bag full of stuff. The workers there really appreciate us and are happy we help increase the sales...Unless they felt like you were keeping them from selling more items then I don't see where the problem should come in. Now if a person was gonna buy 5 eyeshadows and you convinced them they only needed three..I can see how a MA would be upset because they have quotas to meet.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I agree with Tish. I have a good relationship w/ the MA's @ my counter. When I walk around, customers approach me & ask me questions.
I once went in there & did my friend's makeup & had her buy all the products I used on her.
The MA's @ my counter appreciate me talking to some of the clients. If they need or want to make an apt for a makeover I introduce them to the MA's that I'm friendly with & also whom do a good job.

Sounds like this guys needs the red wood forest pulled from his whooo haaa.
Don't let this insecure PRI*K try to intiminate you. Next time he gives you a hard time tell him he should be thanking you b/c ur making his job easier. If the new manager doesn't know the products or prices, looks like this store is in for more problems. 
They should be thanking you not rolling their eyes @ you.


----------



## sayah (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_once i visited and this girl ended up buying over $150 of products, some MSFs and fluidline and other things i showed her and explained and told her i really really loved. i see her in MAC all the time and apparently since then she has fallen in love with the mineral products._

 
I think you should complain. How else is the guy gonna know that people really don't like his behaviour? 

Ofcourse I agree with you btw, you're just helping people. I do the same in shops where I know where everything is. Also, as a customer, I appreciate a stranger telling me I loook good in a blush/whatever than someone who gets payd to sell me things.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

he was prob jealous because you knew more and was more helpful than him! i say you complain he shouldnt be rolling his eyes at you!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_i'm pretty much thinking instead of talking to customer service and annoying people further i should just start ordering more offline and going to the other counter that's only a little farther away._

 
Where are you at in NC? I'm an NC girl... I know here we've got 2 counters. I know I definitely prefer one counter over the other. The one I regularly visit is fantastic! 
I'm there frequently so they know me, and they don't mind me chatting with other customers. I think the way that MA treated you is so rude! You weren't cutting in on his sale, so what's his problem? I would totally not put up with that.


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

i'm about 30 minutes from greenville. the counter i'm having problems with is let's just say in somewhat of a major city here in NC....


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

Oh ok, that's a little far from me then! I was going to suggest my fave counter if you were close by!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I'm going to play devil's advocate here, and say we only know your side, and we don't know his. He had no right to act the way he did, but I also know how I feel when I have customers in my shop who start talking to the other customers and telling them what they think they should buy, and not giving me a chance to talk to them (being that it is my job and all.) He may have felt threatened and that you were trying to do his job, especially if you go there often and do this. There's a fine line between helpful customer and know it all customer, and we have all had both. IN this MA's eyes, you may have crossed the line, I don't know. It sounds like you may have, and it's all in his perception of your actions. He may feel like you were being show offy and uppity. I'm not saying you were, just stating that one's perceptions is thier reality, and there's no way to change how he viewed the situation. It may not help going to CS, because they may not do much about it. They'll probably make you feel better, but they probably won't mention much about it past his crappy attitude, because he was there to sel, and you were selling rather then he was. That's just my two cents, but I do think he could have handled it much better, but sometimes in that situation there's not an easy way to do so.


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Not so nice MAC employees??*

Hi everyone!  This is my first post but I felt it was necessary since it's kind of swaying my opinion on MAC right now.  This is a little similar to the "my mac counter is screwed up post" but slightly different....

Soo I really like mac products and everything.  BUT, every time I go to my store...I'm never treated well.  I don't expect to be given a royal treatment or anything but a simple acknowledgment of my presence would be nice.  Every time I go in there I literally have to stand at the register holding something or physically get in the way of a MA to get them to notice me and pull my products so I can BUY them.  And then when they do finally help me, they always act like it's a huge inconvenience to ring a sale and are never nice...no have a nice day, no help in choosing things, etc.  

I understand the MAs get busy, but this hasn't even been when there are a million people in the store.  All I want is a little recognition or some sort of 'niceness'  I just feel like I'm in the way and not wanted when I go in there and it's making me not want to go back even though I love the makeup.  Does anyone else get this at their counters?  I hope not!  I hope it's just mine so I can go find a different one and not experience this.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

Every MAC counter I have gone to the MA's are extremely nice and helpful....I honestly have never had a problem whatsoever...

I think maybe you need to choose a different counter if this is how they treat you at this location.


----------



## kariii (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

Am I the only that's never had a problem with this? I am sure if you had asked an MA to help you, he/she would have. I've always been treated just fine, got my business done, left with what I need and my meets met. 


Good luck next time, I hope some stores do step it up though with better customer service.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

It's not like this at all MAC counters/store.  Since it's happened to you multiple times, I'd contact MAC customer service and let them know what is happening.  MAC takes complaints (and compliments) seriously, so they will look into whatever it is that is going on at that location you go to.


----------



## amishmethlab (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

Order online.  The nearest Mac counter to me is incredibly snooty and doesn't take the time to help anyone so I go their purely to pick what colors I'll be ordering online.  I'm sorry but I'm sure not going to help them with sales with their too busy to help anyone (when there is no one in the store).


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

Ive had very few unpleasant experiences at MAC, but it sucks when you do have them. If you have another counter nearish i would suggest going there. I would also suggest writing an e-mail to MAC and letting them know the counter and why you will no longer be shopping there. E-mails like that make a difference. They get back to the managers, and then the employees... and trust me, enough complaints and things change.


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

I dont understand how or why you can work in retail if you hate dealing with customers lol


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

I love my MAC counter I go to. I never had a problem. I love all the MA's
Go to a different counter.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_I dont understand how or why you can work in retail if you hate dealing with customers lol_

 
To be fair, everyone has bad days. Just to judge one person's whole demeanor on one day where we don't know the whole story is unfair. I think of myself as a person who loves retail because I love to provide amazing service and treat people with respect and share great product and knowledge with them. This doesn't mean that I don't have days where I'm late and flustered, or a customer who is just trying to cause trouble or give me grief over something either stupid or that I can't control, and that these things affect me even a little. For all we know, this MA could be on final notice for bad sales (with this economy, wouldn't surprise me) and a customer who isn't trying to be uppity or condesending could just have rubbed him the wrong way. Don't make assumptions about other folks without knowing the whole story... "When you meet someone, treat them with kindness, for you never know what their life has been like up until they came into yours."

N another note though... I do agree with you about the folks who genuinely don't enjoy customer service. Oi, get out of retail already and give htose of us who want them those jobs!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

Id let management know of this problem. Possibly email MAC and tell them about your experience with this particular store. Every few months head office lets the stores know about the feedback they have gotten, Im SURE MAC head office will definitely address this if you bring it to their attention. You will get the best response if you write a polite letter to MAC, telling them you love their product but you felt disrespected and upset when you go into this store. And dont let this one store ruin the brand for you, MAC is a great company and I promise, most stores and sales people aren't like the ones you have described. Most are sweet and helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So go to another counter


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

that sucks that you have to order online because the MAs are too snooty.  How horrible.. do some of them forget that they need each and every customer that comes into the store?.. more money for he company and more recognition for the artist. 
If you can only go to a certain counter I would suggest.. try to seek out a couple of specific artists each time you go there.. each time you go those artists will know your face.. know that you're there to purchase and they will come to you.  Or... just go to the cash register.. and ask for your products there.
I don't usually get snubbed because I frequent 3 stores and 2 counters that are familiar with my face.


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

Thanks everyone!  Sounds like in general it's not usually a problem.  I did email them nicely to let them know and will probably visit a different one that's a little farther away..but probably worth it in the future


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

This is totally off the subject but... I totally LOVE the picture you use for your avitar jardinaires! I looked around and couldn't find any FOTD's of you? Please post because you are talented and super cute


----------



## ticki (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

the one near my house used to be like that so i go to a MAC store that's a bit further away from me.  i seriously love those girls to death.  there's been some changes at the store near me so the customer service is much better, but i totally feel like i'm cheating on my favorite MAs when i go to any other store.


----------



## Meryl (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ I think maybe you need to choose a different counter if this is how they treat you at this location._

 
Yes!  Excellent advise.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

I've had that happen to me at this one counter so often, I got fed up and emailed MAC customer services several times. So you're definitely not alone and in my experience, counters do differ.

There are some that have had outstanding services no matter who is on the floor for however long that store's been there. Then there are some that have shitty services, even the Managers where awful. And finally, the mixture of both and really depends on the MA. 
It makes me wonder if the manager have a lot to do with how employees behave towards customers? 

Anyways, just write to MAC and give store address and details of what had happen.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

Its not nice to be treated with such attititude and its great to see people with your enthusiasm on counter. As a MAC customer of many years, you clearly know your MAC however MAC MAs go through intense training when they are hired and then continuous training throughout the year on how to sell mac products best suited to the individual customer - this training is something even a mac addict customer doesn’t have after years of buying their products.
Before I started working for mac, I thought I knew A LOT about their products and their shades but what I have learnt since being employed by them is just WAY beyond that. 

Its nice that you are comfy with giving advice to fellow customers and that they obviously trust you - but that’s what the MAs are there for and what they have been trained in doing. I think with the different skin conditions out there and difficult customers, its something best left to the muas for the following reasons:

- you could recommend something that isnt suited to them and they could return the product. When the mngr asks them who recommended it they would say ''some random fellow customer'' - had it been a bad recommendation from a MA the mngr would know to speak to her MA and offer areas of opportunity for him/her to improve. 

- the MA doesn’t make his/her targets which could affect their performance and potentially the counters bonus (there have been times when our counter has been just £20 (two products) away from meeting our bonus

- you could be seen as undermining the MAs that work there - not only in your eyes but in the eyes of the customers who *you* serve. What will they think of that counter? That the MAs arent capable? 

- you may have got his back up because its something you do quite often - maybe you should cut down how much you do it and just guide the customers to the MA. It’s a shame you feel that none of the staff at that counter are good artists or good retail staff and we can only hope the senior managers realise soon if it is a problem. 

I'm not saying you shouldn’t talk to other customers, you should, but just be conscious of its implications and look at expressing your enthusiasm slightly differently. Maybe if you shared your love for MAC with the other MAs like you did with the previous mngr… things would be better for both sides.

I also feel that if you feel so passionately about MAC you should seriously consider applying. Your enthusiasm and attitude sounds great.


----------



## jardinaires (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

thanks so much to everyone replying to this thread! i did think at first that this one guy was having an off day, but he ALWAYS acts this way. even to other customers, almost talking down to them when they ask a question he views as stupid, like what the difference between "matte" and "satin" is. i don't know. i probably am at fault for some of the attitude i'm receiving, maybe by as i said cutting into sales and distracting customers who could be talking with an employee instead of me. i just hate being treated like i'm not wanted when i've been loyal to this counter for such a long time, and i spend considerable and consistent amount of money there, just shopping once or twice a month. they don't have to be my best friends, but when someone rolls their eyes or immediately acts distracted when you walk in the store, you get the thought that maybe they could be a little more discreet with their feelings.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amishmethlab* 

 
_Order online. The nearest Mac counter to me is incredibly snooty and doesn't take the time to help anyone so I go their purely to pick what colors I'll be ordering online. I'm sorry but I'm sure not going to help them with sales with their too busy to help anyone (when there is no one in the store)._

 

She shouldnt have to order online to avoid being treated poorly. 

I would make a complaint!! If they are rude then the bottom line is they dont deserve your business. I dont think any of us expect to be treated like queens but we ALL deserve plain common courtesy. If the MAs employed at that store are incapable of it then they shouldnt be in customer service. I dont doubt they have bad days and difficult customers to deal with as well, (I worked in retail once myself) but I know that I REFUSE to be the recipient of the brunt of whatever issues they happen to have at the time... if they cant be more professional than that they simply shouldnt be there.


----------



## peachpoppy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

I'm sure it is down to the individual personalities in the store that you are visiting. 
My Mac store MAs are the sweetest girls in the world. My mum went in last week to pick up some things for me for Xmas, and came out floating on air after the girls fussing over her and putting Peal CCB on her cheekbones etc... hehe, they're sweeties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Write an email, and try another location. No company wants their representatives dishing out poor customer service.


----------



## doll.face (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

You're not alone. The girls at my nearest MAC counter are such snobs. The way they dress is awful as well. I hate going there but sometimes I don't have a choice.

After reading this thread, I think I'm going to write an email to customer service.


----------



## COBI (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

I actually had one encounter that bothered me a bit, so when I went to the store the next time, I talked to one of the managers and she was able to pinpoint that it was a freelancer and she was going to address it.

Typically, I've never a problem at this store and everyone is great, but it is a time when they now have a lot of non-permanent help in.

There is one store that I only go to if I have to because the entire staff is indifferent and off-putting, and so I can only imagine it is trickle down from the management's style as the managers that I have seen have this same attitude.  There isn't one good thing I could say about the service at this particular f/s.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

I have had the similar experience in the past, where MA are really snooty and act like they don't want to be bothered. But I am lucky I have 2 f/s store with in miles of me and a few counters to choose from.


----------



## xxMACxx81 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

I had similar experiences,Some of them act as if we never existed in that counter!I felt humiliated!I simply walk off without purchasing and I go online and buy the stuff which i thought of purchasing from the mac counter..yes the best way is to let MAC know abt this!


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

I've dealt with quite a few not-so-nice MAs and I usually contact MAC and tell them about my terrible experience. MAC is such a wonderful brand and to have those rude ones ruin the name is just not right


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

I've never had a problem with not being helped. I'm usually helped within like 5 seconds and followed around for the remainder of my time there. The only time they ever leave me to look by myself is if there's another customer that needs to be ringed up or something.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: My MAC counter is screwed up*

i think you should say exactly what you have said above to mac cos that just sums it up


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

more luck next time! i hate not so nice staff


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

i never saw that with mac but it happens at my clinque counter at my local lord and taylor. i went there yesterday to pick up stuff for my sister for christmas and i had to beg for her to get me stuff, ring me up, etc. if she didn't act like it was all such a bother, i probably would have started looking for stuff for myself but i didn't want to bother. i pulled out a lipstick and asked her if she had something similar and was just brushed off. total turn-off. i am going to complain as well because this wasn't the first time i had a problem with that counter.


----------



## User35 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Not so nice MAC employees??*

yeah I know what you're talking about. Depends on the area sometimes. Socal mac can be hit or miss, some really sweet girls, some snooty. Reno counter is generally nice. Pretty much Ive been to a lot of Mac stores and counters and it really depends on the MA. I know this might sound crazy but I always always always get better service depending on how Im dressed. If I have my louie, cute outfit and chanel sunglasses I get 100% better service. If I have to run in and look like a bum in sweats and uggs then I rarely get a " hi can I help you". There is not a mac store or counter ( or even a damn mall) where I live so I dont have the luxury of knowing the local MA's and them knowing Im a damn good customer. Sigh....o well. 

I too have been shunned at the counter so I left and bought items online...that sucks but I want what I want and Im sure as hell not gonna buy from some person with a bad attitude.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 11, 2009)

*ANOTHER bad MAC experience !*

Mods please put where u need. I didnt know where else to put it.

Well I really need some help on this. I have 1 mac freestanding store thats easily accessible in my area. I have been going there for a probably a yr on and off and every time I go in with a list or stay to myself. Which IMO is one of the best kind of customers there is. Well a few artist in there are nasty and I try to steer clear but this time I couldnt avoid it. Here it goes:

Walked in with planning to get 5 things on B2M and a few other things I needed. I had a depot-a-thon cause I am broke but still wanted to get a few things. I picked out my colors and then when I pulled out my bag I was stopped. The ma said " we dont do B2M for le items". I was like "WTF!! I drove a hr to get there to have the crappy ma tell me no!" Then I was pissed but wasnt going to ruin my experience. She said its  not fair for me to get to le product when paying customers might not get a chance because of me. Yeah right cause Im not a paying customer??? I stole all the mu I depotted!! Whatever tho.

So then I wanted to see how top knot es looked when used wet. I asked for a brush and some water. The other idiot mua then said u cant use es wet. Now this is just ridiculous. I told her thats not true at all. To which she replied, "U can only use mes wet. Then mentioned bacteria blah, blah , blah." As if mes are germ proof. These mua are nuts. 

I have been in cosmetics for a yr, mua for over 6 months. Im sick about this because I always looked at mac differently. Most women I have worked with in a dept store didnt care/wear mu. The commission and better pay is what attracted them and sounded better than folding sweaters thats why they do it. I expect dumb things to come out of their mouth and hear it all the time. But the mac artist i thought for the most part were different. Not the morons at my freestanding store. Now Im done, Im writing corp.

I am a great mua, treat customers with respect, even the b!tches that try and return 1/2 used lipsticks and I dont care where u work in a recession u should be glad to see me (customers period) cause that means u still have a job (excuse long run on sentences) **end rant***


----------



## macosophy (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: ANOTHER bad MAC experience !*

wow. that really sucks. you know what, i really don't think highly of mac MUAs. at least in my city. i feel like everytime i go to my freestanding store everyone is checking me out up and down and i hate that! it makes me feel so uncomfortable. the other day i asked for an eyeshadow grand entrance from the starflash collection. the girl was like hmmm i don't know usually when we have LE we sell it all out. i'm like you idiot i found fafi stuff in your store MONTHS after it was released. of course i didn't talk that was to her. i was just thinking that in my head. then she finally decided to check. she didn't find that and then she said how usually when a customer asks for a limited edition eyeshadow they are supposed to suggest a dupe from the permanent collection. but she had no idea which eyeshadow i was talking about! then she went to the computer, came back like 10 min later saying she didn't find it. duh. anyways i only wanted to know if they had it or not. that was IT.
sorry for my little rant.
but seriously i can't believe that the MA told you that they don't B2M LE items! that's bullcrap! i really get annoyed at MAs sometimes because often i feel like i know better than them.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: ANOTHER bad MAC experience !*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macosophy* 

 
_wow. that really sucks. you know what, i really don't think highly of mac MUAs. at least in my city. i feel like everytime i go to my freestanding store everyone is checking me out up and down and i hate that! it makes me feel so uncomfortable. the other day i asked for an eyeshadow grand entrance from the starflash collection. the girl was like hmmm i don't know usually when we have LE we sell it all out. i'm like you idiot i found fafi stuff in your store MONTHS after it was released. of course i didn't talk that was to her. i was just thinking that in my head. then she finally decided to check. she didn't find that and then she said how usually when a customer asks for a limited edition eyeshadow they are supposed to suggest a dupe from the permanent collection. but she had no idea which eyeshadow i was talking about! then she went to the computer, came back like 10 min later saying she didn't find it. duh. anyways i only wanted to know if they had it or not. that was IT.
sorry for my little rant.
but seriously i can't believe that the MA told you that they don't B2M LE items! that's bullcrap! i really get annoyed at MAs sometimes because often i feel like i know better than them._

 
Yeah thats bs too. Product knowledge is the key no matter what u r selling. Even if ur not a mac junkie the girl could have asked someone else if she didnt know what u were talking about. I am thinking about online shopping but I really love the experience and swatching but Im fed up.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm so surprised alot of you guys have had bad experiences at MAC! The MA's here are all nice whenever I go shopping there. Never had a negative experience, hopefully it stays that way! I've had a few mix ups though with the concealers, like when I asked for the select moisturecover I instead was given the studio stick concealer or the studio touch up stick. No biggie, its easy to get these mixed up cause the boxes look all alike for these concealers. I should probably check my bag before I leave the counter anyways. I also had one time when I asked for the Mi'Lady eyeshadow duo back in holiday of '07 and the MA who was helping me had no clue wat it was or where it was and ended up asking the other MA who didnt no either. I ended up just grabbing the tester of the eyeshadow and showing it to them. I wasn't upset or anything though cause theres wayy too many collections that come out all the time.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: ANOTHER bad MAC experience !*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_Mods please put where u need. I didnt know where else to put it.

Well I really need some help on this. I have 1 mac freestanding store thats easily accessible in my area. I have been going there for a probably a yr on and off and every time I go in with a list or stay to myself. Which IMO is one of the best kind of customers there is. Well a few artist in there are nasty and I try to steer clear but this time I couldnt avoid it. Here it goes:

Walked in with planning to get 5 things on B2M and a few other things I needed. I had a depot-a-thon cause I am broke but still wanted to get a few things. I picked out my colors and then when I pulled out my bag I was stopped. The ma said " we dont do B2M for le items". I was like "WTF!! I drove a hr to get there to have the crappy ma tell me no!" Then I was pissed but wasnt going to ruin my experience. She said its not fair for me to get to le product when paying customers might not get a chance because of me. Yeah right cause Im not a paying customer??? I stole all the mu I depotted!! Whatever tho.

So then I wanted to see how top knot es looked when used wet. I asked for a brush and some water. The other idiot mua then said u cant use es wet. Now this is just ridiculous. I told her thats not true at all. To which she replied, "U can only use mes wet. Then mentioned bacteria blah, blah , blah." As if mes are germ proof. These mua are nuts. 

I have been in cosmetics for a yr, mua for over 6 months. Im sick about this because I always looked at mac differently. Most women I have worked with in a dept store didnt care/wear mu. The commission and better pay is what attracted them and sounded better than folding sweaters thats why they do it. I expect dumb things to come out of their mouth and hear it all the time. But the mac artist i thought for the most part were different. Not the morons at my freestanding store. Now Im done, Im writing corp.

I am a great mua, treat customers with respect, even the b!tches that try and return 1/2 used lipsticks and I dont care where u work in a recession u should be glad to see me (customers period) cause that means u still have a job (excuse long run on sentences) **end rant*** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are right actually about eyeshadows not being used wet. MES if you use it wet, just leave the top open for a few hours and it will dry right up. A regular shadow will crust up at the top and ruin it. MES are baked and are different texture/ingredients plus its their purpose to be used wet or dry, while other shadows are not. Not only that, you would have ruined a good shadow which they use to work.

Where were you trained for makeup (what school did you go to?) because usually there, they will tell you. Im sorry that you had a bad experience but most of the time artist do know what they are talking about when it comes to a product they are trained on.

Just thought I would clear the air on this subject.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: ANOTHER bad MAC experience !*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_They are right actually about eyeshadows not being used wet. MES if you use it wet, just leave the top open for a few hours and it will dry right up. A regular shadow will crust up at the top and ruin it. MES are baked and are different texture/ingredients plus its their purpose to be used wet or dry, while other shadows are not. Not only that, you would have ruined a good shadow which they use to work.

Where were you trained for makeup (what school did you go to?) because usually there, they will tell you. Im sorry that you had a bad experience but most of the time artist do know what they are talking about when it comes to a product they are trained on.

Just thought I would clear the air on this subject._

 
I'll put it like this if it works it works, I wet my beauty marked es to line with and I dont have any problems. Its def not ruined but thanks. 

I was trained by NARS and using the shadows wet is fine and encouraged.
Which is nice bc singles cost almost double compared to MAC. Its a great selling point due to the versatility vs price. 
Read here:Eyeshadow by NARS Cosmetics

And u never wet the pan. Just the brush. 

Either way before Im an artist I'm a customer and I deserve an enjoyable shopping experience and didnt get even close.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: ANOTHER bad MAC experience !*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I'll put it like this if it works it works, I wet my beauty marked es to line with and I dont have any problems. Its def not ruined but thanks. 

I was trained by NARS and using the shadows wet is fine and encouraged.
Which is nice bc singles cost almost double compared to MAC. Its a great selling point due to the versatility vs price. 
Read here:Eyeshadow by NARS Cosmetics

And u never wet the pan. Just the brush. 

Either way before Im an artist I'm a customer and I deserve an enjoyable shopping experience and didnt get even close._

 
Yeah Lustre shadows, or anything w/ excessive sparkle such as beauty marked wont be damaged as easy as something matte like passionate. 

See, you were trained by NARS to sell NARS cosmetics. As weird as it sounds not all cosmetics are 'created' equal. So while it might be true that Nars shadows can be used wet or dry, doesn't mean it applies to MAC. You CAN use them wet... at your own risk. 

I had a customer come in trying to exchange a shadow because she wet it and it got crusty. Well we can't exchange it because of that. Only MES are recommended and formulated for wet use. While others can be used wet, that is all up to you and your risk.

Personally I would pick up shadow and spray a little of fix plus on the brush w/ shadow on it. Even if you wet the brush, then pick up shadow you can still ruin it.

HTH clear a few uses of shadow.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

The only things I'd use wet would be pigments. Like tap a little bit on a tissue and wet your brush and use it like that so that it wont ruin the whole jar.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 21, 2009)

for the most part i have not had much trouble with the MUA at mac counters. there's a macys in the mall near my house and the girls that work there at the mac counter are very abrupt and they seem not to care. like if you asked them about an item and they don't have it they have a habit of walking away from you when they answer your question. luckily from me the only mac i buy from department stores is usually from nordstrom. i can't bother with those girls at macys anymore

as for the free standing stores, i had one problem right after christmas that just passed. i had a 200$ gift card that i was itching to spend and i went to the store and it was SUPER CROWDED and there was this one MUA who was clearly not helping anyone. i stood there and observed him for a good ten minutes and he was just walking around doing nothing. he must of passed me a good five or six times and look directly at me and kept walking. it was very obvious i needed help. i was just standing there fiddling with the dame edna display for like fifteen minutes straight. finally another person walked over and asked if i needed help and he was standing a good 5 feet away from me so i made sure to say loudly "yes that would be nice" and then i glared at him.

i'm not usually that bitchy but i just felt like he couldn't care less. i used to work retail and i knew that if i was walking around a store and i saw a customer who needed help and i kept walking by him/her my boss would have my ass. also i know what its like to be in a busy store right around the holidays trying to help everyone. 

it really shocked me cause i usually find the people in mac stores nice.

/rant ova


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually wonder how many bad experiences could be cleared up or even avoided by communication. If I go into a store, I like to look around myself, but if I need help, I will find someone and just ask them.  I have had a few less than perfect experiences shopping at other businesses, but I am pretty upfront in asking for assistance and find that that helps. I space out at work or sometimes have other things on my mind (I AM human, lol), so if someone comes up, it's not a big deal and I just apologize for zoning...lol.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 22, 2009)

^ I agree.  We are also told to allow customers a few minutes to browse before approaching them.  Sometimes ppl can zone out and its best to actually ask them for help rather than assuming they can read minds (and body language sometimes I guess) and will know you are looking for help.

He should have been more aware though, esp if it was mega busy like you said it was.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the worst experience I ever got was when asking for a fuschsia pigment sample, the girl took out the sample jar, and a 224. she dipped the 224 into the fuchsia jar and then tapped it against the sample jar.

Yay for falloutsamples! 8D

and then I complained online and I got sent a fullsize fuchsia lol .-.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

i think i'd have wet myself laughing if somebody gave me fallout samples!!! i'm usually too embarrassed to ask for samples anyways for fear of being told to bugger off!  however a fallout sample is worse than being told no!!!


----------



## Eire3 (Jan 26, 2009)

I live in Italy and always go to the Florence counter in a high end department store. MUAs there are very very kind and always do their best to accomodate everyone, even when the shop is crowded with people, they always run to try not to make you wait too much and always try to give you the best suggestions they can. They always have to face many tourist too, mainly japanese, and I have seen them many times try to follow with accuracy even non-english speaker tourists putting in this all their time and effort and i find this really professional.

The last time i went there, one of the MUA recognized me and went to great me even if i wasn't looking at her (I was just so concentrated with the eyeshadows XD) and started giving me advices about the e/s, even if i hadn't ask.

Just one time i thought that the shop manager was rude, because i tried to call her two or three times with "excuse me?" while she was touching up her makeup but she didn't answer...anyway, it was 7 PM and maybe she was tired or had a bad day...

I was asking myself if a costumer service e-mail for european people exists...do you think i can write to the US one that i find on the website? I just want to let them know how great the MUA of that counter are...


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I think the worst experience I ever got was when asking for a fuschsia pigment sample, the girl took out the sample jar, and a 224. she dipped the 224 into the fuchsia jar and then tapped it against the sample jar.

Yay for falloutsamples! 8D

and then I complained online and I got sent a fullsize fuchsia lol .-._

 
OMG this is so funny! 
Btw...i do notice that they have a very good online costumer service...
At my counter they don't give samples if you don't ask for them...I was embarassed to ask so the first three times i shopped there i didn't get anything...but then one time i asked (turning all red LOL) and the MUA gave me three full samples of pigment, one of glitter and one of face cleanser...just LOVE them!*___*


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_^ I agree.  We are also told to allow customers a few minutes to browse before approaching them.  Sometimes ppl can zone out and its best to actually ask them for help rather than assuming they can read minds (and body language sometimes I guess) and will know you are looking for help.

He should have been more aware though, esp if it was mega busy like you said it was._

 
well he wasn't very proper, and he kept glaring at me. i know he knew i needed help.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_OMG this is so funny! 
Btw...i do notice that they have a very good online costumer service...
At my counter they don't give samples if you don't ask for them...I was embarassed to ask so the first three times i shopped there i didn't get anything...but then one time i asked (turning all red LOL) and the MUA gave me three full samples of pigment, one of glitter and one of face cleanser...just LOVE them!*___*_

 
Yea I was nervous at first, but last holiday collection in 07 I was talking to my MA about warm eyes set and that it was sold out and he made me five samples of whatever pigments I wanted all the way to the top. He even pulled one of the vials out of the tester to put in a jar for me o_o


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: ANOTHER bad MAC experience !*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I'll put it like this if it works it works, I wet my beauty marked es to line with and I dont have any problems. Its def not ruined but thanks. 

I was trained by NARS and using the shadows wet is fine and encouraged.
Which is nice bc singles cost almost double compared to MAC. Its a great selling point due to the versatility vs price. 
Read here:Eyeshadow by NARS Cosmetics

And u never wet the pan. Just the brush. 

Either way before Im an artist I'm a customer and I deserve an enjoyable shopping experience and didnt get even close._

 
Those really glittery chunky shadows don't make a fuss when wet, they seem to dry up normally. But most other textures get crusty. My "sketch"  has a ring around it from when i used a wet brush on it (some of my MUFE shadows too). It still works alright, but still crusty yuckiness.  Instead of wetting a brush and dipping into eyeshadow, i pack my brush with shadow and spray the loaded brush with fix +. works like a charm, and no crusty eyeshadow!

Thanks for the info about NARS shadows, i'm going to try using night porter wet!

But that thing about not B2Ming for LE is bull!!! Every counter i have been to has been keen gear about it. I swear there are like renegade counters out there making up there own rules. I think MAC needs to have some straight "across the board" rules for B2Ming!


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 7, 2009)

Yesterday i went to the MAC in the bay at my mall. I had been going, almost exclusivly, to the free standing store upstaires since it opened, but deicded to see if my fav. MA was working. 
Let me just start off by saying that the new girls at the bay counter seem pretty incompitent. I went in in Dec (26th?) at the end of the day. The counter was dead. I had a gift card and wanted to spend it. Earlier that week i had purchased the Spiced Chocolate quad, so i wanted to get another CoC quad if they had. I asked the MA, she said "no, we sent back all our CoC". I thought it was funny, cause i had been in like 4 days ago. I mentioned that and she was like, ya it was sent back. I didnt fully trust her (but ihad no reason not to) when she mentioned it to someoneelse. They were super confused. Finally i just asked her if she could check. She went in the backstore, nothing. I told her that earlier in the week they were in this drawer (i pointed) and sure enough there they were. annoying. Anyway, its been that kind of thing going on since the store opened.

Yesterday i was on my way to catch my bus, but passed by the Bay, so i poped in. They had all these LE shadows out (they usually have them tucked away). I saw Top hat and wanted it. Then i started debating bewteen Glamour Check and other things. Anyway, this really confused looking MA walks up to me and asks if i need help. I told her i would take Top Hat. Then i asked where the paint pots were (they changed the set up of the store). She showed me. And started muttering under her breath about bases and stuff. I asked her in her opinion, if you already have a netural base, would it be wiser to get blackground or another neutral( i dont own any paint pots). She starts goiung on about reubenesque.... clearly it's pink. I said, no, like this (painterly) or blackground. She didnt seem to understand. I said do you have blackground (at this point i was decided) she starts looking at blue and green pots. I had to tellher it was black. Finally she goes in a drawer, and pulls it out. its practicially empty. She said you want this? I said yes. Goes back and get a new one. Then im waiting in line at the cash, and i see a box of pigments. I asked if they were LE ones, she says yes. /i aks for Meuseum Bronze if they have it. She picked up every single colour including some yellow (?) and a silver glitter. Anyway, it took me forever to get rung up and the service was awful. 
She had mentioned she was freelnce, but shit. I was so annoyed by the service.


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 10, 2009)

ok so i think today was one of the worst experiences i've ever had at MAC. i went to my local counter at the mall and i tried to do back2mac. i just recently did a MASSIVE haul and depotted the eyeshadows and put them into palettes so i had plenty of those eyeshadow packagings and not to mention some other empty mac packaging. i get to to the counter and i'm super excited to pick out some lippies. the MA gave the bag that i had that i want to turn in to her manager and told me to look around so i did. but then a couple of minutes later the manager at the counter came up to me with this HUGE attitude and told me that i couldn't do back2mac because the packaging had this "RT" stamp, which i guess meant that they were testers. i'm looking at her confused because i didn't know what she was talking about. she then explained that because they were testers she couldn't take them. she then went on to question me asking me where i had gotten them or if i had gotten them from someone else. she was pretty much making it seem like i had stolen the testers from the stores and tried to turn them in. i was soo upset! i told her that i had just recently bought some of those eyeshadows from that EXACT counter just a week ago and that i still had the receipt. but she quickly shot me down saying she couldn't do anything about it and gave me back the bag. i was sooooo pissed off! now i'm stuck with all these old MAC packaging that i can't even turn in!


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Yesterday i went to the MAC in the bay at my mall. I had been going, almost exclusivly, to the free standing store upstaires since it opened, but deicded to see if my fav. MA was working. 
Let me just start off by saying that the new girls at the bay counter seem pretty incompitent. I went in in Dec (26th?) at the end of the day. The counter was dead. I had a gift card and wanted to spend it. Earlier that week i had purchased the Spiced Chocolate quad, so i wanted to get another CoC quad if they had. I asked the MA, she said "no, we sent back all our CoC". I thought it was funny, cause i had been in like 4 days ago. I mentioned that and she was like, ya it was sent back. I didnt fully trust her (but ihad no reason not to) when she mentioned it to someoneelse. They were super confused. Finally i just asked her if she could check. She went in the backstore, nothing. I told her that earlier in the week they were in this drawer (i pointed) and sure enough there they were. annoying. Anyway, its been that kind of thing going on since the store opened.

Yesterday i was on my way to catch my bus, but passed by the Bay, so i poped in. They had all these LE shadows out (they usually have them tucked away). I saw Top hat and wanted it. Then i started debating bewteen Glamour Check and other things. Anyway, this really confused looking MA walks up to me and asks if i need help. I told her i would take Top Hat. Then i asked where the paint pots were (they changed the set up of the store). She showed me. And started muttering under her breath about bases and stuff. I asked her in her opinion, if you already have a netural base, would it be wiser to get blackground or another neutral( i dont own any paint pots). She starts goiung on about reubenesque.... clearly it's pink. I said, no, like this (painterly) or blackground. She didnt seem to understand. I said do you have blackground (at this point i was decided) she starts looking at blue and green pots. I had to tellher it was black. Finally she goes in a drawer, and pulls it out. its practicially empty. She said you want this? I said yes. Goes back and get a new one. Then im waiting in line at the cash, and i see a box of pigments. I asked if they were LE ones, she says yes. /i aks for Meuseum Bronze if they have it. She picked up every single colour including some yellow (?) and a silver glitter. Anyway, it took me forever to get rung up and the service was awful. 
She had mentioned she was freelnce, but shit. I was so annoyed by the service._

 
Are you talking about the Pointe-Claire counter?


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes. I see that you're a MAC artist, and if you work there, i hope i didn't offend you. I've just had a couple bad experiences there back to back (i always had GREAT experiences there before). So maybe i'm just getting picky/ was spoiled. All the girl that i used to see there were 100% on top of everything. Every time i've gone in since before xmas, the mua seemed to indifferent as to the sale or... i duno. It's kind of a bummer. 

Maybe i'm just going in at the wrong times, or am being helped by the wrong people, i duno. 
That last one was kind of annoying though. Like i said, i know she was freelance, but she was really slow and didn't seem to know too much about the product. Also, she was muttering like crazy and i couldn't understand.
Either way, i got some GREAT product that day. I never thought i'd find museum bronze again.


----------



## Willa (Feb 10, 2009)

Mabelle I thought you were talking about the downtown downstairs The Bay counter

Never been in Pointe Claire tho


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chellebreezy* 

 
_ok so i think today was one of the worst experiences i've ever had at MAC._

 
She was just being pissy. I would have asked for the HR number, but that's me.

Try going to a different store, SOMEone will take them.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Mabelle I thought you were talking about the downtown downstairs The Bay counter

Never been in Pointe Claire tho_

 
ive never been to that counter. When i go downtown and visit mac, i usually truck on up to the pro store. 

Like i said, i could just be going at the "wrong times". I don't want to give the counter a bad name, i've just had a couple not so fantastic expiriences there in the last two months.

I'm wondering if my fav. MA still works in fairview. I havent seen her since before xmas, but i'm not around much anymore.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 10, 2009)

You know, there's a lot of people who keep posting in here about how unfair these posts are to the MAs/MAC/etc.  I really don't get it...I thought the whole point of this thread was for customers/consumers to rant and rave.  If I'm not mistaken, there's a similar thread for the MAs to rant and rave at will about odd customers and gripes as well, so it isn't like there's just nowhere for everyone to let off steam.  Service is bad sometimes, it helps to tell other people who understand.  Doesn't mean we all want to be treated like Queens whenever we're at a counter.  Just like customers are crappy sometimes too.  *shrug*

Besides, some of these stories are flat-out hilarious....like the fallout pigment sample


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Yes. I see that you're a MAC artist, and if you work there, i hope i didn't offend you. I've just had a couple bad experiences there back to back (i always had GREAT experiences there before). So maybe i'm just getting picky/ was spoiled. All the girl that i used to see there were 100% on top of everything. Every time i've gone in since before xmas, the mua seemed to indifferent as to the sale or... i duno. It's kind of a bummer. 

Maybe i'm just going in at the wrong times, or am being helped by the wrong people, i duno. 
That last one was kind of annoying though. Like i said, i know she was freelance, but she was really slow and didn't seem to know too much about the product. Also, she was muttering like crazy and i couldn't understand.
Either way, i got some GREAT product that day. I never thought i'd find museum bronze again._

 
Don't worry, you're not offending me one bit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just wondering if it was Pointe-Claire because the new freestanding store opened upstairs from it and you mentionned it. I just wanted to confirm.
I don't work at that counter...
but I know the MUA's there and they're awesome! It's been moving alot at that counter, especially since the freestanding store opened as well. 
There's one artist who used to be there who is now at Anjou, another one at Carrefour, etc...
The person who helped you around Christmas was probably only doing a shift for the holidays. I'm pretty sure you'll find your old crew soon enough because the freelancers were only there temporarily.
But yes, I know exactly which artists you're talking about and they're awesome! They're known as the original Pointe-Claire crew (before the store opened).


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Mabelle I thought you were talking about the downtown downstairs The Bay counter

Never been in Pointe Claire tho_

 
You have to! The MAC @ the Bay Pointe-Claire is an awesome counter, design wise. It's an old school counter and I hope it stays that way because it's so beautiful.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_You have to! The MAC @ the Bay Pointe-Claire is an awesome counter, design wise. It's an old school counter and I hope it stays that way because it's so beautiful._

 
They just flipped the tables around, so they're no longer up against the walls. Honestly, it was kind of jarring when i went in! i felt so disoriented. I'm sure i'll get used to it, but i kinda just stood there with an open mouth for a while. I had to ask where the paint pots were, i was so confused. 


My fav MA is Chantal, do you happen to know if she's still there? I used to work in the mall, so before the store opened i was there all the time. But i no longer work at the mall, and usually opt for the store instead of the counter (for palette eyeshadows), but if she's still there, i'll be sure to pop in more. She was always so flippin fantastic. I've written to corporate a couple times about how wonderful she is.

Thanks for the info on the counter! btw


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes Chantelle! She's always smiling and is pure entertainment. She knows her products well! I'm pretty sure she still works there, though  haven't seen her for months. 
Jasmine is very nice as well! I spoke with her the other day, she still at Pointe-Claire.


----------



## Willa (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_You have to! The MAC @ the Bay Pointe-Claire is an awesome counter, design wise. It's an old school counter and I hope it stays that way because it's so beautiful._

 
I would, but I live in Rosemont, so it would be far from home


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_She was just being pissy. I would have asked for the HR number, but that's me.

Try going to a different store, SOMEone will take them._

 
what's a HR number? is that like a customer service line or something?


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Yes Chantelle! She's always smiling and is pure entertainment. She knows her products well! I'm pretty sure she still works there, though  haven't seen her for months. 
Jasmine is very nice as well! I spoke with her the other day, she still at Pointe-Claire._

 
Awesome! 
It's funny you should mention Jasmine. I went to high school with her, we weren't friends, but we didn't dislike each other either (at least i didn't dislike her), so whenever i go there and she's working i feel too awkward to ask for her help. I just wait for another MA. I kinda get the impression she feels the same way. lol.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol!!!!! That's funny!
She's been with MAC for a while too, I think she's been with the company for 5 yrs...


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 13, 2009)

Yea, she's been there for a while.
Btw, i went to the store yesterday, and one of the former counter girls (i don't know her name!) said Chantal is gone!!! I was so upset. Apparently she's mostly freelancing, i duno if it's with mac or not.
She did my makeup once, and left me with such a lasting impression. The day she did (lkie3 years ago) i was like, wow, i need her to do my makeup for my wedding. 
It seems a lot of the counter girls are moving up to the store now.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 14, 2009)

Really?! Oh my, I wonder when she fell on freelance...
Yes, they're moving to the store because it's much busier. The Bay is a bit quieted now that the store opened.


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 16, 2009)

I ranted before on a different topic about my ma experience so i'll just copy and paste it. 
"I've actually had a sad experience with an MA who seemed to be in a rush and totally messed up my foundation match. Maybe it was because I looked really young (im 17 but i look younger) and didn't seem too serious about makeup?"
Sadly, this wasn't my only bad mac experience. During the opening of the Hello Kitty event, I expected to receive help from an MA who I was more comfortable with and had helped me every time i went to Mac. However, since her hands were full I wandered aimlessly and was really indecisive about what I should purchase. After a full 30 minutes finally someone came to me and asked if I needed help and I told her that I was unsure of what I should purchase and she told me to let her know when I was sure instead of helping me! Like I said before is it because I look like a 13 year old or maybe it was because of the busy-ness?


----------



## lara (Feb 16, 2009)

Even the most patient, wonderful MUA in the world isn't able to assist you personally during something as mad as a Hello Kitty launch event, you realise?


----------



## orkira (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a rant about Mac Online ordering.  I put in my giftcard which was a present from my husband from Christmas.  They actually charged the whole thing to my credit card instead and when I called they pretty much told me tough *#%@.  I had to call my husband at work and get him involved.  Sadly it is still not settled yet.  Ugh.


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 17, 2009)

Why they do not take MAC gift cards, it freakin' beyond me. Well, the Canadian site doesn't anyways.


----------



## Bernadette120 (Feb 17, 2009)

a few years ago when i first got into MAC i was so intimidated by the ma's...most of them were bitchy too...and sometimes mean! lately i have noticed that the attitudes have gone away. i havent had a bad experience in a long time! it seems maybe MAC realized this. i love going to talk at the girls at my mac counter! they pretty much rock!


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 17, 2009)

A small rant... I went to pick up the 226 today and there were seriously at least 4-5 people at this counter all dressed in black. 2 or 3 of them were huddled around this one girl who was getting her make up done by another employee.  I only wanted one brush and I was just standing there and one asked me if I needed help and I told them I was ready to check out and none of the them came to help me.  They waited for another girl who was actually helping a customer to finish with them and come ring me up.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette120* 

 
_a few years ago when i first got into MAC i was so intimidated by the ma's...most of them were bitchy too...and sometimes mean! lately i have noticed that the attitudes have gone away..._

 
I think it's worse in the city! I went to one in London the other day - my first time in a London store. But it wasn't even their flagship PRO store, just a tiny one on a side street in Carnaby Street. Anyway as soon as I went in there one or two of the girls looked at me as if to say "And what are _you_ doing here?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I get this quite a bit, probably because when I do my makeup I don't paint it on an inch thick!

It was towards the end of the day and one of the MA dudes went to lock the door so noone else came in but left it locked so no one could get _out_ rather than standing by the door to let people out as they go which is what normally happens.We all stood there waiting and someone else had to go up and unlock it. He didn't even bat an eyelid that there was a queue of 4-5 people all going "excuse me". 

Normally however 9 times out of 10 it's the younger MAs that are really intimidating and look at you funny. There's one girl at our MAC counter in my town and I reckon she's in her 30s - she's lovely and she's always willing to help!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allthatgl1tt3rs* 

 
_I think it's worse in the city! I went to one in London the other day - my first time in a London store. *But it wasn't even their flagship PRO store, just a tiny one on a side street in Carnaby Street.* Anyway as soon as I went in there one or two of the girls looked at me as if to say "And what are you doing here?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get this quite a bit, probably because when I do my makeup I don't paint it on an inch thick!_

 
Um, yes that is the Pro store.
I personally know a few of the MAs in there - sorry you felt that way, I find all of them approachable.


----------



## -KT- (Feb 23, 2009)

I have had some problems where I just go to a counter just to get one thing and am completely ignored. I usually stand near the register and MAs will ask me to move so they can ring up other people and then when they are done, run away before I even get a chance to ask for anything. 

When I was in Macys San Francisco they were very busy and I understand that but when a MA was done ringing up a woman I quickly said "Can I buy some blot powder?" She looked incredibly annoyed, rang me up and practically threw the bag at me and then ran away. I thought I had been the one being rude cause she might have been with a customer but as I walked away I saw her asking people if they needed help.I wish I hadn't bought anything at all really.The only counter I really love going to is the one At Oakridge mall in San Jose.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Feb 25, 2009)

Im gonna complain about a complainer.. seems fair right? lol
Well the other day, I had gotten off of work, and I went upstairs to the Macy's MAC to see my friend who works there. She was doing an appointment so we were chatting a little bit, I had my purse and my sneakers on along w/ a few shopping bags in hand. Well a customer walks up and well duh! Im not working, I dont even work at that counter, and I am in casual stuff now w/ shopping bags and purse in hand. So the manager greets her and she goes off "I was here the whole time, and that girl right there (pointing at me) didnt even acknowledge me or anything!" to which the manager goes "Well Im sorry, but she actually doesn't work here, so that might explain why" Im like serious?? wow! people are stupid sometimes.


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mszgrace* 

 
_I ranted before on a different topic about my ma experience so i'll just copy and paste it. 
"I've actually had a sad experience with an MA who seemed to be in a rush and totally messed up my foundation match. Maybe it was because I looked really young (im 17 but i look younger) and didn't seem too serious about makeup?"
Sadly, this wasn't my only bad mac experience. During the opening of the Hello Kitty event, I expected to receive help from an MA who I was more comfortable with and had helped me every time i went to Mac. However, since her hands were full I wandered aimlessly and was really indecisive about what I should purchase. After a full 30 minutes finally someone came to me and asked if I needed help and I told her that I was unsure of what I should purchase and she told me to let her know when I was sure instead of helping me! Like I said before is it because I look like a 13 year old or maybe it was because of the busy-ness?_

 
if you're really looking for help...saying you're not sure what you should buy isn't going get you any help. if you don't ask for help, obviously you're not going to get any. it's not your mua's fault she didn't help you...just sayin.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_if you're really looking for help...saying you're not sure what you should buy isn't going get you any help. if you don't ask for help, obviously you're not going to get any. it's not your mua's fault she didn't help you...just sayin._

 
True.
When the store is busy you can't just walk in and expect to be serviced.. you have to get someone's attention and ask.  That is what I do when its busy.. when I shop I hate standing around.. if I want something I like to get in.. get what I want and get out.

I like to go to MAC knowing what I want.. I'll have a list from looking online at the things that i want.
For events I usually have already looked over new collections on the internet and have an idea of what I want to try on or purchase.. so when I get into the store I know what to ask for.  all about strategy!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 4, 2009)

This wasn't necessarily a bad experience, just sort of gross and unprofessional. I was at a counter and I was looking at the display and the MA asked if I needed help and I said not right now and then she reaches over to take one of the lipstick testers and applies it without even sanitizing it.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Mar 8, 2009)

I wrote my own bad experience with a MAC worker and I gotten so much terrible feed back from it LMAO!

Anyways, This sucks big time! There's no explanation other than this person whom you encountered was as *lazy* as the worker at my mac counter. I believe they give every worker home work. She obviously wasn't studying their products at all!


----------



## sierrao (Mar 8, 2009)

i love my mac counter but i just hate it when your looking at the products and the ma is there staring at you or follows you around just to make sure your not going to steal anything. its like seriously i got money im not going to steal anything


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_i love my mac counter but i just hate it when your looking at the products and the ma is there staring at you or follows you around just to make sure your not going to steal anything. its like seriously i got money im not going to steal anything_

 
Right! 

This didn't happen to me at MAC, but in V.S. A women was packing things up and I was there to do some major haulage. At the time I wasn't paying her any attention, thus is when a friend nudged me and said she was watching me hard. As if I were going to steal something. What-the-fuck-ever!

I just paid my stuff and left. I could care-less about stealing something. I got enough money for a shopping spree everyday.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_I wrote my own bad experience with a MAC worker and I gotten so much terrible feed back from it LMAO!

Anyways, This sucks big time! There's no explanation other than this person whom you encountered was as *lazy* as the worker at my mac counter. I believe they give every worker home work. She obviously wasn't studying their products at all!_

 
I have never received homework, most of the managers I have had would rather us do things like that at the counter, when we are actually getting _paid_ for it.  Now they _have_ stopped giving out PKMs, so that may have affected product knowledge for some people.


----------



## kyuubified (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, reading these I'm glad I haven't had a truly horrible experience. I've never had anyone treating my rudely, but I have had people treat as if I know nothing about MAC (though they dont do it condescendingly). I suppose it's because I seem young, and they probably assume I have no money to buy anything with, or am new to make up (for some reason, it seems everytime I visit the MAC counter I'm not wearing any make up that day). But in general, they aren't too bad (however, I still had a really nice SA help me, even though I was buying a single Tendertone! She was really nice to boot).

I think the best customer service I've had is the MAC PRO store in Las Vegas (in the Forum Shops at Caesar's Palace). Probably because they're used to people coming in a myriad of shapes; old, young, dressed to the nines, dressed looking like you rolled out of bed! Every single MA there was as sweet as could be, so helpful, despite the fact that it was packed because of the Hello Kitty collection. It was multitasking at it's prime, and I was really impressed.


----------



## crystalclear (Mar 10, 2009)

Only time I've ever had bad service at MAC was at the counter in Stansted airport. Since I was studying abroad I was constantly back and forth and was in there once every 4-6 week and spent alot yet even when there was no one around I got ignored and when they did bother it was with such bad grace I was tempted to tell them to forget it and get it from town next time I was home. Don't know if things have changed since I was last there but I'm so glad my usual counter is much much better even when the place is really busy.


----------



## amyzon (Mar 11, 2009)

I love my MAC store, and all the girls there... but the one thing that irks me at times is that a couple of the girls there seem to have much less knowledge of the product names that I do... Especially of new product releases.  I'll ask for Creme in Your Coffee and they go, 'You mean Creme Cup'.  I say, 'No... There's a lipstick called Creme in Your Coffee and it's promoted with this collection.'  And because they put it back into the regular line Cremesheen display it took them quite a while to find it, and when they did, they exclaim, 'OH, what a pretty color!'  The same thing happens when I ask for new eyeshadows sometimes, I'll point, and you'd expect that with a new collection of only four or five new shadows they'd know the names, but they have to pick them up to get the names.... It's only a couple of girls but anyhow.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Not that big of a deal I guess, especially compared to some of your stories!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mszgrace* 

 
_I ranted before on a different topic about my ma experience so i'll just copy and paste it. 
"I've actually had a sad experience with an MA who seemed to be in a rush and totally messed up my foundation match. Maybe it was because I looked really young (im 17 but i look younger) and didn't seem too serious about makeup?"
Sadly, this wasn't my only bad mac experience. During the opening of the Hello Kitty event, I expected to receive help from an MA who I was more comfortable with and had helped me every time i went to Mac. However, since her hands were full I wandered aimlessly and was really indecisive about what I should purchase. After a full 30 minutes finally someone came to me and asked if I needed help and I told her that I was unsure of what I should purchase and she told me to let her know when I was sure instead of helping me! Like I said before is it because I look like a 13 year old or maybe it was because of the busy-ness?_

 

The thing is if you don't ask for help you're not gonna get any.
Like Lara said it was the Hello Kitty launch and they would have been super busy anyway but if I ask you "Are you okay, do you need help?" and you say to me I'm not sure what to get yet I would have left you to browse and helped someone else.
I doubt it as anything to do with how old you look.


----------



## susannef (Mar 27, 2009)

Most of the women who work at the mac counters in stockholm are VERY clueless. Last summer when they had the cool heat collection in they tried to sell me Big T claming it was part of that collection..


----------



## fintia (Mar 27, 2009)

My experience since I started with MAC has been ok.. The first time I decided to get a make over.. It was ok.. it was not Awesome.. I remember that another girl was getting a makeover with another MUA and she ended up looking stunning while mine was ok.. I did not feel the MUA put her best effort.. she did not use any primer on my eyes, no moisturizer before the foundation, no concealer, and the eye makeup was pretty but not really flattering the shape of my eyes.. they way I do it is way better IMO....

Now.. yesterday I went to another counter and this MUA was very nice, I told her I wanted to try the Studio Fix fluid and she did put moisturizer on my face but did not use concealer before foundation soI felt the application was not flawless so it was dissapointing.. then she set my foundation with the MSF Natural and I looked  whiter so because I let her know I was not satisfied  she said oh so you wanna try the darker shade and it turned out a lot better..  when I saw the final result my face did not look as flawless.. I have some acne ( time of the month) so again because she did not use concealer the acne was  showing so I was a bit dissapointed but thought I'll buy it and do my thing at home and I'll make a decision so I'm in probatory with the Studio Fix Fluid and the MSF LOL

I asked her name anyways becasue she was really nice.. I guess i'll give her another chance.. I also thought that becasue it was not a makeover they do not put a lot of effort??? let me know if they are supposed to do it really good even if it's not a makeover.. well these are my experiences.. I am hoping to find a very cool MUA soon!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_My experience since I started with MAC has been ok.. The first time I decided to get a make over.. It was ok.. it was not Awesome.. I remember that another girl was getting a makeover with another MUA and she ended up looking stunning while mine was ok.. I did not feel the MUA put her best effort.. she did not use any primer on my eyes, no moisturizer before the foundation, no concealer, and the eye makeup was pretty but not really flattering the shape of my eyes.. they way I do it is way better IMO....

Now.. yesterday I went to another counter and this MUA was very nice, I told her I wanted to try the Studio Fix fluid and she did put moisturizer on my face but did not use concealer before foundation soI felt the application was not flawless so it was dissapointing.. then she set my foundation with the MSF Natural and I looked whiter so because I let her know I was not satisfied she said oh so you wanna try the darker shade and it turned out a lot better.. when I saw the final result my face did not look as flawless.. I have some acne ( time of the month) so again because she did not use concealer the acne was showing so I was a bit dissapointed but thought I'll buy it and do my thing at home and I'll make a decision so I'm in probatory with the Studio Fix Fluid and the MSF LOL

I asked her name anyways becasue she was really nice.. I guess i'll give her another chance.. I also thought that becasue it was not a makeover they do not put a lot of effort??? let me know if they are supposed to do it really good even if it's not a makeover.. well these are my experiences.. I am hoping to find a very cool MUA soon!_

 
In your m/a's defense, there are a few reasons I could think of why she didn't use concealer/moisturizer
1: Maybe she didn't think you needed it. I hate when people put just foundation on me and skip concealer, and usually when I tell them that they think I'm nuts bc they don't see what I'm trying to cover up. We all notice our own flaws more than others do.
2: You asked to try FOUNDATION. Did you mention that you wanted your face done or just wanted to try foundation? BC I know where I work those are 2 very different things. 
3: Maybe she didn't want you to think she was being a pushy salesperson, I know that sometimes if I feel like I'm clicking with a customer I don't want them to see me as pushing anything on them that they didn't ask for. 

I think it's cool that you're willing to give her another shot. Maybe next time it'll work out better. =).


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 1, 2009)

^ seriously, I usually try 3 products on a customer, like primer, foundation and moisturizer or even blush. But if they don't ask for concealor, i rarely assume they want it on.

Also I never put the concealor on first. I do it last, so it can cover and stay.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a love/hate relationship with the MAC store in The West Ed Mall.

Usually every single time i go there there is this really nice girl, who always helps me out with everything & is so patient & doesnt make me feel stupid for asking questions. But the most recent time i went there, there was this really snotty girl. She was just walking around not doing anything, so i went up to her & asked her for some help but when i did she just walked away without saying anything. She was the only one who wasn;t busy so i tried asking her again, when two other girls walked in and she went straight for them. Needless to say i left the store feeling kinda let down & without aything.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 7, 2009)

As much as I love MAC, I HATE going into my local counter. 

I actually loathe all but 2 of the MA's that work at the Cork MAC counter, they're consistently rude to me, and have actually insulted my makeup/clothes to my face, and loudly behind my back to other MA's. Example ; 'oh GOD, that weird looking girl is back again.' x_x;;;

Where do they get off?! 
They always act like it's a hassle to get my items for me also, even when they're just standing around... hello? You're making money off me! 

Not to mention the fact that half the MA's makeup who work there is horrific. I know it sounds bizarre, because most MAC MA's look impeccable...
I don't know HOW they got the job but to me, unblended E/S, stripes of burgundy/orange/bright pink blusher and completely mismatched foundation is NOT a look MAC should be showing on its MA's. I would never let them near my face. 

AAAGH. </rant>


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 8, 2009)

^ woa. you need to send MAC and email. try to get their names and seriously e-mail mac. That is no where near acceptable. Ask for their district manager's number. or their manager's name.
That is so freakin ridiculous i cannot believe it.

I must admit, that when i was in galway, i went to a mac counter and the MA was ignoring me. When she finally helped me she seemed completely disinterested and was kind of curt and rude. i wasnt impressed.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 8, 2009)

^ I experienced similar kind of service in Dublin too ;( the MA's just stood around looking snooty and pissed off with their arms folded and just made me feel really uncomfortable. When I asked one for something she was really rude and pawned me off to someone else because she was 'busy'...

I actually just order everything online nowadays, and just go into MAC to swatch things. Ugh.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 9, 2009)

seriously email MAC. that kind of behavior isnt acceptable. this counter should be spoken to.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

I had been hunting down the HK keychain clip. I had found a list of random MAC stores and started calling them and explaining my situation to them and how I was wondering if they either had any of them left or would know where I could find it. All the MA's I spoke with were pretty nice although there were a few that were WONDERFUL and super helpful. One guy named Roger I think, from I think the Orlando store took the time to give me all the MAC Pro Store numbers. 

I called the Chicago number and spoke to a MA there who was nice at first. But after she said she didn't have them...she just went on to say sorry, have a good day bye then click! Like she didn't even let me talk after that! I understand she may of been very busy and all but it wasn't as if I was asking her some ridiculous pointless question or was trying to waste her time.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_ 
I actually loathe all but 2 of the MA's that work at the Cork MAC counter, they're consistently rude to me, and have actually insulted my makeup/clothes to my face, and loudly behind my back to other MA's. Example ; 'oh GOD, that weird looking girl is back again.' x_x;;;
_

 
that's so shitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i agree that you should at least email MAC with that issue


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_^ seriously, I usually try 3 products on a customer, like primer, foundation and moisturizer or even blush. But if they don't ask for concealor, i rarely assume they want it on.

Also I never put the concealor on first. I do it last, so it can cover and stay.

just my 2 cents._


----------



## Elusive21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-KT-* 

 
_ 
When I was in Macys San Francisco they were very busy and I understand that but when a MA was done ringing up a woman I quickly said "Can I buy some blot powder?" She looked incredibly annoyed, rang me up and practically threw the bag at me and then ran away. I thought I had been the one being rude cause she might have been with a customer but as I walked away I saw her asking people if they needed help.I wish I hadn't bought anything at all really.The only counter I really love going to is the one At Oakridge mall in San Jose._

 
Perhaps it was because when you only buy one thing it hurts the MAs sales average. It's better if you buy at least 2 or 3 things, right? 

I'm not an MA, but this is just what I've heard.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elusive21* 

 
_Perhaps it was because when you only buy one thing it hurts the MAs sales average. It's better if you buy at least 2 or 3 things, right? 

I'm not an MA, but this is just what I've heard._

 
i see the whole point about the sales average but if this is true it doesn't seem to be a justified reason for being rude
just a thought
it might be better for them but if she only came for blot powder she should be able to get it and go on about her business.




i mean, i know when i go to MAC i only go when i know i want a few things and not just one but everyone isn't like that


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elusive21* 

 
_Perhaps it was because when you only buy one thing it hurts the MAs sales average. It's better if you buy at least 2 or 3 things, right? 

I'm not an MA, but this is just what I've heard._

 
a MAC SA is like any other SA in that regards.
Yes it could hurt her upts (units per transaction) and her ADS (average dollar sale) but on the whole, she has a goal to meet of x amount of dollars. 25$ vlot powder (or however much) would certainly help her achieve that. 

Besides, when i worked retail i was never rude to a customer because they were buying one measly tank top or something. With an attitude like that you won't get return customers.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a story. I was a the MAC counter at Macy's during March. I got no greeting whatsoever from the MA. Finally I had to hunt one down. I asked her if "Fashion Mews" was still available. She asked me in her broken English what "Fashion Mews" was. I was shocked. I told her it's the lavenderish lipstick from the Hello Kitty collection. She was like, "You mean cute-ter?" (She mispronounced Cute-ster.) I was like, "No, Fashion Mews." I even pointed at the sample that they had there. Finally she opened up the drawer and dug around and came back with a lipstick in her hand. I looked at the label on the box and it said "Cute-ster." I was sooo annoyed that she couldn't understand. Her English was horrible. I had to talk really slow and enunciate every word I was saying. 

After that, she finally went back to the drawer and found "Fashion Mews" for me. I then asked her if the LE 226 brush was still available. I had seen it there a few weeks before at the same counter. She said that she'll check.  A few minutes later, she comes back and says, "226? What brush is that? Eye or face?" I said, "it's the pointed crease brush that came out with the BBR collection (I said the whole collection name so she wouldn't get even more confused)." She went back, looked around, asked another MA. The other MA wasn't familiar with it either. They kept bringing me random eye brushes and asking "is it this one?" I was so fed up. I swear I knew more about MAC's released products than her. I don't get how she was hired.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elusive21* 

 
_Perhaps it was because when you only buy one thing it hurts the MAs sales average. It's better if you buy at least 2 or 3 things, right? 

I'm not an MA, but this is just what I've heard._

 

It doesn't matter how many items you purchase or if you even purchase anything at all. A SA's job is to be friendly and helpful no matter what you decide. That is their job to help you regardless.

I've been to the MAC counter at Macy's in downtown SF. I've always gotten good customer service there. I hope I never encounter the MA you dealt with!


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah I never really got the whole "MA's give you bad attitude if you only buy one item". I'm sorry I'm hurting your sales average and all, but I'm not interested in purchasing more just to help you out with it. Sounds selfish, but if the MA is giving you bad service because you're not purchasing enough, they're being selfish as well. Maybe if you're nice to me I'll come back in a few weeks and buy an entire collection.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_As much as I love MAC, I HATE going into my local counter. 

I actually loathe all but 2 of the MA's that work at the Cork MAC counter, they're consistently rude to me, and have actually insulted my makeup/clothes to my face, and loudly behind my back to other MA's. Example ; 'oh GOD, that weird looking girl is back again.' x_x;;;

Where do they get off?! 
They always act like it's a hassle to get my items for me also, even when they're just standing around... hello? You're making money off me! 

Not to mention the fact that half the MA's makeup who work there is horrific. I know it sounds bizarre, because most MAC MA's look impeccable...
I don't know HOW they got the job but to me, unblended E/S, stripes of burgundy/orange/bright pink blusher and completely mismatched foundation is NOT a look MAC should be showing on its MA's. I would never let them near my face. 

AAAGH. </rant>_

 
That is soooooooo incredibly rude!! Wow. Does she not want to make any commission?


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have to say I've put off going to MAC Pro store in NYC for awhile because I've heard of some poor reviews about the MUA's being intimidating or rude but I'm happy to report that I had a wonderful time there today. When I walked in the first person I approached had a bit of an attitude and when I told her what I was looking for, she called someone else over for me and what a delight she was. She walked around the store with me, showed me the magazines and computer room they had set up and was very nice about every question I asked her. So for anyone that was initially wary about the NYC pro store, definately don't be, I had a great time there!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I have a story. I was a the MAC counter at Macy's during March. I got no greeting whatsoever from the MA. Finally I had to hunt one down. I asked her if "Fashion Mews" was still available. She asked me in her broken English what "Fashion Mews" was. I was shocked. I told her it's the lavenderish lipstick from the Hello Kitty collection. She was like, "You mean cute-ter?" (She mispronounced Cute-ster.) I was like, "No, Fashion Mews." I even pointed at the sample that they had there. Finally she opened up the drawer and dug around and came back with a lipstick in her hand. I looked at the label on the box and it said "Cute-ster." I was sooo annoyed that she couldn't understand. Her English was horrible. I had to talk really slow and enunciate every word I was saying. 

After that, she finally went back to the drawer and found "Fashion Mews" for me. I then asked her if the LE 226 brush was still available. I had seen it there a few weeks before at the same counter. She said that she'll check. A few minutes later, she comes back and says, "226? What brush is that? Eye or face?" I said, "it's the pointed crease brush that came out with the BBR collection (I said the whole collection name so she wouldn't get even more confused)." She went back, looked around, asked another MA. The other MA wasn't familiar with it either. They kept bringing me random eye brushes and asking "is it this one?" I was so fed up. I swear I knew more about MAC's released products than her. I don't get how she was hired._

 
i would have been horribly irritated.....
i mean, i love the fact i can walk into MAC and say a color and they walk RIGHT TO IT, ya know? or say a brush number and it's not a question of "is it eyes or face" wtf??!! how are you still working here???!!!
i only go to two counters down here (s. fla) and i love the MA's at both but i swear if i ever encounter someone that just flat out doesn't know anything i will have no problem moving on to someone else for help or leaving. that kind of shit would piss me off and make me wanna go home and take nap....


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow I hope i never meet an MA that doesnt know anything because knowing me I would raise all kinds of hell. Thats why i order online


----------



## Exotica (Apr 19, 2009)

this was about 5 years ago when I went to my first MAC counter. I bought a foundation, 3 eyeshadows and a lipglass. one of the MA's who was standing around doing nothing said outloud/rudely "why do you need SO much makeup?" 

if only she could see my collection now


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 19, 2009)

^ Uh, what?! It's one thing to be snarky with your customer if they're irritating you, but quite another to take a jab at you for buying - TOO MUCH MAKEUP? Shouldn't she be happy that you're buying any makeup at all despite her horrible attitude, let alone "too much"? Not only was she completely rude, but also completely irrational.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 19, 2009)

I wear more than that on my face every day. That was completely uncalled for.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotica* 

 
_this was about 5 years ago when I went to my first MAC counter. I bought a foundation, 3 eyeshadows and a lipglass. one of the MA's who was standing around doing nothing said outloud/rudely "why do you need SO much makeup?" 

if only she could see my collection now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd have been soooo tempted to say back, "Maybe I don't.  And maybe you don't need this sale," and then left and bought the stuff online.  

I personally don't care for the MAC counter in my city (the only one in my city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I make hour long trek up to Denver to go to the MAC store there.  The atmosphere at the counter here isn't nearly as nice as the MAC store in Denver - every MA at the Denver store has always been super nice and very helpful, and I love going up there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The nicer place to be is the one that gets my business.


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Apr 27, 2009)

*Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Well, today was the first time I did.  I was on my way home from picking up something in a town which is 25 minutes away.  I decided to stop at the MAC store at a mall I wont mention on my way back home.  Its not the MAC store/counter that I usually go to but I have been there many times before.  The MAC counter I usually go to is in MACY's at another mall closer to my house and all the MUA's know me and I know them.  They wont think twice about spending as much time as I need with me picking out makeup because they know I spend my money there.
Now all of  you know how the MAC stores are set up and when I went in to the store I knew exactly the eye shadows I wanted so I grabbed them off the shelf.  There are no "behind the register" areas that I have ever known about and I have done this in this store before and also in others.  Immediately, one of the MUA's came over to me and told me I couldnt do that and had to choose my shadows from the other side. Obviously this woman has  no idea that I do know what I want and I dont need to look at the shadows "in better light" as she put it.  She was rude and at that point I wanted to leave and go to the other store I frequent.  After she finished with another customer she came over to me and continued with her know it all attitude about makeup like I was some novice.  I told her I had over 30 or so shadows I wanted to depot and put into palattes.  She jumped down my throat and told me that that couldnt be done and that I had to buy the special ones sold for that purpose of putting them in the palatte. She said they has magnets in them and the others didnt.  I already knew this but I wanted to have them in palattes so I could see what I have when I do my makeup.  She refused to sell me the palattes!!  I was angry at this point so I bought a quad palatte and 4 shadows to travel with.  She continued to push other products on me asking me if I wanted mascara or lipsticks, etc.  This has NEVER happened to me in a MAC store or counter. I usually end up making friends with the MUA, laughing & joking with them the whole time.  All of the MUA I have befriended always say they love when I come to buy because I know my product and I come prepared (unlike a lot of others they say)  I thank this site for all the knowledge I have acquired to become so MAC savy.  Anyway, now that I rambled on about this I want to know if anyone else has experienced an unfriendly or rude MUA?


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

I hear ya, I don;t go into my MAC counter anymore ever, cause every MA I deal with there is so rude to me. There's a similar thread to this here ^_^


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

that's such a shame that you didn't have a great experiance at the store. i've been very lucky and no matter what mac store i have been to in the uk and us i have always got treated really well and felt like my money was well spent. lets hope that this was a one off that happened to you. maybe the MA was new and didn't understand that some people like to depot... or maybe she'd had a really bad day. doesn't excuse the behaviour but don't let it put you off! at least at your normal store the people are all lovely.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I hear ya, I don;t go into my MAC counter anymore ever, cause every MA I deal with there is so rude to me. There's a similar thread to this here ^_^_

 
which counter do you find them rude?


----------



## -.LadyKay* (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Awww that's horrible! What's wrong with some people?!


----------



## CurlyBrunette (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Thanks guys.  NOTHING will ever stop me from buying MAC!  This was the only time I have ever been treated rudely by a MUA.  Tahti, I am sorry you dont even go to your MAC counter because you have been treated badly in the past.  I only wish I could remember her name because then I would send off an e-mail to MAC.  Maybe I will with the store name and a description of her.  Thinking about it I should have just asked for the palettes and not told her what I was going to do with my shadows! Oh well!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_which counter do you find them rude? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Cork counter! ;O There's only one counter in all of Finland, and I had always received fantastic friendly service there, and I've been to two counters in Ireland - Cork and Dublin - and I've found both of them to be snooty and discourteous to me ;/ mostly they just ignore me..

Amusingly enough though, when I do get service they always give me the wrong stuff/try and convince me of things I don't want lol. Example ; 
'Can you get me Ruby Woo?' 'Okay *hands me MAC Red*'
'No, I don't want Hue, Glazes don't show up on my lips, they're too pigmented.' 'Okay, try Pervette then maybe?'
'I want a light pinkish blush, something that keeps me looking pale and untanned.' 'Ummm no you're too pale you have to darken your complexion. *hands me bronzer*'
all I can do is LOL xDD


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_The Cork counter! ;O There's only one counter in all of Finland, and I had always received fantastic friendly service there, and I've been to two counters in Ireland - Cork and Dublin - and I've found both of them to be snooty and discourteous to me ;/ mostly they just ignore me..

Amusingly enough though, when I do get service they always give me the wrong stuff/try and convince me of things I don't want lol. Example ; 
'Can you get me Ruby Woo?' 'Okay *hands me MAC Red*'
'No, I don't want Hue, Glazes don't show up on my lips, they're too pigmented.' 'Okay, try Pervette then maybe?'
'I want a light pinkish blush, something that keeps me looking pale and untanned.' 'Ummm no you're too pale you have to darken your complexion. *hands me bronzer*'
all I can do is LOL xDD_

 
ive never been to the one in cork, but i've been to the counters in galway, brown thomas on grafton street and the counter in dundrum... in galway they were nice and helpful but in both of the dublin counters theyve been really snobby and and unhelpful! its disappointing


----------



## Tahti (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_ive never been to the one in cork, but i've been to the counters in galway, brown thomas on grafton street and the counter in dundrum... in galway they were nice and helpful but in both of the dublin counters theyve been really snobby and and unhelpful! its disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bah I know ;/ Maybe it's not really to do with MAC as such though, as I've found most of the employees in BT are rude. I should make a trip up to Galway ;D not only do I hear there's a good party scene, but they have nice MAC MA's! xD


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2009)

It's a shame there is this feeling coming from customers that mac ma's are so snooty. I think that alot of people find it quite intimidating going into a mac store full of fully made up mac artists. I know before i worked for mac I felt a little outnumbered when I went into a mac shop! But honestly if you get talking us we don't bite! I think that part of our image (which needs to look strong) can create this idea that we are full of ourselves. It's also a real shame to see so many people having bad experiences. I mean that one about yelling at a customer! That is just appalling! I can't imagine witnessing it! You'd just be in shock! I try to be as friendly as possible to everyone and super helpful. Is there a thread for any good customer service at mac? I feel like i need a little mac staff pick me up after reading this! x


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 28, 2009)

^ You know what love, the people who are upset are the first to speak. I am so content with the ladies at my MAC store, and I know a lot of others are as well. The store I go to is just a DREAM and I am actually good friends with a lot of the women there! They are fantastic, strong, smart women. I actually wrote head office a full page letter telling them how amazing these staff were. MAC has a great staff overall, but theres always bound to be bad apples. That doesn't mean that everyone is rotten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't feel bad, be proud of your company.


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2009)

For the most part, my experiences at MAC counters have not been good. The MA's I've encountered are rude and act like they cant give you the time of day. I'm sure there is wonderful artists out there but I've yet to come across one.

So what do i do? i research what i need/want and go in with a list ready to go


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_It's a shame there is this feeling coming from customers that mac ma's are so snooty. I think that alot of people find it quite intimidating going into a mac store full of fully made up mac artists. I know before i worked for mac I felt a little outnumbered when I went into a mac shop! But honestly if you get talking us we don't bite! I think that part of our image (which needs to look strong) can create this idea that we are full of ourselves. It's also a real shame to see so many people having bad experiences. I mean that one about yelling at a customer! That is just appalling! I can't imagine witnessing it! You'd just be in shock! I try to be as friendly as possible to everyone and super helpful. Is there a thread for any good customer service at mac? I feel like i need a little mac staff pick me up after reading this! x_

 
hope you or any other MA's reading this don't feel attacked or anything. yes, i've had a shitty experience or two and yes i've spoken about them on here. i don't think anyone who has had a bad experience is thinking that MAC just employs a bunch of bitches or anything. lol! i know i don't feel that way. it's just a place where we can share similar situations. there's a thread somewhere in here that an MA started referring to the flip side of this which is BAD CUSTOMERS (i think it's still open but not sure). i've also noticed that the ladies that are effected more by this are the ones that don't really have a lot of counters to choose from or may be driving a shitload of miles to the closest one only to have a bad experience, which if i were in their position i'd probably be pissed also. i don't have that problem anymore. i used to in my hometown but being in south fla gives me a shitload of counters to choose from so my right to rant is pretty much non-existent at this point.... if i don't like someone at a counter i can just drive to a different one. i only frequent two of them and the choice between which one i go to depends on how much gas i have in my car. lol!!
so don't feel bad!! we know all are not rude bitches!!! and i'm sure you're a very sweet MA. my last visit to MAC was absolutely lovely and i wrote MAC (well, left a comment on the website) about how much i enjoyed my visit..... just wanted to throw that in there for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












p.s. why don't you start a thread about MAC's good customer service??? just a thought


----------



## Tahti (Apr 28, 2009)

^ There is one started, here..

I'm sorry if I offended any MAC artists with my rant about my experience so far..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ There is one started, here..

I'm sorry if I offended any MAC artists with my rant about my experience so far.._

 
you had one that is SUPER justified tho.......
i don't have time go back and look but didn't you have the problem where the MA was making rude comments and remarks about you???
that's so horrible....


----------



## User49 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Lauren1981. I don't feel offended or anything. I just think it's a shame that it's so commonplace for people to feel like the ma's aren't helpful. I don't want to sound ignorant or arrogant but I'm shocked to be honest that there are ma's employed by mac getting away with things like yelling at the customers! And even more shocked to find that some people are so uncomfortable with certain ma's that they have to drive to a different mac shop to get served! Considering most of em are so far apart. I don't think I could be bothered to do that actually lol. I'd just be like "excuse me, can you like do your job and just give me some advice" Rant over.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_ive never been to the one in cork, but i've been to the counters in galway, brown thomas on grafton street and the counter in dundrum... in galway they were nice and helpful but in both of the dublin counters theyve been really snobby and and unhelpful! its disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ive been to a counter in galway (once, duno which it was liek... 3 years ago) and i found the MA very rude and disinterested. She kept ignoring me and was speak_g _to me like i was stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was very frusterated.


----------



## buddhy (May 20, 2009)

This is 100% my problem, not anyone else's but if I know I'm going to MAC I don't put much make up on, only something really subtle on my eyes. I feel ashamed of my abilities incase they judge me. 

I would hate to think of them laughing at my atempts when I leave!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 25, 2009)

I feel like when I go into certain MAC stores without any makeup on, they don't really care too much about assisting me. They probably think I wouldn't buy anything or know nothing about makeup. However, when I have a full face of makeup on and it looks nice, they always compliment and give me lots of assistance.


----------



## Boasorte (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buddhy* 

 
_This is 100% my problem, not anyone else's but if I know I'm going to MAC I don't put much make up on, only something really subtle on my eyes. I feel ashamed of my abilities incase they judge me. 

I would hate to think of them laughing at my atempts when I leave!!_

 
I totally get what you mean, but at the same time, I usually laugh quietly about some of the makeup the MUA wears
This one MA eyeliner was put on so bad, there was no straight line, and her blush was crazy pink, not even blended right, and I was wondering, who the hell hired her?
But you should go in there with makeup on, so they can honestly tell you if it looks right, and what you can improve.
I go in there sometimes with eyeshadow, and take my glasses off right before entering the store(IDK why, when I know I can't see far so if they look at me and say hi, I keep walking lol)
then ask someone who works there if it looks okay


----------



## Melanie1784 (May 28, 2009)

Mine is an experience at benefit, i bought some products so they offered me a make up lesson make over. I was told they would do one side of my face and i would do the other, that didn't happen!
I got there and they were all friendly until they passed me onto the girl doing my make up. I removed my make up and she asked me to put on moisturiser. After that she used their new flawless foundation compact, which made me a weird yellow colour!! Then put on blush and bronzer. She kept telling me about their stuff and i have alot of it so i was like ooh i have that and instead and chatting with me about them she seemed pissed off at me! sorry for being a benefit fan! Then another girl working there was chatting to me about where i work and people we both know and she shot her the most evil glare! at least the other girl was pleasant.
I asked her to teach me how to do smokey eyes and my god! i looked like i had been out the night before drinking, drunkenly slept at someones house and crawled out of bed! it looked vile! there wasn't enough on! To make matters worse she hadn't put enough concelor on so i looked like a dead person (i have bad dark circles). She then kept trying to sell me the foundation which i said i had only just bought a dior one so didn't need it. After that i bought a few products but she was still rude and pushy, and made another appointment for me. I will never go to that benefit counter again.


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 28, 2009)

I have a MAC store near my house. Normally when I go to shop I have a list of things I have researched first and want to try. When I go to buy makeup I shop with a bare face just in case I want to try anything on beyond swatching it instore. I can't tell you how many times I have had mean, rude or just down right *itchy artists ignore me because they thought they could assume my skill level or gauge how much I would spend. I use my pro-card so I can only make so many purchases per period...so when I do it is large and in MAC-Tastic charge. I got so sick of my service there that I now will drive three times as far to go visit my lovelies at my new favorite MAC store. I adore all the MUA's there, they know me by name and always are willing to show me "the best stuff". They even let me borrow their brushes to apply things I want to try on. Even though I am not in very often they have taken the time to get to know me and don't judge! So too bad for the other store... guess they won't be getting my money!


----------



## Delilah (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CurlyBrunette* 

 
_Anyway, now that I rambled on about this I want to know if anyone else has experienced an unfriendly or rude MUA?_

 
Yeh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only experienced unfriendly service from MAC.  I find it intimidating enough going to makeup counters & having strangers touching my face... When it's someone with an _attitude _it makes it even worse.  

Usually me & my boring, neutral work makeup gets ignored, which is fine by me.  A visit to MAC last week started with the usual criticisms about dehydrated skin/bad skincare regime & then the thickly applied SS foundation, I was given a dirty look & attitude when I wanted to see how foundation would wear before purchasing. 

Look, I'm sorry, but all foundations wear differently.  I've had bad oxidising from MAC as well as slipping into creases I didn't know I had.  I know its annoying when a customer takes up your time without purchasing, but I _have no alternative_ to trying your products.  I can't stick my fingers in there & go for it!  So don't roll your eyes and 'uh huh' me when I say I'm going to see how it wears for today.

It's this attitude that is the reason MUA's often hear the 'oh, I have sensitive skin' and other reasons for not purchasing straight away.  If you hear that, let a little warning bell sound in your head that you are projecting that snooty vibe.

On the flip side, the Armarni counters I've been to have always been nothing but nice.


----------



## Yushimi (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Ever have a problem with a MAC MUA?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delilah* 

 
_Yeh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only experienced unfriendly service from MAC.  I find it intimidating enough going to makeup counters & having strangers touching my face... When it's someone with an attitude it makes it even worse.  

Usually me & my boring, neutral work makeup gets ignored, which is fine by me.  A visit to MAC last week started with the usual criticisms about dehydrated skin/bad skincare regime & then the thickly applied SS foundation, I was given a dirty look & attitude when I wanted to see how foundation would wear before purchasing. 

Look, I'm sorry, but all foundations wear differently.  I've had bad oxidising from MAC as well as slipping into creases I didn't know I had.  I know its annoying when a customer takes up your time without purchasing, but I have no alternative to trying your products.  I can't stick my fingers in there & go for it!  So don't roll your eyes and 'uh huh' me when I say I'm going to see how it wears for today.

It's this attitude that is the reason MUA's often hear the 'oh, I have sensitive skin' and other reasons for not purchasing straight away.  If you hear that, let a little warning bell sound in your head that you are projecting that snooty vibe.

On the flip side, the Armarni counters I've been to have always been nothing but nice._

 
Have you ever asked for a sample of the foundation? Then you could test it for the day at home or when you go out instead. That's what I usually do lolz. Then I go back if I like it, if I don't...then I go back for a different colour or a different foundation.


----------



## Strawberrymold (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_Thanks Lauren1981. I don't feel offended or anything. I just think it's a shame that it's so commonplace for people to feel like the ma's aren't helpful. I don't want to sound ignorant or arrogant but I'm shocked to be honest that there are ma's employed by mac getting away with things like yelling at the customers! And even more shocked to find that some people are so uncomfortable with certain ma's that they have to drive to a different mac shop to get served! Considering most of em are so far apart. I don't think I could be bothered to do that actually lol. I'd just be like "excuse me, can you like do your job and just give me some advice" Rant over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Even though I do drive a bit further now to get good service I am kinda glad for it. The ladies at my new store have turned me onto so many wonderful things that I never would have picked out. Normally I wouldn't care as much for something like clothes or shoes but this is MAKEUP! I want to be excited by the MUA who helps me! I want her to tell me her fave color combo's and tricks... That's funny though. At my old MAC store there were times that I wanted to say something like that... or maybe I should just ask them to reimburse me for the extra gas


----------



## Elusive21 (May 30, 2009)

Ugh . . . I had kind of a bad experience at Benefit yesterday. I went in there to try the Boi-ing concealer. The SA told me that I should get shade 1. I asked her if I could try (swatch) both of the shades just to be sure that I would be getting something tbat I really wanted. She let me do it and after swatching I happily said "You were right - shade 1 is the right one for me" to which she flippantly replied "Yes, I know, I'm a make up artist you know." I thought that was rude. Yes, I  realize that she is a makeup artist but I am still the customer and I would like to swatch both shades just in case. I wasn't rude to her or anything and I didn't act like she didn't know what she was talking about. I have a lot of respect for MUAs but I just wanted to swatch both shades (sometimes when 2 shades are pretty similiar I end up buying both just in case, and that's what I was trying to figure out.

I'm also from Ukraine (been living here for 14 years so I don't have much of an accent at all most people don't even notice it) and she started asking me TONS of questions about where I was from and why my accent is so different from hers and all the places that I have lived at. I hate being interrogated about my background - all I wanted was to buy my concealer and some Georgia powder and get out of there lol. It was such an umcomfortable coversation.

Now I don't think I'll ever go to that counter again. I'll just order my Benefit makeup online.


----------



## charnels (Jun 3, 2009)

that sucks that you had a bad experience. i just wanted to put it out there that i once went to my local mac counter during a really bad blizzard. stupid, i know, but i was leaving for london the next day and needed some things i had ran out of for my trip. when i got to the counter, all of the mac employees had gone home, and so a girl from the lancome counter came over and helped me out. she said that all the girls at the counters help each other out when someone is sick or has to go home. i was lucky that the girl was very knowledgeable about mac even though she didn't work there, but maybe the girl you dealt with was in a similar situation, which is why she was not familiar with mac products.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dear M.A.C worker,

Why do you have a job working at a M.A.C counter in Macy*s located at Chicago, IL in River Oaks mall? Yes, YOU know who YOU are! When I was heavy into make up, I frequent there and you were always present. Maybe I did something negative to deserve your horrible, lazy service? Normally I support my sistas earning money, but you my dear don't need that job! It's sad to see other workers trying to take on three-four customers while you try to maintain your afro.

 Look, when I said I wanted my Hello Kitty beauty Powder, that's what I meant! Instead of my beauty powder you gave me the blush and not that's not a simple mistake. Because you proceed to make mistakes whenever I enter the store and recieve you. I gave you a chance and You continueously mess up. Which is why when I plan on buying more M.A.C, I will try not to catch an attitude and ask for someone else. Oh, and I hope you're not one of those workers that complain about crappy, over demanding costumers. 

                                                   Sincerly _(and I do mean__ sincerly)_, 
                                                         Former M.A.C Costumer


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm happy I found this thread because I had my own rude experience. Anywho...Remember I went in no makeup AT ALL! Just moisturizer. 

In February, I decided that I would cave in and use MAC foundation. Alright, so I go to the MAC counter at my local Macy's (literally like 7 minutes by walking) so of course you know I'm going to be there whenever I want anything MAC. So I go and remember that this is New York and this February was a chilly one. So I decide to bring my bestie Jessica with me. So we walk to the counter and I asked the girl who I've NEVER seen before if she can match me. She obviously wasn't that swamped and she kept me waiting for about 20 minutes, even though she wasn't doing nothing but standing like a bimbo looking in drawers for the ten minutes before she actually got to me. I would have understood except that she apparently didn't need anything from the drawers since no one asked her to look and she had no one to ring up(the girls at the counter are loud when they shout what they need to be rang up, this is how I'd know). So I was hoping I would just get this lady I always see there but she was busy so I get this lady I never see before. Her eye shadow didn't look too amazing to me; she just had some good basic skills. So then she asks me what do I need after I told her like 20 minutes ago. So I tell her I would like to get matched and then I tell her I don't like SPF and I ask her if anything doesn't have SPF in it like Face and Body or Studio Tech(correct me if they do though, but it's not shown on the site). So she proceeds to butcher me for almost ten minutes on why am I not wearing SPF and what's wrong with me and just blabbering on how she's Middle Eastern and she wears an SPF of 50 and I'm so fair and all this nonsense. Alright, whatever. So she says she'll match me, leaves for ANOTHER 10 minutes before she finally comes back. She takes two Studio Fix Fluids in NC30 and NC35 to match me to, IN THE DEAD OF FEBRUARY and proceeds to tell me that the NC35 is giving me a nice glow compared to the NC30. By February, my tan is beginning to fade so I would be an NC30 but common sense tells me to tell her maybe she should try the NC25. She tells me oh no no the NC30 is a dead match(at that time, even though I still had some tan left, basically it was just base color now, it was STILL darker than my skin) she's telling me that the NC35 is making me look so glowy and beautiful and oh it's so nice. She keeps going on and on about SPF and all the MAC foundations have SPF and THEN she begins telling my friend that her face is very crusty. So I tell the MA that my friend has dry skin and her foundation was meant for combination and apparently she knows that, I just told her. She starts telling my friend that her makeup is crusting off and oh you're so red buy some yellow powder. I could tell that my friend is just getting so pissed off. So while she's STILL painting me with Studio Fix she's on and on about my friend looking flaky and red and trying to make a freaking sales pitch to her to buy Studio Fix PPF telling her to buy an NC shade and balance out her skin. So she's finally done being the rude queen of the day when she rings me up for a Studio Fix PPF. I told her I'd like Studio Tech and a Blot Powder. She begins to tell me that I'd like the Studio Fix so much better and Studio Tech isn't for me and Blot Powder has no coverage, so I tell her I want the Blot Powder to go OVER the Studio Tech, she says oh no you'll love the Studio Fix. So I tell her may I please have a Studio Fix Fluid and just to keep the powder, I'll take it too. So then she's STILL talking about my friend's skin and proceeds to dust like 19 pounds of Studio Fix PPF in NC30 on my friend, now my friend looks like a yellow orange cheeked oompa loompa. I'm looking like a war painted unblended shade matching victim. As right as she's about to ring me up she asks if I'd like a brush, I say sure can I have a 109 brush. She tells me there is NO 109 and I must have seen a fake, but I can have a 187, 189, or 190. I tell her can she look for the 109 and she tells me no, there is no 109 and I tell her that's untrue, it's on the MAC website. She tells the lady who I HOPED to get to look for it, the lady doesn't look for it, and she just tells her no we don't have those. So the rude queen proceeds to tell me that I've seen a fake and there's no such 109 and how the brush is fake, it doesn't exist, yadda yadda. So I tell her I would like a 190, now she's trying to cajole me into buying a 129 and would I like the short handle version also I tell her no thanks, I already have a powder brush. So she finally rings me up. She then tells me her name which I couldn't understand, mocks me and my friend when we can't say it, and says oh I guess you can't have free lipglasses and free samples now and walks away laughing. I call her to the counter to say thank you and at least be nice and while I know she hears me(no one was around her and no one was at the counter and she was RIGHT there), she doesn't turn. I called her about five times and she doesn't turn, she just walks away. Once I get outside, I realize that the NC35 side of my face was actually orange, and that she had not only upset me, but my friend who could have been a potential customer of her also. Well I never saw her there again, and I've been back a few times so I'm guessing she left or was fired. Either way she was just so rude and unprofessional.

Sorry this was so long but I wanted to get this out. Thanks very much for reading!


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 7, 2009)

I think if you are faced with another situation like that you should just ask to speak to someone else


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_I think if you are faced with another situation like that you should just ask to speak to someone else_

 
I doubt a situation like that is going to happen again. I pretty much stopped going to that counter all together. It's funny how the people who work in a counter in the Bronx think they're the shit compared to the ones who work at Henri Bendel and act like normal people.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_I doubt a situation like that is going to happen again. I pretty much stopped going to that counter all together. It's funny how the people who work in a counter in the Bronx think they're the shit compared to the ones who work at Henri Bendel and act like normal people._

 

There's a MAC counter in the Bronx? Since when? I find the  MAC MUA in Manhattan's Bloomingdales to be big be atches


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_There's a MAC counter in the Bronx? Since when? I find the  MAC MUA in Manhattan's Bloomingdales to be big be atches_

 
Parkchester's Macy's has a decent sized MAC Counter but they're all extremely stupid. The Henri Bendel store down on 57th or around there, they have such sweet MAs there. They're willing to help anyone and they've never been pushy to me or my friends.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 9, 2009)

I swear I was in Parkchester like 3 weeks ago, I didn't see it, guess I won't be going there hahaha


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 11, 2009)

They look nice at first but I guess like they turn the mean button on, IDK. They think their better than the world for some reason.


----------



## JaneHorror (Jun 15, 2009)

I cant believe some of the stories I read in this thread, unbelievable what some of ya went through.  
An MA should never be rude, even if they are having an off day, or something. Still no excuse to be disrespectful to customer. They represent MAC, the whole company. If an MA is rude to one person, that person can go and complain, and tell everyone not to go to that store or counter. That one MA can make that one store or counter look bad. 
It really doesnt bother me if an MA doesnt know everything, like all the new products and stuff like that. Now not to know what a pigment or paint is, thats pretty sad, especially if they "supposedly" use MAC. An MA doesnt need to go to training to know the simple stuff , they can do research on their own. They should at least know the basics, what brush is for what, how to use such and such. 


I never really experience a rude encounter, but I when I go to the MAC counter where I live. All they do is stare at me O_O, and they keep their eyes on me all the time. Its extremely uncomfortable, weird and annoying, I seriously brought the wrong something, I forgot.But I always feel rushed when I go there, they can be a whole bunch of other people there too.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 17, 2009)

They used to do that to me the first time I went to MAC (the same counter with the idiot chick). I hate when I feel like I'm being rushed, especially when they're there to help you out, not stare at you like you're some nuclear waste swamp monster.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 9, 2009)

omg..today I went to MAC in the Bloomys in SoHo, this airhead MA I was talking to didn't know where the MSFs were, SHE WAS UNPACKING THEM smh..
then I asked her simple minded a** for the 226, she gave me the 224 and I didn't notice until I was already on the train.
So I decided to go to the Bloomys on 59th St to exchange it
asked this guy for the 226, he took one look behind him and said "there's no such thing as the 226" (Seriously)
I asked another guy though, and he went and got it for me, but seriously, I went thru all that traveling around Manhattan for a brush, to only deal with stupid people..... gosh I hate those MAs sometimes....

*on the plus side the 2nd guy who helped me told me I should come back to apply since they're hiring*


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 11, 2009)

I am curious...does anyone actually call a MSF a "MSF" at the counter? A lot of MAs may not know what that is right off the bat as most just call it by it's name. I've called it by the abbreviation to both co-workers AND customers and have gotten the blank stare. Just an observation.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I am curious...does anyone actually call a MSF a "MSF" at the counter? A lot of MAs may not know what that is right off the bat as most just call it by it's name. I've called it by the abbreviation to both co-workers AND customers and have gotten the blank stare. Just an observation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I say Skin Finish, I'm not suprised you  got a blank stare, I swear some MAC employees are dumber than rocks.
I'm not sure if MSF is just an online term, but it doesn't take a rock scientist to know what it stands for, ya know?


----------



## lilpinkninja (Jul 11, 2009)

the best was when i went to MAC and i asked for the liquid liner because i was in a rush and the SA told me "ummmm MAC doesnt make liquid liner just khol eyeliners" so i went to look for it myself and lo and behold there was the liner and i went back to her and paid for my stuff and she was like oh oh yeah i thought u meant something else and its called liquidlast liner not liquid.... i wasnt very happy w/ mac that day


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilpinkninja* 

 
_the best was when i went to MAC and i asked for the liquid liner because i was in a rush and the SA told me "ummmm MAC doesnt make liquid liner just khol eyeliners" so i went to look for it myself and lo and behold there was the liner and i went back to her and paid for my stuff and she was like oh oh yeah i thought u meant something else and its called liquidlast liner not liquid.... i wasnt very happy w/ mac that day_

 

lol i would have dropkicked her, they tend to get a bit full of themselves when they score jobs with mac...luckily the ones in selfridges are actually very helpful


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_omg..today I went to MAC in the Bloomys in SoHo, this airhead MA I was talking to didn't know where the MSFs were, SHE WAS UNPACKING THEM smh..
then I asked her simple minded a** for the 226, she gave me the 224 and I didn't notice until I was already on the train.
So I decided to go to the Bloomys on 59th St to exchange it
asked this guy for the 226, he took one look behind him and said "there's no such thing as the 226" (Seriously)
I asked another guy though, and he went and got it for me, but seriously, I went thru all that traveling around Manhattan for a brush, to only deal with stupid people..... gosh I hate those MAs sometimes....

*on the plus side the 2nd guy who helped me told me I should come back to apply since they're hiring*_

 
They probably know the girls who said there's no 109.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carmenitaaa* 

 
_lol* i would have dropkicked her,* they tend to get a bit full of themselves when they score jobs with mac...luckily the ones in selfridges are actually very helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol I would have dropped kicked her ass too, OMG these people need MAC class 101, damn they're stupid


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_They probably know the girls who said there's no 109._

 
lol no 109? 
Isn't it sad how these people don't know the name of the products they should be selling? It's crazy. I'm seriously running of of MAC counters to go to.

So far the one's with stupid ass MAs are:
1.SoHo Bloomy's
2.59th st Bloomys ( well mainly this short old guy with a nasty attitude)
3.Nordstrom counter in White Plain's Westchester Mall ( why is there 2 counters and one store in the same mall is beyond me)

and the one's with rude MAs are:
1.MACY's on Fulton St in Brooklyn
2.34th St MACYS

I love the freestanding stores in Harlem and the one in the Westchester Mall 

smh,girl, smh


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_lol no 109? 
Isn't it sad how these people don't know the name of the products they should be selling? It's crazy. I'm seriously running of of MAC counters to go to.

So far the one's with stupid ass MAs are:
1.SoHo Bloomy's
2.59th st Bloomys ( well mainly this short old guy with a nasty attitude)
3.Nordstrom counter in White Plain's Westchester Mall ( why is there 2 counters and one store in the same mall is beyond me)

and the one's with rude MAs are:
1.MACY's on Fulton St in Brooklyn
2.34th St MACYS

I love the freestanding stores in Harlem and the one in the Westchester Mall 

smh,girl, smh_

 
Add the Macy's counter in Parkchester to both lists. How they said there is no 109 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. IT'S ON THE FRICKIN' WEBSITE!!! Moving on, the counter(well it's bigger than a counter but it's small) at Henri Bendel on 5th and 56th have a really good staff and they're well worth the travel. I've only had the girls who work there but they're so sweet, totally not pushy, and they take their time to help you. I love them.


----------



## girloflowers (Jul 22, 2009)

So i went to elizabeth street david jones today.
Wanted quite a few things, but after the sales assistant ignored me for a good 8-10 minutes i ended up buying two things and getting the rest from other brands and another mac store.


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 1, 2009)

this is not a bad experience with MAC, but i ALWAYS have a bad experience with sephora. this has been a recurring thing since two christmases ago. 

for instance, i went in there the other day to ask about illamasqua, if my sephora was going to be carrying it, and the girl i asked kept going on and on about how she was the manager and how she's never heard of such a brand. i told her about it and she asked what price range it was in, and i told her it was pretty high-end... similar in price to nars, and she actually had the nerve to say "nars isn't expensive.. that's about as much as you'd pay at MAC, my whole face is -insert some brand name that sounded like she created from her imagination- and i spent more on my eye look than i did on my outfit."

okay, nars eye shadows are GREAT but they are $22 and that is quite a bit different than $14.50 at MAC. i was generalizing a price range and she was using that as a way of basically flaunting the fact that she supposedly spends ridiculous amounts of money on her makeup, which btw was not very well applied OR pigmented. also, she told me all about her sephora training courses in las vegas and new york.. she was chatting me up about my freelancing work and stuff, and asked how much i invested in my kit, and i gave her a general price range and she actually laughed a little bit and said "you're still a little baby in the beauty community.. we all start somewhere".. also, i recently got hired part-time at my MAC counter (yay!) and she told me that MAC only hires people part-time to keep them from seeking employment elsewhere and that they'll give me no hours. i was a little crushed, but more offended. 

i went in there to pick up 2 things and to ask about illamasqua, but even after i had picked out the stuff i made the trip over there for, she was so caught up in bragging to me and making me feel like a mere human in comparison to her makeup-artist sephora-manager godliness, i put both things back and left the store pissed off. i don't even want to go back in there now if she's the manager.


----------



## kariii (Aug 2, 2009)

*mac store rant..*

So I've been truly loyal to my MAC freestanding store, and I spend between 200-500$ a month between collections and replenishing my kit until I got in a car accident and couldn't make it there anymore, so I've been going to the pro store which is walking distance from my work.

For the past three collections, I have asked them to put things as a pre-sale to me and everytime, when I go to pick things up.. half the stuff isn't even there. It's getting so frustrated but I still keep going there..

So yesterday, I went to pick up my love that look items, I had all 4 pearlglides on hold and 6 of the e/s plus costa chic lipstick, I went to pick up my items and only 2 of pearlglides and 3 of eyeshadows and no costa chic and the funny part is my list was IN THE BAG WITH THE ITEMS. How do you miss more than half the stuff?

I talked to the girl and shes "I'm sorry I don't know what to tell you, you said you were coming on Monday and we're doing inventory then, we were only supposed to put stuff on hold that we had on floor" LISTEN LADY, i'm not retarded, you do this to me everytime, these are limited editions items. I know someone came in to buy them, and you knew I had them on hold so you sold them to someone else to get the sale and your AUS there. 

and she has the guts to go "would you like to buy what you have at least?" seriously? SERIOUSLY? after you do this to me everytime, you expect me to still give you the sale? I told her "No, thanks! " 

I took the bus, stayed on for 30 mins, went back to my lovely people at the freestanding store where I see the smiles and they get excited to show me what's out and their favorite combinations. Bought everything I originally had on hold there, plus more. I LOVE YOU FILLMORE STORE, SCREW YOU MAC PRO STORE! 


/END RANT.


----------



## User38 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: mac store rant..*

sighs.. SERVICE is 90% of Customer loyalty!

I refuse to buy anything when I find this type of attitude.


----------



## kariii (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: mac store rant..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_sighs.. SERVICE is 90% of Customer loyalty!

I refuse to buy anything when I find this type of attitude._

 
me too.. and the sad part is I'm the kind of customer, that doesn't even need your time and help. I come in with a list already, look around and decide if I want more stuff. I don't bother any of them, if one of them is helping me with something, I tell them I'm okay with them helping other people, I will just look around. If I was a difficult customer, I'd at least deserve it. Also I have to mention, the only girl I like at the PRO store is named Sara. I'd go to her if I ever feel lazy again.. but everyone there, is truly useless.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: mac store rant..*

i love the fillmore store. the people are so friendly, and it's never busy.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: mac store rant..*

Good for you for not giving the Pro Store the sale! That's what they get for being rude. I am glad that you have such a nice freestanding store to go to though!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: mac store rant..*

ugh, don't you hate that.. i'm the same way- i don't need to babied through a sale, but i DO expect to be talked to with respect. i walked away from a makeup artist a couple of weeks ago because she was so fricken rude, and went to a different counter that i usually go to. i was parked closer to the nasty one, but it was still worth not giving a sale to a degrading person. if you don't appreciate your job and your customers, please get another job. there are tons of people who would love it. i understand bad days etc- but she was strait up RUDE.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: mac store rant..*

I've never been to the SF Pro store, but I've heard nothing but horrible things about it. I'm sorry this happened to you. People are dumb heads >8(


----------



## kariii (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: mac store rant..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I've never been to the SF Pro store, but I've heard nothing but horrible things about it. I'm sorry this happened to you. People are dumb heads >8(_

 

Me too, I've heard nothing but rude comments about them. It's so sad. All the employees there are on some kind of high horse. At least act like you enjoy your jobs. They all come off as they have no true passion for what they are doing.. as if they are just there to fulfill some kind of retail job and go home by end of the day.


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 4, 2009)

me too i used to go to the pro store but not anymore for being rude... i adore the fillmore one


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

MAC Covent Garden in London were a bit meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry you had a bad experience there, Ggxox! I went there twice and I had good experiences both times! Recently I went to the Rotterdam store and last Friday I was served by a very lovely man and he was very nice and helped me as I asked for everything around me. He distracted me from what was to be my father's birthday (but he died a couple of months ago) and we had a great time.

But yesterday I went again and he was on holiday, fine that's ok! I met a very lovely lady assistant also and I like her a lot, she was nice and she was very friendly. However, there were 3 other MAs at the store. One guy who DID NOT even look at me whilst I was trying out the nail polish colours instead asked the lady (nicely and poshly dressed) next to me if she needed help eventhough I'd been standing there on my own for 10 mins before the other lady appeared. (I was dressed in my jeans though I did have makeup on and I came in after work so I was a bit windswept).

So then this lovely MA helped me as I tried a blush on, a few blotted powders and gave me a sample of Prep and Prime. So at the time I had my fingernails all swatched a different colour as I wanted to get a few and wanted to know how they looked like on my fingernails. I was like "Hey rainbow!" and smiled! The MA that helped me was like really bemused too! But the other lady MA (very tall) she just gave me ONE look, very condescending look like how she was looking down at me and with her nose tilted upwards as if I was a fool and how the hell am I shopping there! So I ignored her, and then I took my nail polish swatches off as the MA that was serving me went to look for something. She had customers who wanted to pay but my MA was faster than her, so I was up next. The girls who wanted to pay were flocked around the area where I can pay with my card (i.e. the pin machine) and I was like "Excuse me, can I use the machine?" These girls looked at me and laughed at me because I was again dressed in casual jeans, hair tied up, converse trainers and they were in dresses. They thought I couldn't understand Dutch but they were saying what a joke I was amongst myself and the other snooty MA. Ah well... 

I paid and left but at the end of the day, I had a crappy day at work, my MAC visit lightened up my day and I had a lovely assistant to myself, so I wouldn't let this experience ruin my day! But it really tells you that people can be too superficial...


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 27, 2009)

I've had mixed experiences at MAC - I use the Southdale Macy's counter and the MOA store. I avoided the MOA store for awhile because I got consistently crap service there, but they've gotten better, I think.

Having said that, I friggin HATE my local Sephora.

I go to the MOA store, being it's the easiest to get to, and pretty much every time I go in there, I get ignored. They act snooty as heck and it's a pain in the butt to try to get help with anything. I can't even remember how many years they've been in the mall now, but I walk in every time I go to the mall (if anything, so I can see products in person), and yet I could count the number of nice employee encounters on one hand.


----------



## MamaMAC (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been to several MAC's in the years that I have worn MAC and for the most part the MA have been totally snotty, but the ones that are nice are completely great to work with. I really don't think that its MAC I think that its the people themselves.


----------



## shatteredshards (Oct 1, 2009)

Ugh, another yuck experience at Sephora today. The thought I'd go in for some Shadow Insurance and to pick up my birthday lip gloss set, and as many employees walked past me, it was sad how my friend and I were completely ignored. We circled the store for about 15 minutes before anyone even aknowledged us, and that employee seemed relatively interested compared to the other employee she had check me out.

I love Sephora's site, I hate paying for shipping. But I think I'm going to boycott their physical stores and write them a letter saying they should be sending "plain clothes" corporate people and secret shoppers in to see how poor the customer service is.


----------



## 2Fruits (Oct 28, 2009)

All the posts about MA's judging you by your clothes or if you have no makeup that day remind me of my fav. scene in Pretty Woman where Julia Roberts walks into the department store trying to buy a dress and they won't serve her, then the next day she walks in dressed in gloves, a long dress and a hat and with her arms loaded with bags from other stores and reminds them of what happened the day before!

I have too had this happen to me when I've walked to a counter wearing no/little makeup and very casual clothes but with the intention of buying and have also been snubbed! So important not to judge a book by its cover (especially in retail!)


----------



## Kragey (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been to two MAC counters. The one is full of lovely MAs; some are clearly more talented than others, while others only seem more talented because they cake a thousand products on. (Hey, if you wear hardly any make-up and still look good, you have just as much of a right to be proud!) But you know what? Who cares! They're all kind and patient, they listen to me, and if I tell them, "No, that's not what I'm looking for," they try something else.

The other counter...ugh, I stopped going there after the fourth or fifth bad experience in a row. Every MA at that counter looks me up and down like I am dirt. Now, admittedly, I look pretty frumpy when I go out; I don't really wear make-up outside of photography or occasions where my gothy clown paint (LOL) is appropriate, so...yeah, I don't wear it to class or to go shopping, I just want to be comfortable. So apparently, this means I can't SERIOUSLY like MAC or know what I'm talking about.

The one time, I asked the lady for a "bright matte shadow with opaque coverage, preferably a bluer teal." The lady then procedes to show me a shimmer shadow. I tell her, no thank you, that's not what I'm looking for, I want a matte shadow. She lets out this agrieved sigh, then pulls out another color that was actually really green, kind of a grassy green. I said no, it's far too green, I want a matte teal. The woman throws her hands up in to the air, points to one of the shadow displays, and says, "Well, just find one then!" I don't know what my face looked like at that moment, because I was shocked, but I do remember finally saying, "No thank you," or "Have a nice day," or something like that, then walking over to the Estee Lauder counter instead.

Another time I let it slip that I love MAC, but I only own a select few of their products and just try to pick the "best of" of a variety of brands to save on money. At the time I actually WAS wearing make-up (nothing fancy: a little L'oreal foundation, some brow filler, black mascara, a bright pigment I'd used as a liner, and concealer), so the woman suddenly decides to move A BARE INCH FROM MY FACE and squint at me. Then she tells me she "can tell," my concealer is "definitely cheap," and if I were "REALLY interested in make-up," I would "know better." (I swear to God, those were her words: "You would know better." EXCUSE ME?!) I was so annoyed that I told her it was actually MAC concealer (and it was) and showed her the compact in my messenger bag, then added that I was using the $150 I apparently "should have" spent on MAC eyeshadows to pay for my GRE, thank you very much. The woman turned BRIGHT RED as soon as she saw the compact, and she walked away, leaving me alone at the counter for a minute until a more reasonable sales lady appeared.

And if there's one thing these women do, it's try to push products I will never use on me. Listen, I know you have to make commission and what not, but if I tell you, emphatically, that I do not want a certain product, you'd better move on to greener pastures before I get annoyed. I can't tell you how many times MAs at this particular MAC counter have seen that I am fair-skinned and tried to push bronzers and darker foundations on me, trying to make me "look sun-kissed" or "lightly tanned," and they would NOT listen to me when I told them I don't use bronzers or spray-on tanner or anything that makes me look darker. (I like being pale, LOL!) The one woman rolled her eyes at me and said, "Well, that's what's IN," and when I mentioned that bleaching your skin is "in" in a number of Asian countries, she just looked annoyed and pulled out ANOTHER BRONZER. I left after that.

I'm sorry, I was unaware I had to wear make-up 24/7, desire a tan, and spend thousands of dollars on MAC products and MAC products alone INSTEAD of paying for my education in order to have an opinion! Let me work on that for you...NOT.


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't count the number of times I've been to MAC and had awful service!


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I'm sorry if I offended any MAC artists with my rant about my experience so far.._

 
I can't believe folks were expressing stuff like this in this thread! I'm new to working at a MAC store but I have been reading this thread a lot as a guide of 'what not do do' (although most of this stuff seems pretty common sense, but I have picked up some things that can be mis-interpreted). Also, I find reading about bad experiences really empowering for me to try to be an awesome MA at my store, I would never want anyone to walk away feeling like some of you have. Although I'm new and haven't quite mastered the ropes yet, I often tell customers this and let them know I will still do everything I need to to get their needs met, and especially in this crazy holiday season I've been amazed at how responsive people are to that and how cool customers can be! Anyways, I'm rambling, but keep posting about crappy experiences!! This stuff should be out in the open.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladynomoregaga* 

 
_I can't believe folks were expressing stuff like this in this thread! I'm new to working at a MAC store but I have been reading this thread a lot as a guide of 'what not do do' (although most of this stuff seems pretty common sense, but I have picked up some things that can be mis-interpreted). Also, I find reading about bad experiences really empowering for me to try to be an awesome MA at my store, I would never want anyone to walk away feeling like some of you have. Although I'm new and haven't quite mastered the ropes yet, I often tell customers this and let them know I will still do everything I need to to get their needs met, and especially in this crazy holiday season I've been amazed at how responsive people are to that and how cool customers can be! Anyways, I'm rambling, but keep posting about crappy experiences!! This stuff should be out in the open._

 
you know i think people appriciate it when you say you are new and still learning the in's and outs. heck even now if i get stuck with my job and i don't know something i hold my hands up and say that i have no clue. but then do my best to find the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sounds like you have a great attitude and i hope you enjoy your job and do well!


----------



## lilibat (Dec 25, 2009)

Weird I always have good experiences at the SF pro store, well with the MAs not necessarily the other customers. 

For some reason dept. store counter MAs always seem to be really snooty & rude to me where freestanding store & pro MAs are usually nice.


----------



## preciouscharm (Dec 30, 2009)

Just bought some stuff at the SF Bloomingdale's counter. I must say I think I had the best MAC experience there. Usually I'm approached (IF I even get approached), asked what I am interested in, and then they give me suggestions then bam that's it and not usually with the best attitude. The artist today actually took the time to have a conversation with me and asked if I wanted to test anything out and did a touched up my makeup. I wasn't going to buy anything but bought $50 worth of stuff. This is how I wish all of my MAC experiences should go.


----------



## lekzie (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a few MACs around me here in Los Angeles.  I went into the Beverly Center location for brush cleanser and wipes and received no help for quite a while.  They had several people working, but were too busy chatting to each other.

Then, I went to the location at Hollywood and Highland to grab a blush for a friend and I was followed throughout the store like I was going to steal something.  I had told them numerous times that I was just going to swatch a few blushes and pick a few out, but I would let them know when I reached my decision.  However, the one man working there at the time would not stop breathing down my neck and trying to suggest colors for me. (This was after I had already told him numerous times it was not for me.)

I've also went to these 2 stores and they were great, but it really depends who is working.  Hollywood and Highland has some great staff, but there are a few who do not know much about color matching and dark under eye circles.  It's a roll of the dice with both places.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 23, 2010)

I find that whenever I mention that I'm going to B2M for items, especially at the PRO store here in Toronto, the MAs become disinterested simply because its not a monetary sale. It doesn't happen in every case, but it has happened. 

I realize people need to make a quota for the day, but if I go in and want to swatch beforehand and may need a few opinions, it shouldn't be that big of a deal, especially if they aren't busy. I usually try to buy a few items as well - just to even it out, but I can't do that every time - hence B2M! Its free! Sorta lol


And I rarely ever ask for help when I go to any store/counter. And the MAs are great for asking if you need help anyways.



Another experience:

I went to Scarborough Town Center and went to the MAC counter at The Bay and was swatching All Ages, All Races and accidentally dropped one of the blushes. The MA was busy helping someone else and they both quickly stopped mid-convo to stare at me. I then stooped to look for the item (it rolled under the counter) and the MA rushed over, snatched it up and said, "If you need my help, you have to ask and wait" - in a tone that clearly implied, "Don't touch the damn products if you're going to drop them!". It was totally an accident - those frikken compacts are slippery! I asked her if it shattered (it didn't) - but she totally put it back without giving it back to me to look at and gave me a death stare.

I laughed nervously and said outloud "Yeah, thats our queue to leave". My bf started laughing too and we walked away. I was like, "Did you SEE the look on her face?!" and he was like, "Yeah, she looked like she wanted to kill you".

So it definately wasn't my imagination!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been pretty lucky at all MAC counters I've been to so far. It might have to do with the fact that there are three counters and one store in our city and all their MA's know me (since I go to MAC soooo much). All the MA's are super nice. They always tell me when the next event is, some of them even recognize me over the phone, lol!

My sister had ppl MA's rude to her at the store once though. She went straight from swimming with no makeup and told me everyone gave her attitude. Next time she went with makeup and that was not the case anymore :/


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been to at least 6 different MAC stores/counters and I have to say the best one so far is the MAC store in Yorkdale mall (for my fellow Canadians).  I was bringing back a ton of B2M and the girl was super nice!

My worst was the MAC at Scarborough Town Center.  There is a lady there that is just not very pleasant and she gives this death glare to me everytime I walk in!!  Not the kind of attitude you should have when your job is dealing with the public!!


----------



## Civies (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_


Another experience:

I went to Scarborough Town Center and went to the MAC counter at The Bay and was swatching All Ages, All Races and accidentally dropped one of the blushes. The MA was busy helping someone else and they both quickly stopped mid-convo to stare at me. I then stooped to look for the item (it rolled under the counter) and the MA rushed over, snatched it up and said, "If you need my help, you have to ask and wait" - in a tone that clearly implied, "Don't touch the damn products if you're going to drop them!". It was totally an accident - those frikken compacts are slippery! I asked her if it shattered (it didn't) - but she totally put it back without giving it back to me to look at and gave me a death stare.

I laughed nervously and said outloud "Yeah, thats our queue to leave". My bf started laughing too and we walked away. I was like, "Did you SEE the look on her face?!" and he was like, "Yeah, she looked like she wanted to kill you".

So it definately wasn't my imagination!_

 
I've had good and bad experiences at that counter! A blonde lady with short hair was really sweet, however there was a younger MA that was a brunette and was a total lazy pig/snob. I wanted to get matched for my foundation, so I went and looked at some SFF and started swatching on my arm, I needed an opinion so I asked if she could help me (And all this time that I was swatching she wasn't paying any attention to me and the counter was empty). I asked if NC30 would look right on me and she tells me to put it on my chin. So I do and she says "Yeah". Like. YEAH? Is that all? You're not even trying to sell it to me or ask if I need anymore help or anything. I decided to leave afterwards. Ugh. Not giving commission if she can't take the time in day to help me get matched. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I have been to at least 6 different MAC stores/counters and I have to say the best one so far is the MAC store in Yorkdale mall (for my fellow Canadians).  I was bringing back a ton of B2M and the girl was super nice!

My worst was the MAC at Scarborough Town Center.  There is a lady there that is just not very pleasant and she gives this death glare to me everytime I walk in!!  Not the kind of attitude you should have when your job is dealing with the public!!_

 
I love the MAC at Scarborough Town Center. They are really nice there.. to me at least! Maybe you had a bad MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The nicest MAC counter I've ever been to was the Mac @ The Bay at Markville Mall. The girls there are all really sweet and helpful. The MAC counter at the Bay at Fairview is okay too. I met the sweetest MA there before, but other times MAs arent so helpful.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 23, 2010)

Just found this thread and am loving it hard!!!

Dillards, San Antonio, TX 2-3 years ago:

MA wouldn't wait on me, the only person at her counter, wouldn't wait on me.
"She said her client was late." Yeah, she was 15 minutes late and this dumb-dumb would not MOVE! 

I give my love to the main store or Macy's counter. I avoid Dillards whenever possible!

I had to cave and go to Dillard's to get Gaga and I felt awful!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I find that whenever I mention that I'm going to B2M for items, especially at the PRO store here in Toronto, the MAs become disinterested simply because its not a monetary sale. It doesn't happen in every case, but it has happened. 

I realize people need to make a quota for the day, but if I go in and want to swatch beforehand and may need a few opinions, it shouldn't be that big of a deal, especially if they aren't busy. I usually try to buy a few items as well - just to even it out, but I can't do that every time - hence B2M! Its free! Sorta lol_

 
I so agree with your post.  I actually had a MA who helped me pick out a few items say "Oh, there goes my numbers!  You aren't gonna buy anything else?" when I B2M for ONE of four items that I was purchasing.  I promptly put 2 of the items back to even further ruin his numbers.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I was a MAC employee, I'd be throwing free samples, helpful suggestions, tons of attention, etc. to someone who's doing a B2M b/c it shows that they are loyal customers.

I also have a problem with MAs acting like they're above constructive suggestions from customers regarding the customer's own makeup.  Let's not act like all MAC MAs are these super talented Picasso's with no room for improvement.  I've actually had makeup applied where even the other MAC MAs whispered "I am so sorry." because of the horrible color choice/collection.


----------



## Juxtapose (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_If I was a MAC employee, I'd be throwing free samples, helpful suggestions, tons of attention, etc. to someone who's doing a B2M b/c it shows that they are loyal customers._

 
Exactly! It feels great to be treated well at MAC, especially when we spend a small fortune there. I think you're right---B2M shows we are loyal customers, and we shouldn't be made to feel bad or guilty for meeting the requirements of their recycling program for a free product.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I've been pretty lucky at all MAC counters I've been to so far. It might have to do with the fact that there are three counters and one store in our city and all their MA's know me (since I go to MAC soooo much). All the MA's are super nice. They always tell me when the next event is, some of them even recognize me over the phone, lol!

*My sister had ppl MA's rude to her at the store once though. She went straight from swimming with no makeup and told me everyone gave her attitude. Next time she went with makeup and that was not the case anymore *:/_

 
This happens to me at Nordstrom all the time...not rude, but they ignore me or act like I am kind of cramping their style.  If I go in there when I am dressed for work, they are up my ass.


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just ran across this thread, and I have a rant.

I live two hours away from a MAC counter, and since I'm fairly new to mac I told DH we had to stop by there on our anniversary weekend.

It was my very first time at the mac counter, and I was more than disappointed. Both ladies were standing around, just chatting while I was looking around. No big deal. I asked her if they had the hypnotizing e/s and she said "hold on" and continued to talk to the other lady. I stood there for a minute then just walked off and kept looking. I had to ask again 5 minutes later. Then I asked where the shadesticks, and fix+ were at. She acted like it was a hassle to have to wait on me. If I lived closer I would have said nevermind, and came and got it later when she was gone..but I live two hours and I got it anyway. She didn't say thank you, or anything. 
She totally ruined my first mac counter experience.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ Oh, that sounds really bad! You could try putting in a complaint online or maybe try talking to the manager the next time you go around (if you do!)


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 19, 2010)

ive only had one "bad" experience at mac. i dont think i would even call it that.  last spring (?) i went to my local mall to the freestanding store to purchase a few things. it was the middle of the day so the store was EMPTY. talk about awkward. (but good because then rude people arent jumping in front of me when im trying to look at the eyeshadows.....yes it has happened......i hate Mass.)   and i sometimes feel uncomfortable in the store anyways, because i feel like im not supposed to touch certain things, or walk behind a display, etc. (especially Nordstrom's.....weird set-up)
anyways, i walk in and the MAs (3 or 4) are all standing around talking to each other and as soon as i walk in ALL OF THEM look at me all at once dead silence...that's all....no "hi"....   and to make it worse i was barely wearing any make-up, just a little shimmery neutrals, and i was wearing jeans, my white & black DC skateboarding sneakers, a cute little fitted t-shirt.
(YES, i looked like i was 14) =
so i proceeded to walk in trying to clear the akward-ness by saying "hello everyone!", and kind of dancing to the music a little bit ....lol. LOSER! hahaha =)
 they were like  'ooooohkayyyy' 
then finally some other customers came in and i felt better because the silence was broken, an MA asked to help me, and i finally walked out with $75 dollars worth of stuff.

then i have had some good times.  a month ago i went into Macys and the girls there were nice and the one ringing me out was asking where i got my earrings (charlotte russe) and how she loved them. and she was joking around about it and was like "you mind if i try them on for a little while?"....we all were laughing.
anyways, i thought it was funny. 


ok sorry for such long post......


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 19, 2010)

.....


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 20, 2010)

wow, wtf is wrong with people?


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I so agree with your post. I actually had a MA who helped me pick out a few items say "Oh, there goes my numbers! You aren't gonna buy anything else?" when I B2M for ONE of four items that I was purchasing. I promptly put 2 of the items back to even further ruin his numbers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I was a MAC employee, I'd be throwing free samples, helpful suggestions, tons of attention, etc. to someone who's doing a B2M b/c it shows that they are loyal customers.

I also have a problem with MAs acting like they're above constructive suggestions from customers regarding the customer's own makeup. Let's not act like all MAC MAs are these super talented Picasso's with no room for improvement. I've actually had makeup applied where even the other MAC MAs whispered "I am so sorry." because of the horrible color choice/collection._

 

soooooooo true.  and wtf about the MA talking about his numbers! you dont do that!!!!!!  thats why usually i pay attention to them closely and make sure they are trying to help ME, not THEM.  
you dont talk about what you get paid, or quota, or anything like that. SO RUDE!!!! GAAHHHHH 
and i wouldve done the exact same thing and put a couple of items back.


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_They used to do that to me the first time I went to MAC (the same counter with the idiot chick). I hate when I feel like I'm being rushed, especially when they're there to help you out, not stare at you like you're some nuclear waste swamp monster._

 

_Candy Christ_, i read your story, holy shit!


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_Here's my latest - I honestly don't know why I even bother with this location in Macy's in Antioch Mall, CA. I've had nothing but shit experience, but I go because it's the closest to my house but I've had enough - I should just travel the extra 10 minutes to Brentwood or Concord stores.

Anyways, this past Monday I went to return that Blooming lipstick and I was planning to exchange it for the gloss really quickly. I went around 12pm (I start work at 1:30pm, and I still had quick errands to do afterwards) and was looking around waiting a bit and checking to see if the gloss I wanted sold out (didn't), saw no MA around. Waited a good few minutes and noticed no one was coming or was near the area so I went to Macy's perfume counter and asked the lady if she knew where the MA went. She told me to go knock at the door - she should be in there. I did. Waited a good few minutes and nothing. Went back to the SA, she decided to come with me and knock. Nothing - so she said she must be on a break.

Okay, only 1 person working the counter and they take a break away from the counter? I've been in that working position but I've never taken a break away from my area in case customers came. 

A few minutes later the girl arrives and the perfume SA tells her I've been waiting for awhile. I say thank you to the SA and the MAC chick comes around and just looks at me and ask what I needed. No appologies at all for having me to wait. I said I just needed to return something. She already has this body language that she's annoyed with me and gives attitude. She grabs the bag and flips it upside down and just dumps the item there and sighs - doesn't pull it out, hella dumps it. She mutters - "oh, this is sold out" but more to herself. Then asked if I didn't like it all bitchy, assuming cus it's a popular item. I straight up said no. I was going to say, "I wouldn't be returning it if I did like it, duh" but said no and just looked away. 

Needless to say, I didn't even ask to get the gloss. She just hands my receipt and I snatch it cus I'm livid and she doesn't say have a good day or thank you. I hate being treated like shit, but honestly who does? I'm not a horrible customer by any means - I have MA who love me and remember me but when this trick Ashley walked in my blood boiled. I was so aggravated from just waiting so long and not given an appology - it must've shown. I left the store at 12:23pm (yes, I checked) - it took 23 minutes to return one effin lipstick and me being the only customer. 

I so wrote to MAC for this. I should contact MACY too. Skank ass trick.

Rant over. lol_

 

She should not have been rude about the return. As far as her taking a break goes, she will get in trouble if she doesn't.  So basically she is damned if she does, damned if she doesn't. This is a scheduling issue. It happens a lot in my region. :/


----------



## malvales (May 11, 2010)

While some MA at MAC are nice, some act like they rule the world by working at MAC.  
I never had very bad experience but I have *never* experienced great customer service either even when I walked out with more than $100 worth of products. 
Only one time I recall that I was looking for Shell Pearl from GMLOL, but I completely forgot the name.  I just said " i want the beauty powder from GMLOL". I was in hurry so i picked Prim &Proper blush (that i thought at that time was Shell Pearl) and the MA didn't say anything at all about them having Shell Pearl but it's sold out. I just realized at home I picked wrong item. 

Last week I went again to MAC and asked about To The Beach collection.  The MA said it will be out June 7th (I just knew from Specktra that it is actually May 27th).  I complimented her that her blush really looked good on her. She didn't say a thing not even a smile. Yes, Your Highness, I will vanish from your sight now.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 12, 2010)

I had a one of those moments. I was at the MAC counter at Macy's waiting to get color matched, so the make-up artist told me to wait a couple of minutes and those couple of minutes beacame into a 45 minute wait. So just as I was about to leave the head MAC Make-up artist yelled at me for leaving and I told her I was waiting 45 minutes just to get colored matched. She told me to "f*ck off" so I left that counter and she started to follow me. Little did I know she was putting make-up in my Hot Topic bag and was secrectly following me. So I left for the bus. But thanks to her, I'm banned from Mayfair Mall for 3 years, can't ever go into Macy's,got a retail theft ticket for something I didn't do and can't get anywhere near Mayfair Mall without get a "Criminal Tresspassing" ticket.


----------



## QueenBam (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DJ_Roxas* 

 
_I had a one of those moments. I was at the MAC counter at Macy's waiting to get color matched, so the make-up artist told me to wait a couple of minutes and those couple of minutes beacame into a 45 minute wait. So just as I was about to leave the head MAC Make-up artist yelled at me for leaving and I told her I was waiting 45 minutes just to get colored matched. She told me to "f*ck off" so I left that counter and she started to follow me. Little did I know she was putting make-up in my Hot Topic bag and was secrectly following me. So I left for the bus. But thanks to her, I'm banned from Mayfair Mall for 3 years, can't ever go into Macy's,got a retail theft ticket for something I didn't do and can't get anywhere near Mayfair Mall without get a "Criminal Tresspassing" ticket._

 
OMG!!!!! THAT IS SO FUCKED UP!!!!!! Please contact corporate and maybe even law enforcement! I can't believe that..... WOW!!!!


----------



## Penn (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenBam* 

 
_OMG!!!!! THAT IS SO FUCKED UP!!!!!! Please contact corporate and maybe even law enforcement! I can't believe that..... WOW!!!!_

 
I agree, you shouldn't take that lying down. Don't they have security cameras at the mall?


----------



## QueenBam (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_I agree, you shouldn't take that lying down. Don't they have security cameras at the mall?_

 
yeah ummmm.... idk seriously, thats almost hard to believe.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenBam* 

 
_OMG!!!!! THAT IS SO FUCKED UP!!!!!! Please contact corporate and maybe even law enforcement! I can't believe that..... WOW!!!!_

 
I did and they won't do anything about it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_I agree, you shouldn't take that lying down. Don't they have security cameras at the mall?_

 
Yeah but they said she didn't do anything and that I was lying.


----------



## marusia (May 13, 2010)

Every time I go shopping for makeup, I go with a clean face with nothing on. I like the experience of trying things on before I buy it. I also wear loose, non-flattering clothes whenever I'm going shopping because they are comfortable and I like the convenience of being able to slip out of something quickly whenever I'm buying clothes.

I've only had three shopping experiences that were NOT completely horrific. The first time was at Macy's. I had this awesome asian girl that actually took more than 2 seconds to help me. She kept recommending products that she thought would go good with my skin tone. Not only did I buy every single one of them, but I've been hooked to this day.

The second time, I had a busy woman help me with my eye shadows. She matched me with some pretty eyeshadows and customized a palette for me...I wasn't a huge fan after a while, since she matched me for blue eyes. (Mine are green), but I again, bought everything and wore it.

The third time, I rushed into the store since it was packed, found a girl, asked if she could help me with something. She asked what, and I said I needed a Nymphette lipglass. She grabbed it for me and I asked if there was anything else I needed to do. She looked at me in shock...(almost like a, is my commission seriously going to be this easy?) and said nope. I paid and left.

I have always wanted to get my skin matched and still haven't to this day. Every time I go shopping, I get pushed to the side for the girls with makeup plastered on their face.

Not trying to be a bitch, but I've spent $1,300 at Maccosmetics.com just this week alone...I would think that's above what most people do, but I get pushed over almost every time just because I look like a hobo. That commission could be a MUA's, if they were willing to help me. My closest store is 1 1/2 hours away, and I'm honestly not willing to take the drive just to get ignored! (and pay 10% sales tax while I'm there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Folie (Jun 6, 2010)

*Just wanna vent*

So, I had some errands to do today. I decide to swing my local MAC counter, because it was near. OMG! The service was terrible. I don't get to go often. I was playing around and doing a ton of swatches. I was eyeing a few paintpots, paints, and piggies. I was looking at the displaying and about to pick up another paint pot when the SA rudely turns it. She was helping someone else, but still. Be polite. Then, she was all can I interest you in this? (to the lady she was helping) The lady was all what is that. I was all, she was all rude and the lady didn't even ask to see it. So, I decided on what pigments and brushes I wanted. The lady like ignores me. I'm all excuse me. I was being polite. She's fiddling around doing nothing. I ask another SA and they didn't help either I waited ten minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, I'm getting ready to just leave. Trying to make mental notes of what swatches I liked to order online. I guess the manager walks by and the original SA is "can I help you?". I'm all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I told her, I was going to buy these and I put out the pignments I want and point to the brushes I liked but I'm noy because she completely ignored me. I walked off. Grrrr... I hate shopping offline.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Just wanna vent*

Damn I'm sorry that this happened to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would've been pissed off too. Hmm maybe you should try another MAC store because not all are the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty sure she felt stupid because you were going to spend a good amount and not waste her time but her lost. I haven't had this problem with them so I can't really say anything bad about them but I have heard other people's experience yours included and it makes me mad. If I ever happend to go through that I'm going to say something. Geez what is wrong with people nowadays?


----------



## LaBruja760 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Just wanna vent*

That happens to me the majority of the time at the MAC stores in San Diego and the counter in Macys at the Imperial Valley Mall. Im a big online chopper!


----------



## Teggy (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Just wanna vent*

Sorry to hear that you had such a lousy experience.  I think you did the absolute right thing to complain to the manager, then take your business elsewhere.  Customer service matters, and because they did a poor job, someone else gets the sale.

I have a lot of MAC counters and stores around me (Los Angeles), and have definitely found that some places have a better attitude than others.  And I'd much rather give my business to someone with friendly, helpful service than those who ignore me or are rude.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Just wanna vent*

you can vent about frustrations like this in this thread - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/m...s-rants-53959/


----------



## Susanne (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Just wanna vent*

*moving to Chatter*

Please take a look at this thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/m...s-rants-53959/


----------



## Folie (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Just wanna vent*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxxylatina07* 

 
_Damn I'm sorry that this happened to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would've been pissed off too. Hmm maybe you should try another MAC store because not all are the same
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty sure she felt stupid because you were going to spend a good amount and not waste her time but her lost. I haven't had this problem with them so I can't really say anything bad about them but I have heard other people's experience yours included and it makes me mad. If I ever happend to go through that I'm going to say something. Geez what is wrong with people nowadays?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish I could, but that Mac store is an hour away from me. So, I don't go to the store often. I think I'm going to wait until I get a chance to go to NY and go to a pro store. I've alway wanted to and I think a prostore might be more polite.


----------



## Folie (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Just wanna vent*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaBruja760* 

 
_That happens to me the majority of the time at the MAC stores in San Diego and the counter in Macys at the Imperial Valley Mall. Im a big online chopper!_

 
They should treat us better. It's a recession and we want to give them our business.


----------



## Folie (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Just wanna vent*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Teggy* 

 
_Sorry to hear that you had such a lousy experience.  I think you did the absolute right thing to complain to the manager, then take your business elsewhere.  Customer service matters, and because they did a poor job, someone else gets the sale.

I have a lot of MAC counters and stores around me (Los Angeles), and have definitely found that some places have a better attitude than others.  And I'd much rather give my business to someone with friendly, helpful service than those who ignore me or are rude._

 
That sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You think they'd be happy people want to shop. Do you get better service in stores or in counters?


----------



## aradhana (Jun 6, 2010)

i've generally had pretty good service at mac counters, and don't think any of my even slightly bad experiences have been to the extent of some of the scenarios posted in this thread!

i often tend to go shopping for makeup without much on my face, because i like being able to try stuff, but i've also never been one to get overly dolled up for shopping. i find i get A LOT more snobbery from mua's at the very high-end luxury counters than mac, by far. more often than not i just get ignored by the ladies at the other counters, presumably because i look like 'riff-raff' or something. the girls at my current local mac are usually run off their feet, but always courteous and helpful, so i can't really complain!


----------



## Folie (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aradhana* 

 
_i've generally had pretty good service at mac counters, and don't think any of my even slightly bad experiences have been to the extent of some of the scenarios posted in this thread!

i often tend to go shopping for makeup without much on my face, because i like being able to try stuff, but i've also never been one to get overly dolled up for shopping. i find i get A LOT more snobbery from mua's at the very high-end luxury counters than mac, by far. more often than not i just get ignored by the ladies at the other counters, presumably because i look like 'riff-raff' or something. the girls at my current local mac are usually run off their feet, but always courteous and helpful, so i can't really complain!_

 

I noticed the opposite. I tend to get treated worse when I wear makeup and am shopping for makeup. However, I have been treated bad at clothing stores when not wearing make up. Once I was at a Dior counter and wearing Chanel make up. The SA was basically tried to tell me all of my make up was "wrong" for me. They were all "That eyeshadow is too dark for you" I was thinking yeah I'm really gonna buy make up from someone insulting me. I also think from the stores I live near, not saying all make up store/counters, if you don't do your make up to their liking/standards they feel you know sh*t about make up. I like my make up a bit on the dramatic side. I don't enjoy wearing very neutral subdued make up. Over here, that's the only way the SAs style you and do make up.  Once I was at the Lancome counter next to the MAC counter. This was about a year ago. The lady asks if I want a make over. I ask how much. She said free. I said do I have to buy any products. She told me no. So, I agreed because at the time the only Lancome I had ever used was make up removers. My make up didn't come out the way I like it. Was it bad? No, but I wasn't happy with it. I didn't like the colors at all. When she was all, do you want anything? I was all no thanks. She got a tude. Maybe I wrong for not buying anything, but I didn't ask. She kind of presured me into a make over. So, she should have taken the hint and left me alone. I think in a nut shell, that's the problem with bad SA, not just make up. Either they're lazy/dislike you, could be even a racial thing, or they're too overzealous to sell you things they know you don't need or even want. I think a good SA is someone who is helpful, but not bossy. I think a good SA, not just make up, should know we all different styles and respect that. There's some style, clothes and make up, I don't wear but I understand it's pretty in its own right and appeals to someone.


----------



## spunky (Jun 7, 2010)

when i went to my local mac counter to buy my art supplies haul [just over £100 worth] i was 'served' - and i use that term _very_ loosely - by a SA who spent more time chatting to a colleague than paying attention to me, and as a result gave me a wrong item. i didn't realise this till i got home, so i had to go back and get it exchanged. i explained to a different SA what had happened, and told her that it was busy and probably just a misunderstanding. the whole time i was at the counter, the first SA was glowering at me. and to top it off, i think this woman is the manager at the counter. i could be wrong, but i'm sure she is.

the other SA's are excellent - very attentive, helpful and friendly - it's just this one who is awful! i've got half a mind to complain about her


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 14, 2010)

my friend and i went to mac in times sq to get a concealer for her undereyes. a mua came up to us, very friendly and nice.

he first put the select coverup on her.. decided it wasnt the right color... then tried some primer, then the select again, then some face and body, then some other concealers/foundations. eventually it got so bad he had to cover her entire face with foundation to match the mess he made on her undereyes.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Jun 22, 2010)

I have never had anything too nasty happen, but a few days ago I ran into a new sa while I was looking for lipstick that they happened to be sold out of. I asked if she would call to see if the other counter had it, or if the store at the other mall had one. She told me no, but I could always run around and check. ...nice. 
Then again, I always find I am snubbed if I am in jeans and a t-shirt, unless they are the girls who usually wait on me. Guess I'm not pretty enough to be worth their time?


----------



## yazerella (Jun 24, 2010)

Most MAC SA's that I've met have either been too busy chatting to other SA's to serve me, or think they're god's gift to the world because they work at MAC, and STILL don't serve me.

Saying that, all of the nasty SA's I've encountered have been in London. Maybe it's a London thing. Sigh.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 25, 2010)

ive gone to macs in london and ireland (galway i think) and i was SO unimpressed with the snotty service i got. i mean, i didnt look good considering i was backpacking, but none the less, i want a black eyeliner, so sell me one with a smile on your face!
actually, no offense to anyone from london, but igot shitty service all around. I went to a starbucks and someone walked off with my drink. When i told the baristashe said "So??" i had to actuallu respond "So i paid for my drink and someone else took it! Make me a new one!!" shesh.


----------



## Spikesmom (Jun 25, 2010)

I've had several weird experiences in MAC store.  I'll start with this one.  I went in and asked for my favorite MA that I followed from Norstrom to MAC...

Me: Is Rachel here?

MA: um... who?

Me:  Rachel.

MA:  um... I don't know anyone by that name.

Me:  She was here recently, I bought stuff from her about a month ago.

MA:  um... um.... um....  I think you have the wrong name.

OMG I wanted to strangle her.  This went back and forth for quite some time.  Finally...

Me:  Do you mind asking someone if they know her?

So she goes in the back and comes out with...

MU:  She doesn't work here anymore.

So apparently this chick was new.  Why didn't she just say that in the first place?  Do I have to almost have a stroke because her CS skills are in the freakin toilet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rant over.  Stay tuned for more fun exchanges I've had in the MAC store.


----------



## cazgh (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yazerella* 

 
_Saying that, all of the nasty SA's I've encountered have been in London. Maybe it's a London thing. Sigh._

 
The pro store in London is just the most horrific mac shop I have ever been to and really the people who work there are awful!  

I love learning and one of the best things about some of the high end pro courses you can take is that they are run by real industry professionals.  

One course the teacher had been the make up director at Versace or D&G for 6 years and had an amazing impressive career - and even he only had horrendous experiences at the Mac pro store and to be honest that REALLY upset me.  Yeah ok have attitude with me I'm a nobody - but to do the same to my heroes and people who really every aspiring make up professional should look up to and respect - that's piss poor.  

Thankfully I am near enough to Liverpool to go to the free standings store in Liverpool and they are the nicest SA's you could wish for.  SOHO - joke staff!  Their attitude is legendary...


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cazgh* 

 
_The pro store in London is just the most horrific mac shop I have ever been to and really the people who work there are awful!  

I love learning and one of the best things about some of the high end pro courses you can take is that they are run by real industry professionals.  

One course the teacher had been the make up director at Versace or D&G for 6 years and had an amazing impressive career - and even he only had horrendous experiences at the Mac pro store and to be honest that REALLY upset me.  Yeah ok have attitude with me I'm a nobody - but to do the same to my heroes and people who really every aspiring make up professional should look up to and respect - that's piss poor.  

Thankfully I am near enough to Liverpool to go to the free standings store in Liverpool and they are the nicest SA's you could wish for.  SOHO - joke staff!  Their attitude is legendary..._

 
i've only been in there once, and the man who served me was lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i have noticed that there are a LOT of MAC MA's who think they're above customers. that kind of attitude in ANY store really annoys me. most of the time i'm nice to shop workers because it can be such a crappy job [i work in primark... yeah] but when they're unhelpful and have such poor customer service skills i just want to kick them in the shin. there's no excuse for rude people!


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 11, 2010)

I've never had a nasty experience but I have experienced incompentent MUA who had no basic knowledge of MAC products. I don't care of you're new or not but you should know what moisturelush, oil control, and studio tech is.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jul 14, 2010)

A few weeks ago I was looking around the MAC counter at my local Nordstrom and one of the SAs started talking to me and asked me if I wanted to pre-order for In the Groove. 

Knowing that Stereo Rose and Petticoat would be in that collection and I knew they would be sold out I said absolutely!

I told him I'd like to pre-order 1 Stereo Rose and 1 Petticoat. He told me Stereo Rose wasn't coming out with this collection. I didn't really know what to say...I was kind of just like "Oh...I could have sworn it was!" But I pre-ordered Petticoat and figured I'd just go back for Stereo Rose the morning it came out. I thought he might new or something so it wasn't a big deal.

Then I asked him if the counter was getting Alice + Olivia or was it just MAC stores and he said that's a really old collection that's not coming out now! And I knew he was a. lying to get me to go away or b. had no idea what he was talking about.

So on Saturday morning I went to the counter to pick up my Petticoat and it was SUCH a big deal. They found the pre-order books and found my name and everything. They kept going into the back and whispering to each other. Then the SA that I pre-ordered with came out and told me he mailed it to my house and it should be there in a few days.

I thanked him and said it was very nice of him to do that and I left. I didn't want to be rude but I was a little confused. They never said they were sending it to my house! He told me to come pick it up in-store. It was just such a weird experience...plus I've had a few problems with this counter before. I went up and tried to B2M for Angel lipstick (my staple!) and the SA told me that it was discontinued for a few months now, which I know is not true. Ugh.

I'm one of those customers who never gets upset or mad...but this counter really needs to get it together!


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 17, 2010)

One time I convinced my bf to drive me to a 3-hours-away Mac counter (we had no Mac counter where I live then, we do now) to buy some LE products and a 129 brush.
The SA found the BPs i wanted and then she turned to me and said that Mac does not have a 129 brush. I told her that I'm 100% sure they do since I already had one. She told at me that i should get my eyes checked, that i had no idea what i was talking about and that she wouldn't waste anymore time helping me!! All the customers were looking at us.  My bf looked at me and realized that it was going to get ugly... Since I always carry powder, eyeliner, lipstick, blush and a blush brush (129 or 116) with me, I smiled at her and took my brush out of my purse to show it to her. She took a look at my brush, rolled her eyes, went  back to the counter, picked up her coffee and kept drinking!!! Quite a waste of our time driving all the way there!!


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cazgh* 

 
_The pro store in London is just the most horrific mac shop I have ever been to and really the people who work there are awful!  

I love learning and one of the best things about some of the high end pro courses you can take is that they are run by real industry professionals.  

One course the teacher had been the make up director at Versace or D&G for 6 years and had an amazing impressive career - and even he only had horrendous experiences at the Mac pro store and to be honest that REALLY upset me.  Yeah ok have attitude with me I'm a nobody - but to do the same to my heroes and people who really every aspiring make up professional should look up to and respect - that's piss poor.  

Thankfully I am near enough to Liverpool to go to the free standings store in Liverpool and they are the nicest SA's you could wish for.  SOHO - joke staff!  Their attitude is legendary..._

 
I agree!! i went there once, all excited to buy some pro products, and they were awful! My sister in law and I were the only customers in there and nobody asked if we needed any help for 20 minutes...  I was walking around trying to decide what i was going to buy waiting for somebody to talk to me, but my sister in law got tired of them ignoring us so she asked for help. The MA gave her a really nasty look. She wanted to leave but there was nooooo way i would leave without some pro l/s and glitters!!


----------



## m_3 (Jul 19, 2010)

The only time I've ever had a bad experience is when I don't spend alot of money. I've gotten attitude when I've only bought a lipstick or a blush and spend $20 instead $200. I love make up but I'm not rich. Maybe it's because I'm younger and they think I'm wasting their time. I don't know.


----------



## DL83 (Jul 29, 2010)

A few months ago, our Nordstrom had a Trend Show and all the makeup counters were doing makeovers.  I booked mine with MAC because the $15 I paid towards the Trend Show ticket would be good towards a purchase of any product that day.  The girl who worked on me, spent literally less than 10 minutes on my "makeover" (my friend who got her makeup done at Bobbi Brown was there for an hour).  She color matched me as NC40 (I'm NC30) and used a blush that was already sitting on the counter where I was sitting (Peaches), rather than choosing a color that would match my skin tone better.  I looked really orange!  She only lined my lower lash line, so I had to ask her to line my upper lash line which she did extremely crooked.  After that, she disappeared!  The only thing she did somewhat okay was the eye shadows.  I was going to drop a lot of money at that event, but after that horrible experience, I ended up going to the MAC freestanding store and buying what I wanted there instead.


----------



## genniboo (Aug 1, 2010)

Yesterday i went to the only MAC counter in Helsinki (at the dept store Stockmann) to get the Mineralize Skinfinish Natural that i'd been longing for. I wasn't sure about which shade i should get so i asked the MA for advice. After having to wait for almost ten minutes (both were busy with other customers) she just blankly stared at me and said "Oh, do you mean you don't remember what shade you're using?" A little shocked i just replied, "No, i'd like your help in choosing the right shade because i'm not quite sure which one i should get because i'm new to the product." Well then she just took the Medium Plus and the Medium Dark into her hands and without even opening the cover of the powder quickly modeled it next to my face and said "Yeah, this one" about the darker shade.. I looked at them for a second and told her that one's definitely too dark and yellow for me, and ended up getting the lighter one. Initially i was contemplating to get either Medium Plus or Medium Light, and now in hindsight i think i should have gone for Medium Light because the Medium Plus is still a little bit too dark for me. The Medium Light was not in the rack of products because she had just used it on the previous customer, and she couldn't even be bothered to put it back so that i could choose that one!! raging! And I also can't believe she wouldn't even bother to try them on my skin to see which one actually suited me best!

This is not the first time i've gotten bad service from this particular counter, about a year ago i bought some eyeshadows and two eyeliners. After i left i noticed she'd given me the wrong shade for the eyeliner.. I got Tarnish instead of Rosemary & Thyme. i was raging..


----------



## spunky (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genniboo* 

 
_Yesterday i went to the only MAC counter in Helsinki (at the dept store Stockmann) to get the Mineralize Skinfinish Natural that i'd been longing for. I wasn't sure about which shade i should get so i asked the MA for advice. After having to wait for almost ten minutes (both were busy with other customers) she just blankly stared at me and said "Oh, do you mean you don't remember what shade you're using?" A little shocked i just replied, "No, i'd like your help in choosing the right shade because i'm not quite sure which one i should get because i'm new to the product." Well then she just took the Medium Plus and the Medium Dark into her hands and without even opening the cover of the powder quickly modeled it next to my face and said "Yeah, this one" about the darker shade.. I looked at them for a second and told her that one's definitely too dark and yellow for me, and ended up getting the lighter one. Initially i was contemplating to get either Medium Plus or Medium Light, and now in hindsight i think i should have gone for Medium Light because the Medium Plus is still a little bit too dark for me. The Medium Light was not in the rack of products because she had just used it on the previous customer, and she couldn't even be bothered to put it back so that i could choose that one!! raging! And I also can't believe she wouldn't even bother to try them on my skin to see which one actually suited me best!

This is not the first time i've gotten bad service from this particular counter, about a year ago i bought some eyeshadows and two eyeliners. After i left i noticed she'd given me the wrong shade for the eyeliner.. I got Tarnish instead of Rosemary & Thyme. i was raging.._

 
take it back and tell the manager what happened. it's appauling that you were treated like that, but from some of the stories in this thread, it's not unusual. you should be able to swap it for the shade that suits you. i would also ask for the assistant's name, and say you're going to put in a formal complaint to head office about your poor service.

MAC really need to rethink their staff training, because there are some assistants that are clearly lacking in basic courtesty as well as customer service skills. seems like there's too many of them who take the 'i work for MAC, so i know best' mindset too far.


----------



## dramatEYES (Aug 5, 2010)

I've never had any utterly AWFUL experiences, but a few somewhat cringe-worthy ones.

My first MAC experience was not a good one. This was a while ago before I actually owned any MAC myself. My mom had sent me to pick up a lipstick for her, and didn't tell me the name but read me the batch number instead (lol...we were both clueless). I told the SA at the counter "I'd like lipstick A89 please" or something like that. She rolled her eyes at me and practically yelled "I HATE when people ask me for that. You can't get a lipstick with a number!" Yikes...sorry?

Another one was at a MAC store in TN. I was on vacation and we were at the mall and stopped in the MAC store. I was picking out an l/s and a SA was sorta helping me (sorta as in if I asked her something she'd go "Huh? Oh..uh..." before answering my question, then she'd go back to daydreaming). I was literally in the middle of asking her a question when another customer came up to her and asked her something, and she just walked away from me to help them. What the heck?! Do you not see me here? Hmph. Not to mention there were a few other SA's just standing around chatting, not helping any other customers. Not so great customer service if you ask me...


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 5, 2010)

All the girls at the store I frequent are very friendly except one. I think she's very very shy. One day, when the store was packed with the customers, and I really needed a help. She kept checking herself in front of the mirror over and over and never offered any help to the customers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is she scared to talk to people or she thinks she's too cool? I've given up getting a help from her. Oh, well, everybody is different, so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But all other girls are so nice!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 5, 2010)

I really like my girls - two in particular.  They are very friendly to me and I enjoy talking to them.  The other girls are nice too but I do feel that one or two of them are not very experienced.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 4, 2011)

I went to a mac store with my sister and everyone was super nice and I bought a few things. Then we went to the mac counter in macys because my sister wanted a 222 brush and she had a macys card. So we ask this girl for help and when I asked for a 222 she says Oh that isn't a mac brush. I tell her we were just in a Mac store and they just used it. So she says "Well i've worked for Mac for 3 years and i've never heard of it." So my sister and I just walk away. This is the SECOND time the same MA has been rude to us. I don't understand WHY some ms are SO rude when a lot of other people would kill for their job.


----------



## hilaryrose (Jan 4, 2011)

Neither of the MACs near me are great. It's really frustrating.

  	The freestanding store is full of incompetent, unhelpful, and... somehow suspicious MAs. Literally ever time I've gone there I've had a negative experiance in some way. When TT was released, they put the wrong item on hold for me and although I said "Wait.. wasn't the packaging supposed to be blue for Play it Cool?" and the MA was like "No. It's yellow..." I figured I was wrong, but checked the bag before I left. Yup, I was right. She had given me Twists of Tartan, I believe. I went back to the register and asked her to fix it. When she called her manager over (no idea why she needed to do that) the manager actually started scolding her in front of me, which is very unprofessional. I never feel welcomed here, nobody ever offers to help without seeming put upon that I've walked into the store.

  	And then there's a counter in Macy's at another mall near me. This counter definitely has better MAs and I prefer going there, except it is CONSTANTLY understaffed. I've only been there one time without having to wait ages and ages to receive any help. This is not of any fault of the MA of course, they can't help that they are busy with other customers, but it still bugged me. When I was there to get matched for foundation, there were only two MAs and they were both doing makeovers for clients. I kinda felt like that isn't something that should happen because obviously the clients getting the full face of makeup deserve the MAs undivided attention, but then how is anyone else supposed to shop there?
	I've had three good MAs there, but then I guess they hired some seasonal help because when I was there in December and when I went on Sunday, the girls I spoke to were completely clueless. In December I ended up just finding one of the MAs I know and had her help me (I wasn't trusting someone who didn't know shade numbers to match me for foundation) but Sunday, there were only two people working and the MA who helped me had no idea what Vintage Selection Paint Pot or I Get No Kick liner were. It took her ages to find the product and she had to keep flipping through the collection book to figure it out. I would have pointed them out to her if she made eye contact with me. I totally get that MAC comes out with 1,000 LE products a month and since I work retail I certainly don't know about every single item we sell (I work in clothing, and I'm a cashier not a salesgirl so I don't need to, but still) but obviously if I was asking about them, I knew what they were. I would have been totally happy to show her exactly what I wanted, but she just kept huffing at me and digging through drawers (at one point she looked through the returns bin. Ummm. I'm happy to buy used makeup from the clearance bin, or swap for it, but not for full price, thanks).


----------



## ChloeCariad (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been to the Pro store in London a few times, I've never had any deliberate rudeness, but they have been rushed, but then, it's always been real busy when I have gone in there.

  	In Wales, we have just one counter in Debenhams, and one store that are hardly far apart.  In the store there is a guy there who is SO rude. One time I went in, at the beginning of my MAC loving and asked if they did Pro blush palettes and pans.  I as fairly new, knew that they were available online and thought they might be in the store, like the shadows.  He was so snotty - "Urgh, no, those are only available in the Pro store in London, for pro artists.".  He didn't believe me when I told him I'd seen them online.  I've seen him at the counter too, although he has yet to serve me again.  I am more secure in my MAC knowledge to respond now, I'd probably ask to be served my someone else.

  	I've been fairly lucky that I haven't had anything too major.  But I find the Debenhams counter girls are far more helpful than the store. 

  	My mother though, was treated terribly at the Fenwick in Brent Cross last week.  She went in to ask if they had Soiree for me as it was sold out in Wales and online, waited at the til for ages, eventually go the attention of some young boy, who worked for the store I think, and was just putting stock in the drawers.  My mum said she knew what she wanted and bless him, he found it.  But explained he didn't know how to use the tills, but if she waited there someone would serve her.  She waited 20 MINUTES for two MA's to finish chatting (others were all applying makeup) before she finally ame over and served.  Utter rudeness and then she had the cheek to be all "Hi honeeeeeey, what can I do babe!?".  My mother was not impressed, and told her so. 

  	Why busy ounters don't have one allocated person to ring up purchases I will never know, you can get some student or young 'un who doesn't know squat about makeup to do that on busy days.


----------



## Aelya (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I have only one bad experiences in MAC's stores, but honestly even if I love MAC I'd rather buy stuff in web ( expect LE) My bad experiene was last time I go to a MAC Corner, I wanted to know my true color' of face. So she was unfriendly doesn't smile. She made me feel like I'm mess. I hated that.
  	I'm already a bit shy when I have to go in MAC's store, maybe it's stupid ( no, not maybe It is ! ) but it's so little, it seems like everybody look at me, I'd rather be alone..


----------



## hannahrosette (Feb 22, 2011)

The MAC counter closest to me is about a half hour away, but honestly, I've only been there about five times. Maybe it's because I'm young (16 years old) but the MAs act like they want nothing to do with helping me! I always research a product before I buy, so I KNOW what I want and what I don't want. 

  	One time, I was picking out a few eyeshadows, and the MA that was literally HOVERING around me asked if I was done yet because she had other customers. I told her (with a bit of attitude, I will admit) that I was completely capable of choosing my own eyeshadows and I don't need her to supervise. 

  	She made the other lady check me out when I was done... immature much?


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 2, 2011)

So the MAC i went to 2 weeks ago, which is the usual one I go to, usually has good customer service...not GREAT but good. I've never cared about the SAs coming up to me and asking me if I need anything because it does feel a little awkward and I like browsing first. I went in at rush hour and the SAs were all busy with people, except one or 2. NO ONE offered to help me when I asked and I think I was ignored a few times. So I finally asked for help and the girl was nice and stuff and got my eyeshadow, etc. But no "THANK YOU" at all and didn't even put my stuff in a bag. Wow. I felt really low that day.


----------



## girl507 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Has anyone ever had a rude MAC mua?*

Yesterday, I visited the mac store and ended up purchasing three products but seemed very open to purchasing much more. The mua that was helping me was really rude, any time I attempted to bring up something else I was looking for or was interested in she would just roll her eyes like she did not want to help me and I was so shocked considering I was seriously interested in buying products from the counter. I mean from the way I was talking to her it looked like I was ready to spend about 75-100 dollars that day in purchases from them. Her demeanor was very interesting because she seemed nice and friendly at times, then seemed somewhat snotty by constantly rolling her eyes and looking frustrated, and lastly a bit of a know it all. I mean I'm sure she knew her stuff but I felt a bit like she was picking things out for me that I wasn't neccesarily sure I wanted or even needed. Anyways, I was just wondering if you girls have experienced a situation with a mua like this? Her rolling her eyes was completely off-putting.


----------



## aero (Jun 19, 2011)

I definitely would've been put off by the constant eye rolling. I do find it odd that she went back and forth between being friendly to "can't be bothered." 

  	I've been lucky at the mac counter here in that all the girls who work there are extremely pleasant. Of course, I'm pretty much a noob to makeup, so I find myself being unsure of what to buy pretty often. But, they do make me feel comfortable enough to say no to a certain color and they don't treat me like I'm dumb when we disagree.

  	I hope next time you won't have that kind of eye rolling treatment


----------



## katred (Jun 19, 2011)

Mac used to have a reputation for this sort of thing (a ways back). Most of the MUAs they have now are very good and give solid customer service, but you do get the occasional bad person in everything.


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 25, 2011)

I have to say I'm lucky enough to have never experienced a rude MAC mua. They've always been friendly and open to answer any questions....well there was one on one occasion who was a bit curt and brusque but I wouldn't say "rude". If I were you I would have just moved on to someone who was nicer...I don't have time for rude people. Don't they get paid commission? I'll let someone else ring me up.


----------



## amoona (Jun 25, 2011)

When I worked for MAC customer service was a huge thing so if there was a complaint about your attitude towards a customer it was taken very seriously. You should bring it to the manager's attention or write about your experience on maccosmetics.com. 

  	Even when we had nightmare customers we always kept a smile on our face - that's what customer service is all about!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 25, 2011)

There is one snotty girl at the store i go to. Every other girl there is sweet and helpful. 

  	I work as an MUA at a sephora in the same mall. I don't believe in competition between the stores, or that one has better service or skills than another. We are different. We both have our strenghts. I love MAC, i shop there all the time, and i do send them clients often enough (if i know i cant help them). 
  	Well, i believe this girl sees it differently. She has never come out and said so, but i get the impression she thinks she is really hot shit working at MAC. she will come in to my store (all of her co workers do too, and they are all lovely) and just be a total snot. She was picking up a buxom lipstick and kept going on about how ridiculous it was that she was buying it because she works at mac and get SO much gratis. I told her i didn't think it was ridiculous, we are passionate about makeup and want to try new things from other companies. I even said, " Hey, i go to mac all the time". I got a little eye roll from her, and she ignored everything i said. I decided to be nice and tell her the benefits and features of the lipstick; it's a lipstick/lip plumper/ lip liner in one and has a sharpener on one end. It was a coral pink she was getting. Her response? "Why would i use a lipliner with this?!" Uhhh cause some people like to, you bitch. Her whole attitude was holier than thou, like she was mixing with the commoners. 

  	I went up to the MAC store a month or so after, and i'm trying to build my bridal kit. I was looking for non frosty/glittery cool neutrals, maybe some subdued pinks or peaches. Honestly, it was the least enthused MUA ever. "Do you have shale? its totz my favvvvveeee" uhhh no. i dont. anyway, i ended up getting two eyeshadows and i think i b2med. When she was ringing me out, she didn't say a god damned word to me. She spent the entire transaction talking to her co worker (who is also freaking incompetent!!! she tried to give me medium dark MSF natural. I wear MUFE HD in 115. i have never been a medium or a dark ever!!!) She handed me my bag, without looking at me or saying a word. I was still trying to be nice (why i have no idea) and wished her a good day and said thanks. Again, not looking away "Bye."  

  	In conclusion, i will not be served by her again. And i have half a fucking mind to talk to her manager, who i am friendly with.


----------



## Loraelai (Jun 26, 2011)

The MUAs at MAC in Milan, Italy, are never rude or anything, but they are definitely snob. I understand that MAC is unknown to most people in Italy, they always get 15-year-old girls who enter the store thinking it's just another drugstore brand and fuss all the time about prices. Even so, I wish I were treated a little bit less like a bag of trash. So, yes, unfortunately that's something I always have to deal with. Even my friends always complain about them.
	Today, on the contrary, I met the SWEETEST MUA EVER. I bought the Select Cover Up concealer, so I went there with absolutely NO makeup on. My face was totally bare. Keep in mind that 3 months ago I began taking the pill and it totally destroyed my skin, I'm suffering from insomnia and other issues. We started chatting about my circles and skin and about the role of the pill in their appearance, and I let it slip that I was ashamed of walking through Milan with NO makeup on. It was just chitchatting, I didn't do it on purpose.
  	She finished trying the concealer on me and then said she would apply foundation and blush, too, just so that I would feel more at ease while going shopping.
  	She was the sweetest shop assistant I EVER dealt with.
	We then started talking about the reasons why MAC is still so unknown in Italy, other makeup brands and so on (luckily the store was empty, so we had plenty of time). At the end, while I was walking out of the store, she took care to introduce herself.
  	She was SO sweet I swear I will visit MAC ONLY on Sundays hoping I will see her (Monday-Friday I never saw her).
  	Considering how snob are MAC MUAs in Italy this was a nice surprise. I know the purpose of the topic was not to describe the meeting with a NICE MUA, but after all I did answer the question on the first part of the post


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess this isn't really a bad experience, but one of the first times I went into MAC I approached someone to ask what would be a good blush choice for my skin and hair color. I know damn well that I can pick whatever and make it work to some extent, but I wanted their experience and insight. All I got was a "there are no rules, just pick what you like!". ... If I wanted fortune cookie platitudes, I wouldn't have asked the question in the first place! I know I can buy and use whatever I want, I am an adult, I can make my own decisions, and I don't need your permission to "buy whatever", but I was looking for an answer and all I got was BS. :\ I tried to press it, but she didn't give me any useful information at all, just tried to get me to pick something. 

  	The only reason for me to go into a MAC store would be to ask questions, and swatch. Well, I guess there's only one reason now if that's the kind of answer I'll get. =|


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jul 20, 2011)

*Worst experience at MAC...ever.*

Today I had like the worst experience at MAC. So I stopped by MAC because I was in the mood for a lip gloss. I was just browsing and noticed a MA doing the makeup of a customer...the customer looked really good and I wanted that specific MA to do my makeup. But then another MA came back from break and the MA whom I originally wanted to do my makeup shifted me to her. I didn't mind too much since the new MA's makeup looked nice. So I asked her to do my makeup.
	BIG MISTAKE.
	At the end it was the worst experience ever. The MA was not friendly and abrupt. She was condescending and spoke to me like I knew nothing about makeup. Like boo boo I came in with no makeup to make your job easier so you wouldn't have to worry about taking it all off, I am not a newbie to makeup. I wouldn't say she was "rude" but I surely wouldn't describe her as nice...I just wanted to get out of there. I wanted to cry, the other girl's makeup looked soooo good. I don't think the MA even wanted to do my make up in the first place. I looked like a clown. A ghetto clown. The lipglass she used was too much....like it was dripping off my lips. The lip liner was too heavy. She used like 20 pumps of the Studio Fix (which was in the wrong color NW48, I am a NW47). I originally told her I wanted a natural look and she made me look so gross. She filled in my brows with a BLACK liner and my eyeliner was smudged, the shadows were NOT blended well (as the foundation also wasn't well blended). I was SO pissed. I didn't buy anything that she had tried on me. I ended up buying a lip conditioner, a pump for my foundation, oil control lotion and revealing lipglass. I ran out of the store because I was so embarrassed and didn't want anyone to see me. As soon as I got in the car I took off my makeup. I feel like the purpose of a makeover is to display the different ways you can use the MAC products...the makeover is suppose to make you want to buy MAC.
  	I thought about it and I want to return the oil control lotion as well as the lip conditoner. My money is my money and I'll spend it as I please.
	Can I return the items? It's not like I would be getting a totally free make up application, I'm not that type of customer. I stay steady spending at MAC, I got the receipts to prove it. The MA should PAY ME for letting her do my makeup. I HATED THE MAKEUP!
	Also, can I return the items at a different location? I bought them at the Dillard's counter. Could I return them at a regular big store? It would be too awkard running into her.


----------



## Nicala (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear your experience. I usually don't like letting other people do my make up in fear of that happening to me! Yes, you can return the items. They're not going to have a clue whether or not you had your make up done for free. Its pointless to keep products around that you weren't happy with. Better off having your money back! If you bought it at a counter, you'd have to return it at that store. In this case, you'd have to go to Dillard's to return it unfortunately. If shes there, just go up to a different MUA to process the return. Chances are, shes probably not going to remember you!


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 4, 2011)

That sounds sooo horrific.
  	I have seen something simular happened not with MAC stores so much but with beauty counters in John Lewis, where they would put these horrible yellow tones foundation and too much lipstick on older ladies that makes them look ten times older.
  	Its horrorfying, I'm not even a professional but one day hope to work behind a counter, and I personally dont see how some of these people got their jobs


----------



## sziem (Aug 4, 2011)

Ewww, that sounds awful  - I avoid MAs like the plague when I'm shopping, it's my idea of a worst nightmare - having a total stranger do my makeup.

  	 	 	 	 	Like someone else said, the MA probably won't remember you and so you should have no trouble returning the products


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ugh!  I had a similar experience but at Sephora.  Damn myself for sitting down at the Beauty Studio.  All I did was ask for the MA to apply some concealer since mine was sort of fading off.  Instead she decides to introduce me to a new concealer from the Korres line...There was an evident line from the removing makeup around the eye area so she decided that she would do my whole face and I ended up taking off all my face makeup.  Then the moisturizer and the primer combination she used started pilling on me!  It looked like I had flakes of dry skin peeling off.  It was on my clothes and in my hair.  It was so embarrassing!  I definitely need to learn how to start saying NO!  What a nightmare!


----------



## Adee (Aug 4, 2011)

Ew!! I've never gotten bad makeup at the counter, but that's because I'm such a regular that I have a specific MUA that does all my stuff. I'm also picky about who I buy from and if someone I like isn't available, I have no compunction about telling them I'll wait for them or come back later. Also, if I did get bad makeup done, I wouldnt even leave the store without making THEM clean it off. Their job is to sell you makeup, and that's the reason they do the makeovers. She may be insulted, but if you were clear and she didn't follow your requests, then it's her fault! So yes, take them back!


----------



## UrbanEast (Aug 19, 2011)

DJ_Roxas said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penn*
> 
> ...


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 7, 2011)

In Denmark we have a chain called Matas. The people working have gotten a reputation for not knowing what they're talking about. Now, I don't think they're all stupid. I have met some very sweet people there, but there was this one time ...

  	I was just browsing the makeup aisles when I was approached by one of the Matas-women. She asked if I needed help, and I responded that no, I got this, but thank you for asking.
  	She went away for a few minutes. Then she comes back.
  	"Don't you think the eyeshadow you're wearing looks a bit harsh?"
	"No ..." I said, wondering how a light brown eyeshadow paired with a bit of mascara could be considered 'harsh'.
  	"Well, I don't think it suits your eyes. It's also a shame about all your piercings. You could be pretty, you know."


  	Gee wizz, thank you that insightful information, Lady.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2011)

^ a bit harsh?! wow! what happened to if you can't say anything nice then don't say it at all!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow.  I'm surprised they are not out of business with snooty booty customer service reps like that!



Candlecove said:


> "No ..." I said, wondering how a light brown eyeshadow paired with a bit of mascara could be considered 'harsh'. 		 			"Well, I don't think it suits your eyes. It's also a shame about all your piercings. You could be pretty, you know."
> 
> 
> Gee wizz, thank you that insightful information, Lady.


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 10, 2011)

...


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Sep 11, 2011)

I guess its the same as Sephora here in the U.S.  I've had so many bad experiences with the MAs and SAs there but I still go because of the variety of stuff available.  Half the time, they don't know the answers to my questions, are snobby, or just look as if they haven't a clue as to how to wear makeup themselves. Yikes! 


Candlecove said:


> Yeah, well, they are the biggest beauty-related chain in Denmark, so I can't imagine they'll close down any time soon. These stores are the only option for a lot of people if you're not up to buying makeup in the internet. And people know that a lot of those girls are dumb as bricks, and accepts that because the huge selection of makeup and skincare they sell. I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## MsButterfly (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been purchasing MAC makeup for around 10 years now. In that time frame I've only had two to three rude or pushy people. I emailed MAC and complained about one of them because she was quite rude to me.

  	There are some MA's I like and will approach them if I see them working. There is one who is pushy and if I see her working I shop elsewhere in the mall and go back lol.


----------



## dyingforyou (Jul 6, 2012)

i went to the mac counter in the very uppity, high-end mall last week. i was looking to see if one of the ladies could match my skin tone for a foundation. i told the MA who assisted me that i had done the online foundation thing and when i told her that of the few times i did it, i got around a nw15-20. the look she gave me made me feel very uncomfortable. then she took another color, i believe it was c4 and wanted to test it on me and seemed really reluctant when i said i wanted to try the nw20 too. in the end we both liked the mw20 better so i guess i got a little satisfaction out of that. she also put a little lipglass and blush on me and i thought it looked really good. but i was also wanting to look at lipsticks but she seemed so rushed to ring me that i just gave up on it.

  	then yesterday i went to a different mall in a different city and when i went to mac their MA's were really nice. one lady was doing a makeover then they had two others fixing product/asking if we had any questions. it was too bad i didn't have much money on me or else i would have bought something there.


----------



## makeuphair (Jul 23, 2013)

When I started working at MAC I started with 5 new girls. Myself and three other new hires were actual makeup artists, while two of the other hires were known to be good sales people but knew squat about makeup. They place a higher importance on sales people as that is the goal. Unfortunately in your case looks like the girl was a bit of a twat LOL (fail on the makeup and sales). How DID she get the job? Pretty hilarious!


----------

